# Luvmypets Journal: All good things



## luvmypets

Been wanting to start a journal for a while now so here goes!


We have had our current property for I want to say 4-5 years. It is a 30 year old Morton building, with 14 horse stalls 7 on each side and an arena in the middle, this is all on about 8 acres. We have a tenant who does dog agility in the arena, and he has one half of the stalls. We started with chickens and branched off into ducks, sheep and alpacas. I have always been an animal lover, since the day I could walk. I grew up with large dogs so when my dad told me we were getting chickens I was ready for a new adventure. My personal favorites at our barn are the sheep, they have so much personality and are just beautiful animals. Looks wise our Alpacas definitely take the cake but we have two intact males at this time, so they can be a bit sassy. We are hoping to get more alpacas once we finish our pasture which we have been working on for, forever but we are finally getting to the finish! We have a variety of chickens including reds, silkies, wyandottes, orpington's, leghorns, and  bunch of funky looking crosses! My favorite thing to do is work with the animals and create bonds with them so they know me and trust that I won't hurt them. I am currently a highschool student, so I don't get to see my animals as often as I like. Thankfully I take an amazing agriculture course with a fabulous teacher so everyday I get to learn different livestock industries and how they work! I have learned so much through this site so I am super excited to share my barn adventures with everyone! 


Now as always, here are some pictures! 


Here is our barn, our location gives stunning sunsets every few days! 



 


These are our Alpacas Onyx(front) and Al(back). (we unfortunately lost the older alpacas we received last year at the end of 2015. It was a rough year)


 

These are my ewe's Rosie and Clover 






And Rosie had a beautiful lamb ram two weeks ago. Everyone meet Ras! 

















Hope you guys like this thread!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm sure we will!  Beautiful sunset, just like you said!


----------



## Ferguson K

Yay! I'll gladly follow you on your journey.


----------



## Latestarter

Sign me up as a follower! Looking forward to following your journey.


----------



## luvmypets

Well, thought it was time to update! Ras is officially a month old, he is going to get castrated soon, I know he will be a great pet  In other news I learned my lesson about proper nutrition during pregnancy. Rosie is finally filling out in her hips, but watching her struggle to gain weight the first few weeks after lambing really opened my eyes to how important body condition is.
Moving along, everyone at our barn is doing great and I'm super excited because my dad said I will be able to pick out a new ewe soon  So I have my eye on this black katahdin ewe at a local farm. The lady we purchase sheep from gets them from an auction so almost all of them are unrelated. Anyways she normally has new sheep every time we visit, however the ewe I have my eye on has been there since I got Rosie and Clove last year, and she was still there when we went back in the fall! I am REALLY hoping she is still there, because last time I saw her she was a few months pregnant (at least she appeared that way, she was running with a ram so most likely she is). I know she has probably been sold out, but I can't help get a little excited, she look so much like my precious Lily. I really hope I can get her, but if not there are always others.

Well now its time I admit to something... I have been stalking craigslist...looking at... GOATS! I have been trying to convince my dad for some goats, I really want some Nubians, I am a sucker for floppy ears. I mean they are all beautiful, and there are so many choices, and I found someone about a 1/2 hour away selling some nubian kids for a decent price. Of course all of this is daydreaming right now, but I am hoping we can get some goaties by the end of the year.

Here the ewe I want! 




Here she is with the Ram




Also they have a VERY open pasture, this is like the congregating area where they go to get treats from people.

Here is the picture from the craigslist add


----------



## luvmypets

EEEK! Our pasture is finally finished! Our animals now have about 3.5 acres to graze on! The pasture was officially finished yesterday night, but this whole process has been going on for a long time(at least 2 years), and now its finally finished! Its great, the animals love all the free space, though its funny they all seem to congregate in this one 1/2 acre area. Also, the animals look so small in such the open space, I even heard my dad say "we need more animals"  . Can't wait to show you guys our new pasture and I will post pictures when I get a chance


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Great to hear!

You may want to *slowly* introduce them to the new pasture, you don't want them bloating! It seems that sheep are more sensitive, you might want to ask your parents about having a bloat treatment on hand for emergencies


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> Great to hear!
> 
> You may want to *slowly* introduce them to the new pasture, you don't want them bloating! It seems that sheep are more sensitive, you might want to ask your parents about having a bloat treatment on hand for emergencies


They have been getting a few hours a small fenced in area for the past week or so. I remember the vet told us about watching them, but they are surprisingly good at regulating themselves. They will eat some, then relax then eat some more.  Thank you for the tip, definitely don't wanting them gorging themselves.


----------



## Ferguson K

It's about time


----------



## luvmypets

So, I was doing my normal stalking craigslist for animals, when an add for four alpacas comes up. They were each $100 because the buyer really needed to sell them. I called my dad, and a half hour later he called me back saying they are getting dropped off tommorow! 

I'm so excited, I love getting new animals! Pictures when they arrive


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yay!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, somebody has daddy wrapped aye?    Congrats!  Don't you already have some alpacas? Are you going to (need to) quarantine them for a month or so? And what ever happened with that beautiful black ewe you wanted? Did you ever get her?


----------



## luvmypets

Yes, we have two alpacas  

About the ewe. So its funny, yesterday my dad said we would go to get a ewe today but then the thing for the new alpacas came up and I new my dad REALLY wanted some new guys so instead of one ewe we're getting four alpacas. My dad still owes me a ewe for my birthday though  

They are getting dropped off around 11 or so... OH and they are all different colors. Two shades of brown, a fawn (which is to die for) and another black. Very excited


----------



## luvmypets

Our new alpacas arrived around two. Their nmes are Geno, Buster Brown and Jefferson. They are registered Suri's and three of them have papers. We believe they are SuriXHuacaya mixes due to their looks. I don't have pics unfortunately, I don't have my phone.


----------



## Latestarter

Confused... you said four, but then only gave 3 names? (unless Buster Brown is actually two names vice one...) We're a very understanding bunch... we'll wait for pictures (for a little while anyway ) Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Oh sorry last one is Bear, the computer I was on was very slow lol


----------



## Baymule

Waiting on pictures!


----------



## luvmypets

Here are the new boys as promised

Up first we have jefferson who I call Jeff



 

Next we have Buster Brown


 
The Third guy is bear, he is the most dominant 





\

Finally we have (color wise) my favorite boy, Geno. He is a real sweetie.





Here is them all together 





Ignore their pouty faces, they were just a bit wary of me. Anyways, they are all doing great in their new homes. They are very good boys, and once you pet them it shows how gentle they really are. Anyways I made some great progress with Jeff and Buster today! I brought out a feed scoop to get their attention and Jeff ran right up to me and ate straight out of my hand! I was shocked as yesterday I could barely get withing ten feet of them all. Soon Buster came up and joined Jeff. It was great, I was so happy to see that they trusted me 


Alright, now are updated pictures of the sheep which I'm sure you have all been waiting for 

Heres the gang, and let me tell ya little Ras isn't so little anymore 





Here is Clover, when I have food she as sweet as can be. Otherwise she runs away, but we are working on it. I have also done some trick training with her, she knows how to put her front feet on a bucket and stand up, rear, and jump a few little obstacles. 





Next we have Rosie who is look 10x better then she did during her pregnancy. She is gaining weight, running (she would only trot before), her eyes are much brighter and you can tell she is so much happier. Here she is scratching herself on the gate. 





And finally the star of the show....Little RAS! So Ras is almost two months old! I was really worried about him because on sunday he got diarrhea and by saturday he wasn't himself. I talked to my Ag teacher and he said it was most likely his diet and to add electrolytes. So last night we got some electrolytes in his water and he was so much better today, and his poop is little pellets again very happy! 










Hope that is enough pictures for you guys  

So, I never really mentioned this but their is an event at my highschool called Barnyard Days. So basically there is exhibits set up and kids from neighboring towns come and we get to present the animals to them! I'm bringing Onyx and Al and I'm so excited, it's this Wednesday. Anyways that's all for now hope you enjoy the pictures


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks! Your animals look great! Rosie especially  She's come a long way! Ras sure is a handsome little cuss. I think he knows what a camera is, the little ham. So who are Onyx and Al?


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Thanks! Your animals look great! Rosie especially  She's come a long way! Ras sure is a handsome little cuss. I think he knows what a camera is, the little ham. So who are Onyx and Al?


Thanks, oh Ras is such a sweetie, and yes quite the ham indeed 

Onyx and Al were our two alpacas before we got the new boys


----------



## Ferguson K

They're cute! I'd love to have them, or your pasture! Serious grass envy here!


----------



## norseofcourse

Thanks for the pics, glad the new alpacas are doing so well.  I think I like Buster Brown's color best.


----------



## babsbag

If the scours don't go away for Ras I would seriously think cocci. Two months is just about the right age.


----------



## luvmypets

The event at my school went great! Onyx and Al did pretty good, they only spit a few times. Also I got to bring home 7 little chicks who my veteran broody Cirra has adopted ! Overall the event was awesome and over 1500 kids came!  



 



 


Heres the girls, Rosie is starting to get chubby  


 






Also cant forget Ras 


 
He looks so little in the tall grasses. 



 



 
Thats it for now, hope you enjoy!


----------



## TAH

Love the alpacas. Your sheep are super cute. What breed of sheep do you have?


----------



## samssimonsays

Love your journal!


----------



## norseofcourse

Sounds like things have been going really well!


----------



## luvmypets

TAH said:


> Love the alpacas. Your sheep are super cute. What breed of sheep do you have?



Thank you, alpacas are very interesting animals to say in the least. My sheep are mixes, mutts so to speak. They don't have to best fiber and I would NEVER use them for meat. Right now they are mostly pets, but I am pushing to get some papered animals. I'm just not settled on a breed quite yet (any suggestions are welcome). 



Samantha drawz said:


> Love your journal!


Thank you! I absolutely love your new nubians, they are to die for 



norseofcourse said:


> Sounds like things have been going really well!


I know right  I'm just happy all of them are healthy and happy


----------



## TAH

I'am not at all a expert but I can tell you the breeds we had and are going to do. We had a Katahdin Doper cross ewe, She was bred to a purebred Kahatdin ram, so her lamb was %75 percent katahdin. Joy was super cute and gained weight super fast. When she was three months old she was 60 pounds and was fed hay pasture and a handle full of grain here and there. They both didn't need sheared which is always nice. They come out with some of the most interesting patterns. I only milked her mom twice but I got 2 cups form both times and that was three months into laction and with the baby on her. We sold them and went completely goats. We are moving soon and my dad said we could get St Croix.


----------



## TAH

Here are some pics so you can see how big they were.


----------



## luvmypets

Our ram was a katahdinX and my third ewe was a dorper. I like the breed but I dont really want a meat breed. I know that they have other purposes, but most people I have talked to ask us we would eat them soo.  I have decided to go for a wooly breed! Today me and my mom went to this store called "The Spinnery" I loved it, the women was so nice. We got a book that documents over 100 breeds of wooly sheep, and I learned how to make Roving. Also me and my mom signed up for a 4 wk carding and spinning class in august. Now that I know how to make roving, I can start to learn how to do stuff with the alpaca/sheep fleeces from last year. I know I have a long road ahead of me, but I am excited. My goal is to eventually be able to knit different products that I can eventually sell and put the money towards new animals. Pretty ambitious I know, but it's something I've been wanting to learn how to do forever. We also got some sheep cheese which is soo good! Overall we had a great day


----------



## luvmypets

Just stopped at a greenhouse and I got a bunch of plants to do a nice garden this year. I got, tomatoes, eggplants, peppers, squash, cucumber, honeydew, cantaloupe, and a bunch of different herbs. I haven't  done a garden in a year. But two years ago I had a very successful  garden with more tomatoes and peppers than I knew what to do with. Cant wait to get these plants in the ground


----------



## luvmypets

So I got the peppers and the eggplants in the ground..yay! Also we finally got the thing needed to band little Ras..but of course he is to old. We will get the vet out soon to castrate and dock him. My dad wants to keep him as a ram but Im not letting his sweet and friendly personality turn into ramming in the future. Anyways heres some pics from yesterday. Everyone has been very frisky lately!


----------



## TAH

Cute.


----------



## luvmypets

I think its about time for new pictures 

Everyone is happy and healthy, though the heat has been tough on them. I hosed down the alpacas who loved it, and the sheep got some to(slightly against their will)  But in the end it helped them.


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> I think its about time for new pictures
> 
> Everyone is happy and healthy, though the heat has been tough on them. I hosed down the alpacas who loved it, and the sheep got some to(slightly against their will)  But in the end it helped them.
> 
> View attachment 18459
> 
> View attachment 18460
> 
> View attachment 18461
> 
> View attachment 18462
> 
> View attachment 18463
> 
> View attachment 18464


Great pics.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for sharing the pics. Glad all are doing well. Don't know if it's me, but all the pics look "cloudy"... almost blurred... Is it me?


----------



## TAH

Latestarter said:


> Don't know if it's me, but all the pics look "cloudy"... almost blurred... Is it me?


They were to me to @Latestarter


----------



## luvmypets

Sorry, my phones camera is scratched. I will hopefully be getting a new one in a few weeks, this phone is almost 4-5 years old


----------



## Ferguson K

luvmypets said:


> Sorry, my phones camera is scratched. I will hopefully be getting a new one in a few weeks, this phone is almost 4-5 years old



You won't know what to do with a new phone. I finally upgraded this year to a real phone, not a throw away.... HUGE difference


----------



## luvmypets

This past week we had our FFA banquet. It was very fun, and I won an award for diversified livestock production. 

In other news little Ras who I cal nugget, is getting so big. No new phone yet but i flipped the camera around to take some clear pictures  




 



 


 
He's getting chubby

Happy clove! 


 

Thats it for now, hope you enjoy


----------



## Latestarter

Just curious... I've wondered about this since the first pic posted of Ras... His nose/mouth seems awful thin and pointy... not near as wide as the mature ewes. I mean, I know he's not mature, but still... I would have though it would be the same shape, but smaller.


----------



## luvmypets

I just realized how the pictures really emphasize it. But no worries, its just fleece on his cheeks and the fact that he still needs to mature. I only have experience in watching lily grow but she had a blocky head with a thin nose but the proportions worked themselves out by the time she was a yearling


----------



## luvmypets

Had a bit of a crazy day today at the barn. So today was my last day of school, and I had a half day so my brother drove me to the barn. Another thing I should mention is that my dad has been out of town. So, first off we found a dead hen in the water trough which was pretty upsetting. Then we let everyone out no big deal and I go home for a few hours. When I go back around 5:00 P.M. I let everyone in,  no issues, but as Im letting the birds in I notice yet ANOTHER dead chicken. She was in their sandbox we made for dustbathing, and her face was purple so I believe she suffocated, I have no idea on what but once more pretty upsetting. Finally as I was walking out I noticed Geno vomiting, so after a while of it not stopping, I finally got up the courage to call up the vet...on. my. own. Now for most people that would be a simple task, but not for me. I have really bad anxiety, a bunch of "what if''s" constantly running through my head. So I talked to the vet who said he probably ate something in the rhododendron family and that I had to give him a quart of pepto... So we took a trip to the vets office to pick up a syringe because the only one I had was 3 cc's... Just imagining how long that would take gives me a headache  Then we ran to the local drug store and picked up the pepto, I saw the sale guy watching me and my mom as we were getting copious amounts with a look on his face like "what are they even doing" . So then back to the barn for me. I got on some rubber gloves and began the dreadful task of force feeding pink goop to an already irritated animal. I'm not sure how long it took but by the time we were finished Geno looked like he was wearing lipstick and everything withing ten feet of where I was working was splattered with pepto. That smell was so bad as soon as I got home I felt sick to my stomach.The vet asked me to call her directly around 8:00 A.m. tomorrow morning to say how Geno is doing. Great, my first day off and I can't even sleep until noon  But in the end its all part of the deal... So yea, today was a little crazy, but I'm really happy because I made a big step in becoming independent


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a day!   Sorry about the chickens - hope Geno is feeling better.


----------



## TAH

frustratedearthmother said:


> What a day!   Sorry about the chickens - hope Geno is feeling better.


x2


----------



## Latestarter

Sounds like you had quite a day! Glad you made it through. My favorite oldest daughter has anxiety issues (sometimes severe) so I can imagine what you went through. Congrats on doing what had to be done! Sorry to hear about the chickens and Geno... I hope you got some of the pepto down his throat as opposed to all over the inside of the barn (and on you). Hope that fixes him right up. Sorry you don't get to sleep in tomorrow... Really the pits to be all grown up and independent (for the most part). Grats on finishing school too (Back again next year?) Hope you have a better summer than the start.


----------



## luvmypets

Geno is doing much better today. I called up the vet and she told me to not give him any more pepto . She said to keep him out of the pasture for today, but said he can go back tomorrow. Thank goodness everything turned out all right. Poor Geno though, he has to spend his day with the chickens. 

@Latestarter I still have to go back to school next year.


----------



## samssimonsays

Glad he is doing better! And I hope the rest of your summer goes smoother! I have anxiety of phone calls in general... mostly the dreaded leaving a message. I always sound like a fool because I forget what I was going to say and stumble through it.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Glad he is doing better! And I hope the rest of your summer goes smoother! I have anxiety of phone calls in general... mostly the dreaded leaving a message. I always sound like a fool because I forget what I was going to say and stumble through it.


Same for me.


----------



## Latestarter

luvmypets said:


> Geno is doing much better today... Thank goodness everything turned out all right. Poor Geno though, he has to spend his day with the chickens.
> 
> @Latestarter I still have to go back to school next year.



Glad to hear Geno is on the mend. Good that you have a vet available to you, with or without your father there to lead the way. The vet obviously thinks highly of you as an animal caregiver to work with/trust you.  

I know you'd said previously you were in high school, but when you said "last day of school" I wasn't sure if that meant literally - you'd graduated, or just summer vaca and returning next year. I know there are several posters on here that are in college (or doing college work) as well...

Sorry, but without posted ages (and even then) there's no way to know how old a person you're "speaking" with is. That has good and bad aspects... Good in that I (personally) treat everyone the same and assume they are competent adults. Bad because I sometimes "assume" the person I'm conversing with has life experiences that they may not have... like most things, a double edged sword.


----------



## luvmypets

Ok might as well clear the confusion... I'm 15 guys 

Also I found this really pretty NDG doe and shes not that expensive (My dad already said no but a girl can dream right?)


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Great job on getting Geno taken care of!


----------



## Latestarter

Harumph...  I would have given you 25 at least


----------



## luvmypets

Not quite  @Latestarter 


We are going to a farm to look at some piggies! I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## luvmypets

Ok, so the piggies are mangalista pigs. They are a heritage breed and very hardy. They also grow this hair thats curly. They are beautiful animals and... We are getting three! There will be two barrows for market and one gilt for breeding. In the fall we will be going back for a boar. I'm really excited, we didnt get them today cause we have to make sure that the barn is ready for the new additions. The gilt will hopefully be a swallow belly and the barrows will be blonde. Expect new pictures before next weekend.


----------



## norseofcourse

luvmypets said:


> Ok, so the piggies are mangalista pigs. They are a heritage breed and very hardy. They also grow this hair thats curly.


I first saw these show up on my local Craigslist last year, with people wanting outrageous prices for them because they were 'rare' and different.  Prices like $800 for a young piglet!!

I did some reading about them, the hair coat is really interesting.  Looking forward to pics when you get yours.

They are 'lard' pigs, as several of the older breeds are, from back when people used a lot more lard.  They aren't very common today because people tend to want meatier pigs with more lean meat.  I've seen very few ads here on CL for them so far this year.  I don't think they got the prices last year that they were dreaming of...


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> I first saw these show up on my local Craigslist last year, with people wanting outrageous prices for them because they were 'rare' and different.  Prices like $800 for a young piglet!!
> 
> I did some reading about them, the hair coat is really interesting.  Looking forward to pics when you get yours.
> 
> They are 'lard' pigs, as several of the older breeds are, from back when people used a lot more lard.  They aren't very common today because people tend to want meatier pigs with more lean meat.  I've seen very few ads here on CL for them so far this year.  I don't think they got the prices last year that they were dreaming of...




They are such an interesting breed and I'm really looking forward to breedinh them(im in this for the piglets)  But as you were mentioning the price, these people had a decent price for the gilts and barrows. According to the people we are getting them from, these pigs were only introduced in 2007. We also found out that besides one exclusive operation we would be the only people in our state raising them. I also just found out that the operation in my state is run by the same person who brought them into the US.

Forgot I got these pictures on my dads phone but they are soo cute.

The piglets we will be getting are 3 months.


----------



## luvmypets

Pigs are coming on tuesday. 

Construction of our outdoor shelter started yesterday and its looking really nice.


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> Pigs are coming on tuesday.
> 
> Construction of our outdoor shelter started yesterday and its looking really nice.
> 
> View attachment 19117
> 
> View attachment 19118


can't wait to see pics.


----------



## luvmypets

Pigs are on their way! My dad just sent me this picture, they should be here in about an hour!


----------



## TAH

What breed are they? Sorry I didn't go thru the post so I don't know what they are.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

These guys are mangalistas @TAH 

Well here they are everyone! The two lighter piglets are the barrows and the darker piglet is the gilt. They were very tired cause they had a long trip, but they settled in better than we thought they would. I forgot to mention, the names for the barrows are Kevin O' Bacon and Tubby Mclard. The gilt is named Petunia. 



 



 





The two barrows were very protective of the gilt, they would stand in front of her as we tried to get pics. Not only did we get pigs today we also got some sausage and bacon and let me just say the meat tastes so good. First off it doesnt taste like pork at all. It has its own unique flavor which is just absolutely delicious. 

These guys will be stall neighbors with the sheep. 

Ras is wondering what is going on 


 
@Latestarter  the proportions in his face are starting to come together.  

Thats all for now, hope you like the new editions !


----------



## Ferguson K

Just now seeing this! 

Jealous of your pigs. I love them, they have so much hair!


----------



## Latestarter

Saw your post Kate, and scrolled up to see what you were referring to... the first pic that came up was her sheep.  I was like... What?! those aren't pigs!


----------



## luvmypets

I recently got back from a nine day vacation where we traveled to colorado and arizona(Pics when I can) 

I missed my animals so much so it was great to see them. But as always something has to happen. So I'm sure most of you have heard of meningeal worm. Well we do all the worming protocol and still Jeffy boy started showing symptoms the other night  Thankfully we got the vet out the next morning and she gave him a shot and he has bounced back well. But now Buster is showing symptoms. It's very frustrating, we do everything that is necessary and it still get to our precious boys. Our area is highly populated with white tailed deer, and the vet reassured us that even if you do monthly wormings and all it sometimes, still isn't enough.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry, but at least you caught it... May be time to call in some deer hunters.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sorry about the meningeal worm. Not fun at all 
I haven't had to deal with it it, but I went to some friends that had a goat that was having weird issues. The vet didn't know what it was and mostly does horses, not livestock. It was clearly M worm. They treated it, but the damage was already done at that point. 


Glad you have good vet that works with you! Hopefully they will be back to 100% in no time. What are you using to treat them? I imagine the shot was an anti-inflammatory like dexamethasone or banamine, what is being used to kill the parasite itself? 

Looking forward to pics! Hope you had a good time on your vacation!


----------



## Southern by choice

These are such cool pics! Your pigs are fascinating!
So sorry about the Meningeal Worm. 
With guardian dogs you really don't see this much because they keep the deer away.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

On Tennessee Meat Goat's website, she talks about an AWFUL prevention treatment for the meningeal worm, where, if I remember right, you have to monthly inject ivermectin and give valbazen during the season for the worm. 
Does anyone do that? That would be really hard!


----------



## luvmypets

Jeff just passed away.. Two vet visits..3 day treatments of safeguard... Monthly wormer.. But sometimes it just isn't enough.. Rip Jeffy Boy, you were always my favorite


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I'm so sorry


----------



## babsbag

I'm sorry you lost him. Maybe you can get some guinea hens to eat the slugs and snails that are the intermediate hosts for the worm?  I am surprised that the monthly wormings weren't enough to prevent this.   Sometimes our best just isn't going to work; it's the unfortunate side of owning livestock.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry about your loss


----------



## Alexz7272

So sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sorry


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry


----------



## Hens and Roos

So sorry to hear this


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So sorry


----------



## Ferguson K

So sorry for your loss,


----------



## luvmypets

Thank you all for your kind words. It always hurts to loose an animal, but it is even worse when you did everything you could to save them. I'm trying to stay positive moving forward, and we have been giving the herd the 3 day dose of safeguard. The vet will also be coming out tomorrow to check up on everybody.

In more positive news, I had my first adventure in "house chickens"  
As some of you may remember I got some chicks from an event by my FFA Chapter(I only have 2 pullets the rest are cockerals ). I had always seen posts of very friendly chickens and wanted that experience so I have been socializing my favorite chick, who I call Marble, for as long as I have had her. I often pick her up and we take naps in front of the big fan(cause you all know how the heat has been). She loves being pet on the back and often falls asleep within a few minutes, she also does this three beat coo which is the cutest thing. I don't know how but I convinced my dad to take her to the house for a night. We had to stop at tractor supply and I got a lot of different looks as I walked by with a pullet peeping in my jacket. Sometimes she escaped my coat and crawled up onto her "post" aka my shoulder.  I met a lady who was hatching out some bantams and I saw her surprised look when she saw how much I knew about chickens. I am constantly given grief at school for being a know-it-all, but I can't help it, I love this lifestyle. Ok off topic, nothing new for me  So when we got back to the house I lined a big plastic bin with an old sheet and then put a small blanket in with her. She was so good, she slept in her box and didn't jump out, even tho she easily could. During the evening she sat snuggled in a towel on my as we watched TV. She was so cute and when I left the living room to do something I came back to my dad with her cooing in his lap . My brother wasn't very open to the idea, but I know that by the next morning the whole house had, had some quality time with Marble. 

Hope you enjoy my rambling lolol


----------



## norseofcourse

That is so cute about Marble!  Do you have a chicken diaper for her?


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> That is so cute about Marble!  Do you have a chicken diaper for her?


Thank you, and I just made sure she was on a towel when she was out of her box. Idk but putting a diaper on a chicken seems weird to me


----------



## Goat Whisperer

…_says the one who carries chickens around… _


----------



## luvmypets

Vet came out early this morning and all the boys got shots for meningeal worm. She said they look good which is a relief to hear. 

I also found out that Ras is going to need to be castrated like a dog, surgery and all. Yes we could do it another way but I trust the vets judgement. Kinda frustrated we didn't band him in the first few days of his life, but we live and we learn. I read another thread where someone banded a 4 mon. old dorper ram lamb, but I just do not feel comfortable banding him this late in his life. With the heat how it has been, I don't want to risk an infection/fly strike/nasty stuff. The vet had to say "he is still a good eating age" where I squealed he was my baby and all that fun stuff lol. 



Goat Whisperer said:


> …_says the one who carries chickens around… _


I mean you're not wrong


----------



## luvmypets

So I started my spinning class a few days ago. We learned how to card the fleece than take a drop-spindel and spin it. I think it's an amazing art, however it takes some serious focus. Today I tryed it with some alpaca fiber and it was much more difficult. The alpaca fiber is very soft and if you loose concentration for a second the fleece will break. I'm a little giddy however because I met a NDG breeder who has stock from the farm I was originally looking at. She has lots of does and said she can work within my budget 

So in other news Ras started halter training today, he did pretty good but then again....food is great motivation  (btw I think we can all agree pink is his color)



 

Also I'm super sorry I never posted pics from my vacation... I got a bit caught up and sorta forgot to download the pictures


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's cool about the spinning!  You will have to keep us up dated on how it goes....we have been at a stand still for trying to spin...our wheel has sat ideal for 2 years now


----------



## luvmypets

So yesterday in spinning was kinda stressful. We started on the spinning wheels and it was by no means easy. I would get my technique and then break the fleece and it was overall very frustrating. I know this isn't the kind of thing you get right away but its like waiting for it to click is just like uggghh. But I got to bring the wheel home so I have a week to practice.


 


Sooo, guess who got to go outside? The piggies finally had their pen finished. Well we are going to add a hotwire, but they finally are out of their stall

Who are these new faces?
















Oh how could I forget! I finally got a new phone, so I finally have nice pictures!


----------



## Hens and Roos

so what type of spinning wheel are you learning on?


----------



## luvmypets

Hens and Roos said:


> so what type of spinning wheel are you learning on?


I believe it is a Louvet. I have a feeling I spelled that wrong lol.


----------



## babsbag

Maybe a Louet ???


----------



## luvmypets

babsbag said:


> Maybe a Louet ???


Yes that's the one! I haven't been home so I couldn't actually look at the wheel.


----------



## Baymule

Spinning! That is so cool! I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## luvmypets

Hi everyone! So I have finally convinced my dad for my birthday sheep that he has owed me for a while now. I was so close to getting the ewe lamb from craigslist, however the owner has someone coming to look at her and from my experience that means look for other options. So I think I will be adopting two ewes from a local rescue. These sheep aren't anything out of the ordinary. They are katahdinX's and they are 1-2 years old. They all have been checked by vets and are up to date health wise. I will not post any pictures until it is official, but hopefully you will be seeing some new faces in my journal soon!


----------



## luvmypets

Here's my project for today, leveling out this stall. Previously for the pigs I got my work cut out for me. But the sooner I do this, the sooner I can get my new sheep.


----------



## luvmypets

I should clarify, I just leveled out the spots where the pigs rooted that could cause injury. 

In other news we just sent the adoption application to the rescue.. It was so hard, I was afraid I would say something wrong. The application is more towards dog and cats so it was like  

There's this one part on the application where it asked about all the "*pets"* we have owned in the past 5 years(including deceased ) it was really tough to answer so we just said that these animals are livestock, which isn't a lie. They also are going to call our vet and ask questions, and if anything was told untruthfully it wont be good.  I'm really nervous they won't accept the application, buut as always they probably will and that's just my anxiety getting to me.


----------



## TAH

I hope it goes for the best.


----------



## Latestarter

OK... rant time based on your anxiety...

IMHO, most of these "adoption agencies" are a scam/joke/nightmare... They expect you to go through the third degree to "adopt" a pet/animal that would otherwise end up where? They treat you like you're the animal abuser!  And then they charge an arm and a leg for mongrels/mutts, most with no ancestral history, when you could go through less hassle and less expense to just go buy a pure bred animal or another animal of your choice without all the hassles.  And of course if you run a farm and want to breed the animals, they won't allow it (primarily dogs and cats) and require spay/neuter. I feel bad for all those animals, but I won't go through what most "adoption agencies" require for a questionable animal at twice the price. 

I will check into the pyr rescue network (in TX) that has been discussed here in the threads when I get to TX and when the time comes. Only because from what I understand they don't treat potential owners like explained above. However, if they are anything like the ones I've experienced, I won't deal with them either.   I refuse to be put through a background investigation to pay twice what an animal is worth and then be restricted in what I can and can't do with it. 

OK, rant over... Now, I hope you'll get the animal you're trying for without too much (more) BS...


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> OK... rant time based on your anxiety...
> 
> IMHO, most of these "adoption agencies" are a scam/joke/nightmare... They expect you to go through the third degree to "adopt" a pet/animal that would otherwise end up where? They treat you like you're the animal abuser!  And then they charge an arm and a leg for mongrels/mutts, most with no ancestral history, when you could go through less hassle and less expense to just go buy a pure bred animal or another animal of your choice without all the hassles.  And of course if you run a farm and want to breed the animals, they won't allow it (primarily dogs and cats) and require spay/neuter. I feel bad for all those animals, but I won't go through what most "adoption agencies" require for a questionable animal at twice the price.
> 
> I will check into the pyr rescue network (in TX) that has been discussed here in the threads when I get to TX and when the time comes. Only because from what I understand they don't treat potential owners like explained above. However, if they are anything like the ones I've experienced, I won't deal with them either.   I refuse to be put through a background investigation to pay twice what an animal is worth and then be restricted in what I can and can't do with it.
> 
> OK, rant over... Now, I hope you'll get the animal you're trying for without too much (more) BS...


Itsve


Latestarter said:


> OK... rant time based on your anxiety...
> 
> IMHO, most of these "adoption agencies" are a scam/joke/nightmare... They expect you to go through the third degree to "adopt" a pet/animal that would otherwise end up where? They treat you like you're the animal abuser!  And then they charge an arm and a leg for mongrels/mutts, most with no ancestral history, when you could go through less hassle and less expense to just go buy a pure bred animal or another animal of your choice without all the hassles.  And of course if you run a farm and want to breed the animals, they won't allow it (primarily dogs and cats) and require spay/neuter. I feel bad for all those animals, but I won't go through what most "adoption agencies" require for a questionable animal at twice the price.
> 
> I will check into the pyr rescue network (in TX) that has been discussed here in the threads when I get to TX and when the time comes. Only because from what I understand they don't treat potential owners like explained above. However, if they are anything like the ones I've experienced, I won't deal with them either.   I refuse to be put through a background investigation to pay twice what an animal is worth and then be restricted in what I can and can't do with it.
> 
> OK, rant over... Now, I hope you'll get the animal you're trying for without too much (more) BS...


its ridiculous how much information they want! My dad was starting to get verry frustrated.


----------



## NH homesteader

There is a Guinea pig rescue near me that had an 8 page application. Um... Overkill? 

I adopted my first dog from a rescue, they were lovely and only asked for basic information and I think went mostly off how I was with the dogs when I went to visit. I get the rescues want to send animals to a better place than where they came from,  but it's not fun for most of us! 

On the other hand,  I do get it for certain animals.  My second dog we got from a breeder who,  if we hadn't already known him,  would have asked us to fill out a 10 page application.  Because the breed is highly sought after by dog fighters (hooray so far I haven't heard of any making  it into their rotten hands).  And I assume,  perhaps wrongly,  that dogs like pits would need the same protection.  

But a sheep? Or Guinea pig? Sheesh!


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> There is a Guinea pig rescue near me that had an 8 page application. Um... Overkill?
> 
> I adopted my first dog from a rescue, they were lovely and only asked for basic information and I think went mostly off how I was with the dogs when I went to visit. I get the rescues want to send animals to a better place than where they came from,  but it's not fun for most of us!
> 
> On the other hand,  I do get it for certain animals.  My second dog we got from a breeder who,  if we hadn't already known him,  would have asked us to fill out a 10 page application.  Because the breed is highly sought after by dog fighters (hooray so far I haven't heard of any making  it into their rotten hands).  And I assume,  perhaps wrongly,  that dogs like pits would need the same protection.
> 
> But a sheep? Or Guinea pig? Sheesh!


Exactly! They need like a special application for farm animals.. Not the whole 5 pg essay thing.


----------



## luvmypets

Still waiting on a reply and probably will be for a few more days. Leave it to me to forget its a holiday weekend


----------



## Green Acres Farm

luvmypets said:


> I should clarify, I just leveled out the spots where the pigs rooted that could cause injury.
> 
> In other news we just sent the adoption application to the rescue.. It was so hard, I was afraid I would say something wrong. The application is more towards dog and cats so it was like
> 
> There's this one part on the application where it asked about all the "*pets"* we have owned in the past 5 years(including deceased ) it was really tough to answer so we just said that these animals are livestock, which isn't a lie. They also are going to call our vet and ask questions, and if anything was told untruthfully it wont be good.  I'm really nervous they won't accept the application, buut as always they probably will and that's just my anxiety getting to me.


Don't you hate that?! My grandma was adopting a kitten from the Humane Society, and they ask so many personal questions like that. What animals have you had in the past, what animals do you have now, why don't you have those animals now? They neuter SO young, and I am sure that will cause future problems. My cousin's had a sort of urinary calculi type problem and the vet thought it was probably linked to neutering too early... I mean, its not like you're adopting a person. They act like they don't want you to adopting them. You are providing a good home and getting them off of their hands. They said they "screen" each application...


----------



## Shorty

I knew an older couple that adopted a kitten and they had to have one of their friends say they would take the kitten if something happened to them before they could be approved to get the kitten.


----------



## luvmypets

Shorty said:


> I knew an older couple that adopted a kitten and they had to have one of their friends say they would take the kitten if something happened to them before they could be approved to get the kitten.


Yea, for that question we said N/A. Like, we arent going anywhere(god forbid). We said n/a for a lot actually that's why I really nervous they won't except it. But where else are these sheep going to go.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

luvmypets said:


> Yea, for that question we said N/A. Like, we arent going anywhere(god forbid). We said n/a for a lot actually that's why I really nervous they won't except it. But where else are these sheep going to go.


I mean come on- they are SHEEP!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Well, if it's supposed to happen you will get them from the rescue, if not you won't. 
Don't stress over it, although we all love our animals they are still livestock and sometimes livestock becomes deadstock. It's never easy but it happens. If they don't want you to adopt these sheep so be it. That is something these so called rescues need to look at. 

You will get your sheep soon enough


----------



## luvmypets

This is the best kind of text to get when you have a broody hen.  I'm at a family thing and everyone is like "its just chickens". Say what you want but it is still baby animals  The mama hen is the same hen who adopted and raised the 7 chicks from my school event, and my dad said her normal pre-hatch fluffup and growl has turned into a vicious peck.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Here they are! At least one Correction 2 more are hatching!


----------



## luvmypets

The fourth chick has hatched, a black EE! Last chick still has not externally pipped yet but I can hear it cheeping away


----------



## luvmypets

chick #5 is taking its sweet old time . But hey hatching is hard!

 Chick #4 turned out to not be black at all, it is a silkie/EE/who knows what 


 


And here are chicks 1-4, I couldn't resist taking this picture!


----------



## Latestarter

They're pretty! Grats on a successful hatch!


----------



## luvmypets

Unfortuanatly chick #5 died while hatching. Im not really surprised as when I candled, the chick didn't appear to be attatched and just kinda flopped around. 

So here is mama happy with her four babies 


 
This is her 5th time raising chicks in 2 years! So proud of her


----------



## babsbag

They are adorable. Silkie hens are hands down the best mamas ever. I had a two hens that sat on the nest at the same time and between them hatched out 13 chicks. They shared the job of raising them too.


----------



## NH homesteader

So cute! We actually have a lone silkie hen for just that reason.  My hens won't go broody,  I need someone to sit on eggs!


----------



## TAH

Cute
I miss baby chicks


----------



## luvmypets

Glad you guys like them. 

So I opened up chick #5's egg because I was curious what was wrong. So I think the chick was hatching too early. It was pipped on the wrong end and still had not absorbed the yolk. It was a very interesting experience. I was fascinated with the whole thing.


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> Glad you guys like them.
> 
> So I opened up chick #5's egg because I was curious what was wrong. So I think the chick was hatching too early. It was pipped on the wrong end and still had not absorbed the yolk. It was a very interesting experience. I was fascinated with the whole thing.


We did that with one of our eggs, it was very interesting.


----------



## luvmypets

Did some sketches tonight. I got some nice pencils and somehow I managed to do this  

I drew my friends dog "RioGrande" who she just adopted. 



 

Then I did a quick sketch of Razzy boy 


 

Did I mention I learned how to knit?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cute!


----------



## animalmom

Your knitting is not bad at all for someone learning to knit.  Tension, how you hold the yarn, is something you learn by feel, and by just knitting.  I'm very glad to see young people take up the art as I fear knitting, like many other handcrafts, is disappearing.

I do hope you keep at it.  There are so many stitch patterns out there to look at and use, even doing cables... BUT and here is the big but, you now know everything there is to knitting.  All stitch patterns, including cables, are built off of the knit and purl stitch.

One of the many nice things about knitting is it can be very portable.  Put your knitting in a bag, stash the bag in your purse and whenever you have to wait on something or someone just grab your needles and off you go!  Guess you can tell I like knitting.


----------



## luvmypets

animalmom said:


> Your knitting is not bad at all for someone learning to knit.  Tension, how you hold the yarn, is something you learn by feel, and by just knitting.  I'm very glad to see young people take up the art as I fear knitting, like many other handcrafts, is disappearing.
> 
> I do hope you keep at it.  There are so many stitch patterns out there to look at and use, even doing cables... BUT and here is the big but, you now know everything there is to knitting.  All stitch patterns, including cables, are built off of the knit and purl stitch.
> 
> One of the many nice things about knitting is it can be very portable.  Put your knitting in a bag, stash the bag in your purse and whenever you have to wait on something or someone just grab your needles and off you go!  Guess you can tell I like knitting.


Thsnk you, I was looking at my half finished scarf: Woah I did that?! I have a pattern for a fun hat that I am excited to try. I still have to learn the purl stitch, and then I will do some ribbing.


----------



## luvmypets

Beautiful sunset tonight


----------



## frustratedearthmother

nice!


----------



## TAH

Nice!!


----------



## luvmypets

**WARNING PICTURE HEAVY**

I was thinking and since fall has officially started I thought I would do a big update! I post here and there, but really I haven't done any long posts in a while. 

So here we go!  

Everyone has been doing exceptionally well, the alpacas and sheep are very healthy. Other than our case of M-worm and pnuemonia, this summer has been pretty easy going. I really feel bad we didn't get them sheared, but we made sure they were cool all summer. In case you were wondering the lady we were going to have shear them got pregnant and The other reason was we had an ongoing family issue. The pigs are great, tho they have turned their pen to dirt, not that I thought it would stay grass for long! The poultry are good, however we lost our favorite rooster Chip last week. So now is time for pictures! 

I will start with the alpacas 

The leader of our alpaca herd is Bear. He is HUGE for an alpaca, he has a good tempermant but is wary of us. If any of the other boys try anything he puts them in their place. 


 

Next up we have buster brown aka Mr. Sassy Pants. He is such a brat, he constantly spits at the others and is a major food hog. Whenever I hear the high-pitched "Im about to spit" gurgle I know that its probably him. Regardless we love this chocolaty menace. 


 

This is Geno, he is a big baby and Buster picks on him a lot. He is very affraid of our misfit rooster, Roaster(more on him later).


 

Finally we have the best buddies Onyx and Al(calde). They have known eachother since birth, and they are inseperable. They are friendly, but also skittish. 

Onyx


 

Al(calde) 


 

Moving on to the sheep! You guys know them pretty well so I won't go into much detail. 

Here is my Razzy boy! 


 

Does my hand taste good? 


 

 



 

Continued in next post


----------



## Baymule

Love the pictures! Do you make anything with the alpaca wool?


----------



## luvmypets

Here is clover! 



 



 

Finally Rosie! She has gotten kinda chubby. 


 

Family photo 




This is our dog shadow, he is 5 years old. He is very good with our animals 


 



 
Look at those brows <3 

He is a big goober 


 

Here is a picture of the pigs aka the jerks. I have been bit a few times by them so I am not very fond of them :/ 


 



 


I hope you all enjoy, I know I enjoyed the photoshoot!


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> Love the pictures! Do you make anything with the alpaca wool?


Thank you! And not yet, but now that I know how to spin and knit, I have some plans


----------



## norseofcourse

Good job on the knitting!  Keep at it, there's lots of neat things you can knit, for yourself and others.  Soon you'll be making things with fiber from your own animals, too!


----------



## luvmypets

Ras has bred Rose and Clovey. Rosie is farther along than clover, and we will most likely be having January/February lambs. This is my first time having multiple lambings at once so I am a bit nervous. Rosie is so fat already, and I swore while she was eating I saw movement.


----------



## luvmypets

Clover


----------



## norseofcourse

You'll be fine!  At least they aren't due at the same time.

Keep an eye on their weights - you don't want them to gain too much and have the lambs get too big.  You should be able to feel their backbone easily.  Width is another matter - wide is gonna happen


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> You'll be fine!  At least they aren't due at the same time.
> 
> Keep an eye on their weights - you don't want them to gain too much and have the lambs get too big.  You should be able to feel their backbone easily.  Width is another matter - wide is gonna happen


The three of them share half a scoop of grain(prob around 2 1/2 cups). They get the free choice graze for most of the day then grain at night. Should I cut off the grain? Rosie really fattened up over the summer, so I have no worries of a repeat of last year.


----------



## norseofcourse

luvmypets said:


> The three of them share half a scoop of grain(prob around 2 1/2 cups). They get the free choice graze for most of the day then grain at night. Should I cut off the grain? Rosie really fattened up over the summer, so I have no worries of a repeat of last year.


Feel their backbones about halfway down their back.  If you can easily feel the ridge, keep doing what you're doing.  If the ridge is barely there, slowly back down on the grain and recheck once a week or two.


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> Feel their backbones about halfway down their back.  If you can easily feel the ridge, keep doing what you're doing.  If the ridge is barely there, slowly back down on the grain and recheck once a week or two.


Ok, I check them every few weeks, they aren't very tolerant of it. The girls are good, its "little Ras" who is getting chunky.


----------



## norseofcourse

luvmypets said:


> Ok, I check them every few weeks, they aren't very tolerant of it. The girls are good, its "little Ras" who is getting chunky.


It must be a guy thing!  Same here, my girls and the lambs get grain and are fine, but I think my ram Elding could get fat on air...  lol


----------



## luvmypets

Headed to the National FFA convention. I am very excited as this is my first time going. I will be passing through Ohio and West Virginia. @norseofcourse do you think I could convince the carpool to pick up that ewe lamb from Lukka


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh congrats and have fun! I got to go three years in high school some of my best memories! Look for grand rapids Minnesota ffa  that was my chapter!


----------



## Latestarter

Don't know if you'll have road internet connection(s), but have a GREAT time!


----------



## TAH

Have fun!


----------



## norseofcourse

Have a safe trip and a lot of fun!


----------



## luvmypets

My legs are shaking...


----------



## luvmypets

Meeting Dr Pol was a dream come true! I love love loove his show so when I saw him I took a doubletake and then stopped in my tracks. I waited in line for 1.5 hours, but it was so worth it.

To give you an idea of the line


----------



## luvmypets

All the animals have been loving this cooler weather, Clover especially was crazy hyper when I brought out treats. She started jumping on my leg trying to reach the feed scoop. All three of them were really cuddly tonight and kept coming up to say hi. The girls have a good weight and at 7 months Ras is starting to watch over them. I love how much he has matured, he is so handsome and so sweet(as you can see in my profile picture). He is always the first to greet me when I come home from school. All the alpacas are doing good too, they are all getting along. Its very amusing to watch them run out in the field as one big herd. The piggies are getting big and we have doubled the amount of feed they get. The two barrows, Kevin and Tubby are looking good. Patricia is smaller than the boys but not by much. We plan on breeding her in December. I'm already planning on lambing jugs, I'm thinking to add a couple feet to the one panel and then use the other panel in the middle to separate the girls. And Ras is definitely gonna need a buddy once his mom and sis are busy raising lambs. I also am starting some designs for a goat pasture/shelter. I will hopefully be getting my first goats next summer! Hope you guys don't mind that I update a lot. I just like to keep track of how we are doing


----------



## Latestarter

Are you kidding? Us "mind" that you update a lot? seriously?  I think most (if not all) of us would be pretty upset with you if you DIDN'T update regularly! You know how much we all love pictures, and stories to go with them, make it all so much better! SO are goats next summer looking like a pretty for sure thing for you now? I know you've said your dad didn't really want to go that direction... But then I get the impression you can be VERY persuasive...  (& being a dad with daughters... I know how that works).


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm another that enjoys your updates so never think you post too much.

I like to keep track of what we are doing so often our posting on here gives us our journal input without having to break out paper.

Dr.Pol is also one of our favorite shows to get on DVR.


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's cool that you got to meet Dr Pol!  We enjoy watching his show!


----------



## Latestarter

He's great! I love watching his show. He's so down to earth and sensible. He just cracks me up sometimes.


----------



## NH homesteader

I had to Google him.  I had no idea who you are all talking about.  One of those rare times I kinda wish I had TV!


----------



## samssimonsays

We ALL love your updates! LOL! That is so awesome about Dr. Poll!!!! Glad you had fun at convention! I feel OLD, my first convention no one knew who Luke Bryan was, he only had one not so great looking head shot and a CD with two songs, Wrong Directions and We Rode in Trucks. We stood in line for about as long as you did for Dr. Poll because he was "cute". It was also the year that Taylor Swift performed in the Talent show and didn't win. That was either '05 or '06? I think '05 and in '08 she was the headliner for the concerts at the national convention...


----------



## luvmypets

wow I had no idea so many replied! I never got the notification


----------



## samssimonsays

I haven't been getting the notifications either... On hardly any posts I follow


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> wow I had no idea so many replied! I never got the notification





samssimonsays said:


> I haven't been getting the notifications either... On hardly any posts I follow


Same here. I didn't even know anyone replied to this.


----------



## Latestarter

I had already commented to @Support about this but nobody else said anything. I guess they thought just I was having the issue. I'm also having "cache" issues as well... I've limited my cache down to 5 meg so that the pages will refresh. Sometimes new posts show that they exist in the notice section but don't show up on the pages when I load the page to read the new post.  It says it's there, but it doesn't show up. After I clear the cache, there are sometimes 4 or more posts that suddenly appear.


----------



## Support

Latestarter said:


> I had already commented to @Support about this but nobody else said anything. I guess they thought just I was having the issue. I'm also having "cache" issues as well... I've limited my cache down to 5 meg so that the pages will refresh. Sometimes new posts show that they exist in the notice section but don't show up on the pages when I load the page to read the new post.  It says it's there, but it doesn't show up. After I clear the cache, there are sometimes 4 or more posts that suddenly appear.



Thanks for reporting this problem to us. We will check on this asap. @Nifty @Sumi


----------



## Nifty

We've got a thread about the alerts / notifications here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/missing-alerts-notifications-on-followed-threads.34462/

Please make sure to reply to that thread with as much detail and information as possible, but especially the browser and version you are using.


----------



## NH homesteader

Sorry to interrupt the conversation here but I have a question...  Maybe a dumb one. @luvmypets could you tell me about FFA? Like,  is it hugely different from 4H? Is it for an older range? I'm just thinking of future things my daughter might like to be involved in to get her out and involved and I can't find a ton of information about it and had never heard of it until I saw it on this site!


----------



## Latestarter

I believe It's actually a full time schooling like a traditional school, but geared specifically toward agriculture.  https://www.ffa.org/home


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah I found it.  It's a program in public schools.  Well that doesn't help me! Lol thanks @Latestarter


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> Ah I found it.  It's a program in public schools.  Well that doesn't help me! Lol thanks @Latestarter


Yup, basically you take an agricultural class and you are asked to join. Last year I took Intro to Agriculture, this year I am taking Honors Animal Sciences.


----------



## NH homesteader

Do you enjoy it? It sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> Do you enjoy it? It sounds pretty awesome!


Absolutely love it!


----------



## luvmypets

So every year my agriculture class makes fresh pressed apple cider in an antique(1869 I believe) cider press. Well if you have ever pressed apples before you know there is a lot of leftovers. So I was thinking my pigs love apples, so we took a 20ish gallon bucket and filled it up with the leftover crushings. We also get leftover greens and vegetable matter from a local restuarant. So needless to say the pigs had a field day! We filled up a feeding trough with a mixture of the greens and apples and the pigs were soo happy. We have been giving our pigs grain twice a day, but it really wasn't doing it for them. Those pigs turned from animals I was wary to even go near, to animals I wanted to cuddle. Patricia is seriously the sweetest girl ever, she let me rub her belly and scratch behind her ears, under her chin, and on her head. She would grunt softly, and she left my run my hand along her snout without even trying to chomp me. Tubby was so calm as well, and Kevin, well he was Kevin, calmer but still attempting to chomp at me. However, he did listen to a little slap on the nose which in the past has made him worse. Today was really an eye opener, now all I want to do is snuggle Patricia   I know the boys are for market, so I am glad they aren't the nicest. But patricia will be our breeder, I guess almost the founder of our mangalista stock, so she gets to stay!


Unloading the greens(Dont worry they didn't get that whole thing!)



 

They were very grateful


 



 


Tubby iis so well... TUBBY! 



And of course my little man Ras. I have this thing where I go up to him and I lean down towards him and he puts his muzzle up so I can give him a kiss on the nose. There is no ramming behavior involved in it at all, it is literally the cutest thing.


----------



## samssimonsays

Tubby. Be still my heart! He's smiling lol! And I love that ras does that! My little rebel does that too!


----------



## NH homesteader

Um I think Tubby is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Bruce

Those are some HAIRY pigs! You probably have to count twice to make sure all your animals are there. X pigs, Y goats. Wait, X-1 pigs and Y+1 goats??? Pig, get back with your porcine buddies!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love the pic of Tubby - thinking he'd be a great addition to the Caption Contest!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Those are some HAIRY pigs! You probably have to count twice to make sure all your animals are there. X pigs, Y goats. Wait, X-1 pigs and Y+1 goats??? Pig, get back with your porcine buddies!


I will admit there are times I have mistaken them for sheep!


----------



## luvmypets

frustratedearthmother said:


> Love the pic of Tubby - thinking he'd be a great addition to the Caption Contest!


I was thinking that too


----------



## luvmypets

Tubby is so cute, but him and Kev already have their future. Im going to focus on Trisha and socializing her to be a sweet gentle girl. When I let the sheep and alpacas in last night, she allowed scratches without any aggression or negative body language. I have some more pictures of her on my computer so when I get home I will upload them.


----------



## luvmypets

I am going to try hoof trimming today. The terrain our sheep have had has never let their hooves get too overgrown, but I still should be trimming hooves. Got some nice hoof shears at tsc so we will see how this goes. I have been doing reasearch and watching videos so I think Im ready.


----------



## mysunwolf

luvmypets said:


> I am going to try hoof trimming today. The terrain our sheep have had has never let their hooves get too overgrown, but I still should be trimming hooves. Got some nice hoof shears at tsc so we will see how this goes. I have been doing reasearch and watching videos so I think Im ready.



One piece of advice that has saved me much pain: wear a glove on your left hand (assuming you are right handed and will be trimming with your right hand) to avoid slipping and stabbing yourself. Those hoof shear tips are SHARP!

Also, if you don't have a head gate so you can trim them like you would a goat or a horse, it helps to flip the sheep on their butt in shearing position so that they can't squirm around. Or have someone else hold the sheep on their butt while you clip the hooves. Don't forget to sanitize the blades between each sheep in case of bacteria transfer. Good luck!


----------



## luvmypets

I did alright. The girls were angels and stood really well. However I did cut rosie a bit. I was doing so well. What should I do should I blue coat it? She wasn't limping. I feel bad I promised myself I wouldnt cut them


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Take a deep breath - it probably won't kill her!   A little iodine, or other topical wouldn't hurt...she'll probably be fine by tomorrow.  Is her tetanus up to date?


----------



## luvmypets

frustratedearthmother said:


> Take a deep breath - it probably won't kill her!   A little iodine, or other topical wouldn't hurt...she'll probably be fine by tomorrow.  Is her tetanus up to date?


Its really bad... Ugh i messed up.


----------



## luvmypets

She was limping, and holding her foot up when she stood. Ugh I feel so bad, I would never mean to hurt her . We put iodine in it so hopefully she will be better tommorow. My biggest concern is an infection. I got too confident and cut more than I should have  Tetanus is CDT right because in that case, yes she is up-to-date.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yes, tetanus is included in a CDT. Sometimes, I will go ahead and give tetanus antitoxin just because I've had tetanus on my place and I don't play around with it!

I wouldn't worry tooo much about infection - but watch her close.  I've had goats with cut heels that I didn't even know were cut and they never got treatment for it and had no problems with infection.  Just the other day one of my girls was on the milk stand and stepped on a lead - so I picked up her foot to move it and saw a really bad cut on her heel...but, it was obviously not fresh, was dirty as could be and she had never limped on it at all.  I would never have known she was cut except for picking up that foot.  Give her a handful of her favorite treat and I'll bet she forgets all about it by tomorrow.


----------



## mysunwolf

It's okay, my neighbor has sheep limp after trimming every time and he has trimmed hundreds every year! Just watch her to make sure that it gets better instead of worse. We'll keep our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> I will admit there are times I have mistaken them for sheep!



Just showed the furry pigs to DD1 after telling her about them earlier today. Then the "goat" for comparison and noticed it was a sheep. SORRY Ras, didn't mean to insult you!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Just showed the furry pigs to DD1 after telling her about them earlier today. Then the "goat" for comparison and noticed it was a sheep. SORRY Ras, didn't mean to insult you!


He may be ok with it if you send him some animal crackers. Those are his favorite.


----------



## luvmypets

Going to check on her shortly, she is outside rn. My brother let them out.

He said she wasn't limping and/or favoring her foot. Just walking slowy. I will confirm or deny these claims as I often see things the other guys dont.


----------



## luvmypets

If I am going to wrap it how should I clean it. I am going to a pharmacy so I was thinking flush it with peroxide. Also should we get the powder to stop bleeding? Will the powder from petco for dogs work? And then will iodine work for the disinfectant on the guaze. How often should I change it? 

Sorry for all the questions, just cannot bear to see her in pain


----------



## luvmypets

Just got it wrapped. Really got a look a the damage. It is basically the outer wall into the toe. It wasn't as bad as I had thought. It took several tries to get her hoof clean because as I went to grab stuff she kept getting it dirty again.


----------



## norseofcourse

I sure hope she heals up fast!  If it's not actively bleeding, wrapping it might not be worth it.  I'd clean it with peroxide and keep an eye on her.  At least the weather's cooler so there shouldn't be any/as many flies around now.


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> I sure hope she heals up fast!  If it's not actively bleeding, wrapping it might not be worth it.  I'd clean it with peroxide and keep an eye on her.  At least the weather's cooler so there shouldn't be any/as many flies around now.


I flushed it with peroxide several times. I wanted to wrap it so the hoof can heal back together.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

If you really feel that you need to wrap the foot, change it daily. Many wraps will slowly constrict, causing a lack of blood flow to the hoof itself. If the hoof doesn't have adequate blood supply it won't heal and more harm than good will result. 

I had to treat severe hoof issues on a doe we brought in. She needed all 4 feet wrapped. It was hard, but I changed it daily. 

You need to keep her in a DRY area, or else the wrap will soak up moisture and that will also cause more issues. 

Iodine is fine if you want to flush it. Peroxide isn't my first choice when it comes to flushing wounds. 

Any chance you could get a pic of the hoof? 
We all make mistakes, don't beat yourself up over it! Remember to watch yourself too, many are so carful with the hoof and have actually cut themselves. If you have a sheep that kicking badly, get someone to help hold. I've taken several chunks out of my hand because the goat was kicking so badly


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> He may be ok with it if you send him some animal crackers. Those are his favorite.



How does one send animal crackers through PM??


----------



## luvmypets

The stall always looks so dirty at night, she was pawing the ground a bit. 


 
Here, its hard to tell so I outlined it. 
Tommorow I will take off the wrap and see how her hoof is doing. Now I didn't wrap it to tight, just firm enough that it wouldn't fall off. The peroxide also helped me determine the outline of the wound. She was good with standing while I trimmed as long as I had her calm. I didn't want to flip her as long as I didn't have too. Just hope it heals up nice. Her hoof was a little hot, is this normal? I know for humans that is a sign of infection.. So


----------



## luvmypets

She is doing much better! Her hoof healed back together overnight. The way it got cut,  it was hanging open partially falling off(a small part) When I went to flush it this afternoon it was healed nice and shut. She is out happily grazing now. She is still limping but I think she will be alright in a few days.


----------



## luvmypets

Her hoof is open again , tommorow I think she needs to be on stall rest. I hate to do that to her, but her hoof can't keep opening up. Good news is there is less heat by her hoof.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yes, tetanus is included in a CDT. Sometimes, I will go ahead and give tetanus antitoxin just because I've had tetanus on my place and I don't play around with it!


@luvmypets, I don't know if you gave the antitoxin, but if you did, be sure to follow it up with another CDT because the antitoxin negates the toxoid, so no immunity afterwards.


----------



## luvmypets

Her limp is about 50% better. I kept saying "dad she needs stall rest" but he let her out anyway. She actually ran out which surprised me, anyways, I will just let her do her thing.


----------



## Hens and Roos

and


----------



## luvmypets

Rosie still has a slight limp, but she is doing better.

Here are some pictures I took today


Ras


 

Clover


 

They all stood together


 

For all those Tubby fans here he is being photobombed by Marble the chicken. 


 

Roaster was caught in the grain bin! 




Buster being nosy 


 

Here is pretty girl Trish, she was very happy for belly rubs today!


----------



## luvmypets

These buggers snuck in when I wasn't looking. I had sworn I closed the gate to the field 



 



 
Sunset was gorgeous tonight


----------



## Bruce

Looks like you will have good weather tomorrow!


----------



## luvmypets

Its lovely today @Bruce 



 
Tub and Trish were sharing some grass I got for them.


----------



## Bruce

I can't get past the concept of wooly pigs! They are very attractive.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I can't get past the concept of wooly pigs! They are very attractive.


I had seen pictures a few years back. Never thought I would be owning them. My dad co-owns our farm with a friend. She fell in love with them, so here we are!


----------



## luvmypets

I cant get over how frisky the sheep were tonight! They took out on full on sprints and hopped across the field. Even Rosie joined in, who apparently is feeling better. It was so cute, I didnt have my phone on me to take a picture though.


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> I cant get over how frisky the sheep were tonight! They took out on full on sprints and hopped across the field. Even Rosie joined in, who apparently is feeling better. It was so cute, I didnt have my phone on me to take a picture though.


I loved our sheep when they would do that. They would bounce like pronghorn. It was really cute.


----------



## luvmypets

What is this? Has it really been 10 days since I have posted any pictures? Nope its actually been more! So basically I have been lurking. Haven't gotten any pictures that I felt needed to be shared. Also until yesterday I hadn't been to the barn in 5 days. When I finally got to see my babes it was already too dark to take pictures. However I have some sad news, Roaster our fat broiler passed away along with 3 reds. Im really annoyed, we think they got trampled. They were all in the same general area with, from what my dad said, necks broken. 

In other news my girls are getting fat with their babies. Poor Rose is so miserable. She is already huge, and her belly is getting bigger by the day! No bag development yet, on either of them. Rosie was drying up when I noticed that is stopped shrinking. Her bag is roughly the size of my palm. clover still has me playing the guessing game. In comparing pics from the summer, I see definite growth. Im excited even if Clove doesn't have a babe, Rose is definitly expecting!  
Hm..what else do I have to add? Oh right, Rosies hoof is healed shut and she is no longer limping  I checked on it last night. The part of the hoof that was falling off healed right back. Like a puzzle piece I suppose. 

So my piggy Trish(for future reference this is one of my many names for Patricia, I also call her: Trisha, Pigtricia, and piggy girl) actually bit me the other day. I have a nice bruise on my arm. I am more wary of her but I honestly dont think she meant it. I had a sweatshirt on and I think she didnt realize there was my arm under it. She is very good at recognizing my hand isn't food. She sniffs it and then you can see her dissapointment that she cannot eat it. Im very excited, because last night during her belly rub session she started to lay down. This is so huge to me as it means she trusts me! I can't wait until we expand the pig pen and section it off so I can be with Trish while the boys do their thing. 

Alpacas are good, trimmed the floof out of Geno's face. It made him look cute but it altered his sight. He looks a bit silly as I used random scissors, but he is much more alert now. 


Sorry Geno no more being fabulous  



Pictures as always!


----------



## luvmypets

I forgot to mention we also got our hay put away as well as outdoor shelter improved


----------



## NH homesteader

One of my piglets bit me the other night.  I had to feed them after dark and she was going for food but my leg was in the way. Better not happen again little piggie or I'll  rename you Baconator! Lol


----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry about Roaster and the chickens     sounds like everything else is going pretty well - fingers crossed for the expecting sheep!


----------



## luvmypets

Another chicken died tonight.. This is a major red flag. Her comb was purple, but other than that nothing was off.. Im really starting to get concerned.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh no! I hope it is just a fluke and nothing serious!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Stoopid pig!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Another chicken died tonight.. This is a major red flag. Her comb was purple, but other than that nothing was off.. Im really starting to get concerned.



Oh my. Did you consider doing an autopsy? I did one on the last chicken that died on me. FINE at 6 PM, DEAD at 6:30 PM. Turned out she had fatty liver disease, she was only 14 months old. Nothing one can do about FLD and there are no obvious symptoms near as I can tell. She had laid an egg 2 days before.


----------



## luvmypets

Beyond flustered right now.. We believe we have an outbreak of fowl cholera


----------



## norseofcourse

luvmypets said:


> Beyond flustered right now.. We believe we have an outbreak of fowl cholera


Oh no... I don't have chickens but that doesn't sound good...


----------



## Latestarter

^^ X2 Hope you find it's nothing really serious...


----------



## luvmypets

Ugh my favorite chicken Marble died


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is terrible!!....are ya any closer to any Answers yet?...it certainly isn't sounding good at all....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## TAH




----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear


----------



## luvmypets

No more losses as of today. We did a major cleanout and bleached the coop. Chickens are looking better. Not seeing as much loose stool so that's always a plus. We mixed the drug they need into their water so we will see how that goes. Got some quality pictures on my moms camera which I will upload some time this week, maybe tonight if I remember lol.

ETA: We have added a ton of baits for the rats. We also bombed some holes we found around the outside of the barn. We were actually having some mice problems, but I havent seen any since we baited.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## NH homesteader

Hope everyone keeps doing well! And rats...  Oh man I've got rodent issues too and it's driving me insane.  Good luck with those too!


----------



## luvmypets

Throwback


----------



## luvmypets

Haven't seen any rodent activity in sevral days! 

In other news im sick, I thought it was just a cold. However my throat has been getting worse and worse throughout the day. I have tried lots, I had tea. coughdrops, and salt water gargle but it still burns. To top off me feeling bad, the weather has been soggy for two days straight. Went to the doctor and I have a virus of some kind. Nothing I can do now but ride it out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to hear that for Sure!!....we just went thru it here...the only thing that seemed to help is Vitamin C, alka-seltzer Plus, and zyrtec....ran its course for about 3-4 days...starting to get back to Full strength now....Hang in there it does End!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## luvmypets

Here's a few pictures I took on Sunday. I got nothing better to do so I thought I might as well upload them  I took over 100 pictures but only certain ones meet the "post to BYH" criteria.



 



 




 


My pretty piggy girl Trish. She knows her name now and comes when I call her 


 


Here is Mr. Kevin O' Bacon, how could a face so sweet be such a brat. He has been better(more or less) about biting. We think he bites out of fear vs. aggression.


----------



## samssimonsays

I hope you feel better and the chickens keep on improving for you! I had a virus like that a few weeks back. Worst sore throat ever! No fever, in fact my temp was way low (95-96*) and then I started coughing and the congestion was horrible... Lots of hot tea with honey and or cinnamon works great too.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you're down with it, like you and the others, it's been going around. I'm fighting it as well. Think I'm finally coming out of it though. Will be glad to have it behind me! Hope you kick it quickly. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Mike CHS

Looking at all of those ought to make you feel better.


----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry you're not feeling well.  Lots of people at work have been sick, too (and they keep coming to work and sharing it, ugh...).  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bruce

Boy is SOMEONE up too late (or early!)


----------



## norseofcourse

Bruce said:


> Boy is SOMEONE up too late (or early!)


LOL you mean me up at 4:44 am?  I woke up too early!  Gets dark so darn early now I am falling asleep too early most nights, too.


----------



## luvmypets

So today is a sad day. Last year on this day I got a call from my dad that the ewes were acting weird. He told me someone hadn't locked the stall and they had gorged on cracked corn. I quickly made three bloat remedies and rushed to the barn. When I arrived Rosie and clover were waiting at the gate but Lily was nowhere to be found. I found her on the side of the pen laying down, ears droopy. In my mind I wanted to believe she would make it, but I knew it was already too late. I fought for a half hour, but she passed with her head in my lap. She was the first lamb ever born on our farm and she will always hold a special place in my heart. R.I.P Lily I know you are happy with your momma and son.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## samssimonsays

Hugs, so sorry. THose days really stick with us don't they?


----------



## luvmypets

samssimonsays said:


> Hugs, so sorry. THose days really stick with us don't they?


I remember every date, the time of day. The weekday it happened. I guess i just like to be able to remember them.


----------



## norseofcourse

Remember you've had a lot more good days, than sad ones.


----------



## luvmypets

Worked on a little sculpture tonight. It turned out really nice. I will post the finished product later.


----------



## animalmom

Nice work!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cute!


----------



## TAH

Nice!!


----------



## luvmypets

Glad you guys like it! Here is the finished product, there is a lot I am not thrilled with, but I haven't sculpted in like 2-4 years so Im pretty proud. Funny story I was actually supposed to be doing an english project where I made a clay butterfly and I got fed up so I started sculpting something else. 

I am pretty pleased with the look of the fleece. However I don't really like the face, very chunky and cow-like. I think I want to redo the ears as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The 'Artist' always sees the 'Flaws', but it looks Fine to me ....if I tried it would still just be a wad of clay and I would have to try and Convince others just 'What' I thought I saw in it....like a Cloud in the sky....


----------



## luvmypets

Pig pen is getting expanded. My dad and brother put in the posts, now they just have to put the wire in. Im excited cause soon I will be able to go into the pen with patricia and not have to worry about the boys, because we will have a gate seperating the two pens.. All my interactions with her have been through the fence so I am a little nervous to go in with her. I think it will go fine and I'll finally be able to give her a decent belly rub.


----------



## norseofcourse

Very nice sheep sculpture - you could name it Butterfly...


----------



## luvmypets

So I'm not sure if I have ever mentioned this before, but my Dad sells christmas trees this time of year. So tonight is is cold as all heck, and we only sold one tree. It was a family who moved in behind our farm, they had a little boy. So it happened to have been coicidence that I brought Ras out for a walk. I told the little boy he could pet him, just under the chin. The little boy was so good! He took off his glove in 9* to let ras sniff his hand before he pet him. Then I allowed him to pet Razzys back and he was so good! He didn't spook and was so calm. When the boys parents called him to leave, he gave Ras a hug and he stood there so content. I swear it was the cutest thing


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> So today is a sad day. Last year on this day I got a call from my dad that the ewes were acting weird. He told me someone hadn't locked the stall and they had gorged on cracked corn. I quickly made three bloat remedies and rushed to the barn. When I arrived Rosie and clover were waiting at the gate but Lily was nowhere to be found. I found her on the side of the pen laying down, ears droopy. In my mind I wanted to believe she would make it, but I knew it was already too late. I fought for a half hour, but she passed with her head in my lap. She was the first lamb ever born on our farm and she will always hold a special place in my heart. R.I.P Lily I know you are happy with your momma and son.



I am so sorry about Lily. I know you did your best and sometimes our best just isn't good enough.   You take good care of your sheep, I hate that this happened.

You are posting such awesome pictures of your farm and animals. What a paradise! Your animals are healthy, well cared for and look very happy to me.

I am so impressed with your learning to spin! That is awesome and you will soon be dazzling us with your knitted creations.


----------



## luvmypets

Aw bay, you are too kind. I have been so cranky lately, I really needed this


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> Aw bay, you are too kind. I have been so cranky lately, I really needed this


I can't imagine you being cranky, you are a fine young person and I would be more than proud to claim you as my own! You stay on track and reach for your dreams.


----------



## luvmypets

Been a while since I posted, with Christmas break coming up, teachers love to pile on the homework. Between 3 exams and beggining a research paper, I am exhaugsted. 

All the animals are good, haven't lost anymore chickens. The girls are looking so good. Steady weights, and healthy girls make me confident for this lambing season. I believe I felt clover's baby tonight, so I was thrilled about that. Rosie is getting big! She carries very low, so it looks like she has more than she does. I hope she has twins, and definitly at least one girl. 

Heres a few pictures, kinda crappy..but its what I can manage as it gets dark so early 



 



 



 
My piggy girl ​


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just 'Hang in There'....you'll do fine....animals look really Good....still Smile when I see your Pigs.......sure Hoping everything goes well for ya up there...


----------



## Baymule

Enjoy your Christmas break. Spend all the time you can with your animals!


----------



## Latestarter

Merry Christmas and I hope you get to spend lots of free time with your critters. Hope Santa gets you something nice as well. I'm sure you'll get the school work under control.


----------



## luvmypets

Im so happy Christmas is finally here! Today my dad sent me a text that he was at the Alpaca farm where we got Onyx and Al. And he sent me a picture of a juevenile Alpaca who looked awfully familiar. Meet Navejo, Onyx's son. Turns out before we bought our boys she bred Onyx! He is staying at the farm he was born at, but I think its so neat to see the offspring of one of our boys!


----------



## Bruce

Clearly the son would like to live with his father, tell them to put Navejo in your Dad's car


----------



## luvmypets

Christmas is here! Hope everyone had an awesome christmas! Im headed to my grandmothers but I got a few photos of the animals in the spirit before we left 


 







 



 



 





His face is so sweet


----------



## Mike CHS

Your critters are obviously more tame than ours - I loved the captioned picture.


----------



## Bruce

Boy is THAT right! I can hardly get close enough to my alpacas to get hay off their heads!



luvmypets said:


> Christmas is here! Hope everyone had an awesome christmas! Im headed to my grandmothers but I got a few photos of the animals in the spirit before we left
> 
> View attachment 25719



Love this picture!!!


----------



## Baymule

Adorable! I love the reindeer antlers and the Santa hat. What sweet pictures!


----------



## luvmypets

Im so happy! At our trip to tractor supply I got purple coveralls for the winter and they were on sale!


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh... the things some young ladies get excited about! Where were the gals like you when I was your age?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You will love having them! I've got two sets of Berne insulated overalls and love them! 
So great to have them during kidding especially.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The question is....just how Long it will be, before they no longer look New?......


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mine have help up really well actually. Helps having a dark color too (dark blue/almost close to black). I've had em for several years now.


----------



## Baymule

Love the purple overalls!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## luvmypets

The pigs are getting so big! And the two boys have stopped trying to nip. Another interesting thing is that I saw Tub "mounting" Patricia several times these past few days.


----------



## luvmypets

You read the title right! During our annual christmas party I took a look at craigslist ads and came across... Can ya'll guess? Four. Intact. Male. Alpacas.  Needing a good home, owner can no longer care for them. I talked to my dad and he gained immediate interest. Him and the owner have been playing email/phone tag and now we finally got in touch. We will be taking a trip down to MD sometime in the next week or so and we will be picking them up 2 at a time as our transport isn't large enough for them all. All that is left now is to pick up the transport and get some new 'Pacas!

Who's excited?!


----------



## Bruce

Cool! How old are they and what did you pay for them?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Cool! How old are they and what did you pay for them?



They are older, the oldest is 13, two of them are 10 and I am not sure the age of the other one. We are getting them for a bargain, that's all I will say


----------



## NH homesteader

Congrats! How long  do alpacas live?Is that old for an alpaca?


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> Congrats! How long  do alpacas live?Is that old for an alpaca?


Its a decent age, they can live to be 15-20, Im  happy we can provide them with a good home.


----------



## Baymule

Those are some beautiful boys! Will you have them gelded?


----------



## TAH

LOVE the gray and white boy! Alright, they are all cute tho. 
I came across an ad in anchorage for three free intact male alpacas in Alaska, to bad we aren't set up.


----------



## Bruce

Are your other alpacas gelded (if you have any males?) I wouldn't guess there would be too much of a problem integrating them if yours are gelded. If you have intact males I imagine there will have to be a more planned introduction. 

The two I got from my neighbor are gelded. Neighbor diagonally across the road has 2 that are intact. They spar with each other more than mine do. I think the primary reason she hasn't gotten them gelded is cost - something like $350 each!


----------



## luvmypets

We only have intact boys, and we probably will not be adding females any time soon. When we got our new alpacas in may, we introduced them through the fence first letting them sniff and interact through the fence before we actually let them out together. Overall it went pretty well.


----------



## NH homesteader

So...  How many alpacas do you have again? You're a real alpaca farm now! They're the cutest things...


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> So...  How many alpacas do you have again? You're a real alpaca farm now! They're the cutest things...


Five, this would put us at nine


----------



## Bruce

Alpaca math!!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Alpaca math!!!!


The best kind of math


----------



## NH homesteader

So when do you go get them?


----------



## luvmypets

Ok so Update on the Alpacas! So we haven't gotten them yet, however it seems their owner will drop them off rather than us picking them up. Saturday at about 11 they should be dropped off. Also I learned their names and got some pictures from the FB.

White and Brown- Jumanji

Plain brown- Sequoia

Black w/ white face- Bolero

Brown w/ white face- S'more







Im bummed we aren't going to MD I totally wanted to meet his mini donkeys and mini cows.








Btw I forgot to mention we are getting fleece along with them and ten hens to rebuild our flock.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They all look Good!!...but, from the pics I vote for S'more as the most Interesting....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are so darn cute!


----------



## Latestarter

OK, perhaps it's my old tired eyes... You listed 3 brown and one black and I see TWO brown (one plain w/white face and one with cream upper stockings), one cream w/brownish back, and one black (W/white face). They look like alpacas to me... I don't know a good looking one from a bad looking one. Glad you're happy with them though! Sorry you're not getting to visit the farm and see the other animals. Maybe the thought scared your dad into having them delivered? I mean he does know how you fall in love with every animal you see... Maybe he didn't want you wanting mules/donkeys/mini cows/etc...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are adorable! So stinking cute!

Congrats! Cool on the chickens


----------



## Mike CHS

I know nothing about Alpacas but they are pretty and I can see mischief in your future.


----------



## babsbag

I know a few things about alpacas...
They are cute
I don't want one
They take 11-12 months to have a baby...what the heck...a 30 day window???
They kick when you try to milk them
They are very strong
They spit at the boys if they are already bred.

That's it, that's all I know.  My coworkers sister has a few so when one wouldn't take its baby I tried to milk her to get colostrum...ha ha ha...we gave the cria goat colostrum, much easier. 

Good luck with your new crew and it is a good thing you are learning to spin.


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the new crew! They are so pretty. Cool that you are getting their fleece's too! Let the spinning wheel spin!


----------



## purplequeenvt

babsbag said:


> I know a few things about alpacas...
> They are cute
> I don't want one
> They take 11-12 months to have a baby...what the heck...a 30 day window???
> They kick when you try to milk them
> They are very strong
> They spit at the boys if they are already bred.
> 
> That's it, that's all I know.  My coworkers sister has a few so when one wouldn't take its baby I tried to milk her to get colostrum...ha ha ha...we gave the cria goat colostrum, much easier.
> 
> Good luck with your new crew and it is a good thing you are learning to spin.



I milked a llama (my brattiest one too!) and lived to tell the tale. She had a dumb baby that couldn't figure out the nursing thing so I had to milk mom a few times to bottle feed until the baby figured life out.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> I know a few things about alpacas...
> They are cute
> I don't want one
> They take 11-12 months to have a baby...what the heck...a 30 day window???
> They kick when you try to milk them
> They are very strong
> They spit at the boys if they are already bred.


They like to find every burr possible! I should take a picture of Teddy's "hairdo"


----------



## luvmypets

Alpacas are coming tomorrow due to weather. He is coming from MD up to us in a two hour drive. Today it is snowing and windy, so we just do not want to take the risk. Im pretty excited though!


----------



## Hens and Roos

exciting!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Better safe than sorry...especially in the weather with such "Precious" cargo...


----------



## luvmypets

Gots some pictures of the animals in the snow


----------



## NH homesteader

Theyre so cute!


----------



## samssimonsays

Love it and can't wait for you to get your new members!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## luvmypets

I'm in love


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats! I love his color


----------



## luvmypets

So the new boys are here along with 10 layers! 
They are gorgeous  

We introduced them to our current boys and there was 30 minutes of spitting, mounting, biting, kicking and chasing. We gave them a ten minute intro with a fence, and then let them meet face-face. After about an hour everyone was calm and grazing. Im very pleased how thing all played out 

S'more is ridiculously sweet, he lets me pet him and scratch around his face without a flinch. 


 


Bolero is not a big fan of getting pets, but he is cute so its ok 


 

Sequoia cracks me up! He has a big personality and is super spunky. 


 

And finally we have Jumanji, he is a stunning Suri with blue eyes. He is the oldest, but he is a big love bug.


 





These guys are so friendly and curious! Im so happy to welcome them to our herd


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm Happy for ya!!....and the way ya post pics, we'll all be enjoying the Future pics of them...


----------



## Bruce

They clearly need a patch of burdock! Not a burr on them!! 
Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Had to share a little video edit


----------



## CntryBoy777

That' Wonderful!!...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bruce

They look like they are settling nicely. 
Do you keep their halters on all the time or is that just a transitional thing until they will let you handle them? 

I'm still not able to do anything with my two. Will have to work with them but it is too dang cold today. Up to +5F at 10:30 from -4F at 6.


----------



## Calendula

I don't know anything about alpacas, but I think they look gorgeous.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> They look like they are settling nicely.
> Do you keep their halters on all the time or is that just a transitional thing until they will let you handle them?
> 
> I'm still not able to do anything with my two. Will have to work with them but it is too dang cold today. Up to +5F at 10:30 from -4F at 6.


. The  halters were left on from the trailer, we took them off when we let them in for the night. We only really use halters for transport/training purposes. That is way too cold, it was 20 yesterday with a wicked wind and that was cold enough for me.


----------



## luvmypets

These guys catch on so quick! They already know to follow the herd to come in


----------



## Bruce

Glad the integration with the current boys went so well! I guess the instinct to be in the herd is stronger than the "I'm in charge" thing. 

I'm sure they'll have their little tussles. My 2 wethers do and I THINK Teddy was born at the neighbors after Laddie was already there (Laddie is not Teddy's father). Mostly they fuss at each other over food. Laddie is a greedy pig. He'll eat some of his pellets then go over to Laddy's bin and try to snatch his. But if Teddy tries to change bins?? NO WAY, THAT IS MINE!


----------



## TAH

I am so happy for you!!!! 
Very glad they transitioned well!

I want alpacas.


----------



## babsbag

They sure are some nice looking boys. You are going to have more fiber than you know what to do with. Better get busy.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know nothing about fiber critters but they are pretty


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful boys! Happy for you! my sweater size is ladies medium .........


----------



## luvmypets

I wasn't sure whether to post about this as some of Buster's symtoms mirrored Jeff's, and quite frankly I was unsure with what would happen. But about three days later it if safe to say he is looking good. So as you guys may know he was so thin when we first got him. As summer went on he gradually started to put on weight. So anyways, we have been watching him because with M-worm weight loss is the biggest symptom. So the other night I was watching the animals because my dad is out of town caring for his mother. I was doing the final check before I headed home and I noticed Buster was kushed(laying) down. I walked over to him and ran my hand along him encouraging him to get up. Now with most alpacas they will jump up so fast, but he just sat there. I finally got him up and worked out what was going on with him. I gave him a dose of saveguard along with some minerals. It was freezing that night, I was chilled to the bone. So then I considered that buster may be feeling the same way. I got him bundled up in a lovely Hello Kitty blanket, and left unsure of the next days outcome. When we arrived in the morning he still had the blankets on. With how cold it has been, its become a routine now and he seems very happy. And with the weather warming up he hasn't been kushing right away


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope he continues to improve 
You need to get a pic of him in his blanket


----------



## NH homesteader

I was kind of disappointed there was no picture!

Hope he continues to improve!


----------



## Bruce

Poor boy!!! I think most alpacas have plenty of fiber to stay warm in almost any weather. Hopefully Buster will keep gaining weight and be able to maintain his temperature.


----------



## CntryBoy777

He sure is Lucky having such a Thoughtful and Caring person attending to him.  Sure hope he continues to improve for ya!


----------



## Baymule

I bet Buster looked cute wrapped in his Hello Kitty blanket! we really need a pic here......


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, how is Buster getting along?....any better? Sure hope you are doing okay.


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, how is Buster getting along?....any better? Sure hope you are doing okay.


He is doing alright, thank you for assking.
However life has been a little rough lately. My grandmother is very ill so while my dad is away taking care of her me and my brother are taking care of the animals full time. And then me being me I've been slacking in school. I just hope I can get going in the right direction again


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know sometimes ya feel overwhelmed, and your "Heart" is drawn in other directions, but your "Head" has to over rule that sometimes, so ya can concentrate on your "Studies". It isn't made any easier with your thoughts being on your grandmother, understandably so too. I am sure she would tell you that your "Studies" were more important right now, and just like a "Bad-Tasting" medicine ya gotta take it cause it is Good for ya, it is the end result ya are looking for. You can do it, ya just gotta make yourself do it. You will be very glad ya did in a few more yrs.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear your grandmom is in a bad way... It's a terrible thing to get old. Hope your dad is able to help her out. You're a pretty well grounded gal. I know you'll get yourself back on track here pretty quick. You know what the right thing to do is and you'll do it. Just your nature. It's just getting started, then it'll be all downhill from there. I'm sure you and your brother can handle the farm chores ok for a spell. Hang in there!


----------



## Bruce

The right direction is ------------>


----------



## Baymule

It is tough when the "old generation" is ailing. Having lost my Mother a year and a half ago, I am now the "old generation"   Keep your nose in the books, make good grades, it is important for college. What college course of study do you want to pursue?


----------



## luvmypets

Thank you for all the comments, I am missing my dad terribly right now, haven't seen him in two weeks almost. He is hopefully coming down on saturday for a bit. One thing he keeps joking with me about is how our dog shadow is becoming fat from lack of exercise, and because no doubt he is getting spoiled beyond belief 


I was down again this weekend because I lost my treasured necklace given to me by my grandmother. She got it for my baptism and gave it to me when I got confirmed at my church. It was a gold cross with (I believe) a little diamond in the center. I wore it everyday for the past few months. I have a hope a may find it in the barn or my house, but its unlikely.


@Baymule I want to major in animal sciences and then go to school for Veterinary Medicine. I really want to be a livestock vet(possibly traveling?) as certain areas lack knowledgable vets with experience with certain animals. Most"livestock" vets know cows and horses and often give improper treatments. We are fortunate enough to have a wonderful vet. So far the HS courses I have taken include Introduction to Agriculture, and I am currently enrolled in an Honors Animal Science course. Next year I hope to take the Veterinary Science course which was added last year. Again for all these things I need good grades, which I am working my butt off on.


----------



## Bruce

I'm really sorry that you lost your necklace  I sure hope you find it, such a thing is emotionally precious no matter what its $ value.


----------



## Baymule

@luvmypets you would be a God send to people who have sheep, goats, alpacas, pigs and other livestock. Vets these days want to take care of froo-froo dogs and charge big money for it. What the rural areas need is vets that can take care of the farm from cows down to the chickens. Our vet did all he could for the lambs that I lost, then a few days later he diagnosed my ewe and put her down as gently as he could. He admitted not knowing much about sheep, but he is willing to learn and I appreciate him for that.

A neighbor called a couple of weeks ago to ask if I would come look at his chicken. He tried to take her to the vet, but was refused treatment because the vet didn't treat chickens. I politely refrained from pointing out to him that it would be silly to spend $100 on a $20 chicken  We went to see his chicken. A band on her leg had grown into her leg. He had already taken it off, but was worried over the wound on the leg. I cautioned him not to use any ointment with "caine" in it as lidocaine is poison to chickens. We rubbed in some antibiotic ointment and I told him the chicken would be ok. But the vet wouldn't even look at her.

We NEED veterinarians just like YOU!


----------



## TAH

@luvmypets you are needed in Seward AK, I have searched all the vets in Seward and none of them do livestock.


----------



## babsbag

I took a chicken to the vet once. She was pretty sure that the chicken had Marek's and a few weeks later it was confirmed by a necropsy. But that was when I had 7 chickens and a few had died in the last week. Now I have about 40 chickens and no way we are going to a vet. Priorities change


----------



## Bruce

I THINK our vet said he would look at a chicken in an emergency. I don't think he is trained in poultry. When I found Echo with her 'growth', DD1 wanted to take her to the vet. I said no. 
- First, I don't think he would be able to do anything and it would cost a lot to find that out. 
- Second, though she is my favorite chicken, she cost $3.25 four years earlier and had laid only no shell eggs last spring prior to this 'growth' being found. On any real farm she would have been culled months earlier.  Sorry. 

Nutri Drench and Duramycin from TSC was as far as I was willing to go.


----------



## Baymule

Yes, you have to balance the cost of treatment against the value of the animal. But if you have a LOT of low value animals and disease strikes, the dollar amount adds up quickly. We NEED vets that can care for ALL of our animals as needed. I wouldn't seek treatment for a single chicken, but if disease struck and I had thousands of chickens, I would want to know what to do or what to do to prevent the same disease on the next batch of chickens.

It doesn't make economic sense to spend thousands on a $100 animal. I once had a gelding with a large abscess on his jaw. The vet wanted me to take him to Texas A&M and spend $2000 on treatment. I refused because he was a $400 horse. I found another vet. He prescribed antibiotics, which I gave him until the abscess went away. Then I sold him for $400. "Pet" vets can get a little stupid over treatment.

@luvmypets the farm animal world NEEDS YOU!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

I love my vet because she'll tell me what can be done, but gives me prices up front and helps me evaluate whether it's worth the expense. As for a chicken, totally agree. I won't bring a chicken to the vet until it's one after multiple other losses. I keep  some rare breeds of poultry so they're pricey to replace a large number of them.


----------



## luvmypets

Rosie is such a brat I let her out in the hallway to get some exercise as it has been so yucky and and the little stinker figured out how to get into the grain bin   Its like a mini trashcan you use to store bird seed. She has rarely if not ever seen me open the darn thing but within a minute of finding it she lifted the lid up with her nose and let her kids have a buffet. Guess now we have to be even extra careful. She has figured out gates and feed bins, what's next?!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like "Toy" time to me. Ya just need to find something that gets her attention and she can play with, or mess with. It could be a ball or a handless cheap bucket, if you have a soda bottle just put some pellets in it and let them rattle it. I caught up on your thread and am behind ya 100% on being a Vet...and if ya come down this way I promise ya, I'd gladly Welcome you as my Vet.


----------



## luvmypets

Forgot to post this

Buster is my buddy


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Too cute!


----------



## CntryBoy777

See @Bruce may be one day ya can pose with one of your Boys...
He sure does look cozy with ya holding him, and the blanket makes it all the better...


----------



## Bruce

Right @CntryBoy777, soon as I have a taxidermist stuff them! 

Oops, sorry, glass 1/8 full.

Right you are! Only I'm not as young as @luvmypets nor as photogenic.


----------



## NH homesteader

Photoshop Bruce, that's your best bet.


----------



## Baymule

Great picture!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Photoshop Bruce, that's your best bet.




You are right. If I ever get to the point where I can hold one of the boys like that, I'll come back and find the picture of @luvmypets and have my sister "shop" them. She used to do it professionally. When DD2 graduated from HS I took two back to back pictures of her with my Dad and sister. Never know if one will be bad so you take two. Well a different person looked bad in each picture but they hadn't moved so she "merged" them. I had to ask her for the "clue" that it was shopped. Turns out the only obvious (and ONLY if you knew where to look) was in a small section of the brick wall behind them.


----------



## luvmypets

You guys are hilarious, @Bruce your alpacas will trust you eventually. They are naturally timid as it is, but also very curious. As you saw in the video of our new boys, pigs are very interesting to them! Speaking of pigs, Kevin's entire disposition has changed. He doesnt try to bite or snap. Oh and the boys are bulking up fast, I dreaming of mangalista sausage in the future 

Yesterday was a stressful day but I can rely on my Ras to cheer me up. I took him to our other field(non-fenced) and we were jumping on the leftover 3x3x5 haybales. Honestly I stood up on the bale which is about 2-3feet off the ground and he followed me up without any sort of coaxing or treats! Then we would jump from bale to bale. I bet my neighbors thought "Thats a weird dog". Then he got really spunky and at one point he flew off and scared me pretty good. He got a bit sassy, but he had me laughing the whole time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like ya had Fun in the Sunshine...
Sure glad that mean boy has stopped his ornery ways...
Hope school is going Good for ya!...
...and how is your Grandmother doing? I sure hope she has a full recovery.


----------



## luvmypets

School is alright, as for my grandmother.. She is still alive but unfortunatly this is not something she can recover from. I just pray she isn't in pain for much longer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is hard to hear, but I understand...my mother passed a little over 4yrs ago from lung cancer. Then, I pray for her Peace and Rest...


----------



## Bruce

for you @luvmypets. 

Perhaps you would like to come explain to my boys that they can trust me


----------



## luvmypets

Finally got pictures uploaded! These are from yesterday 


Here is one of our many Roosters Dumpling, he was one of the chicks I got from the event in my FFA Chapter. Me and my brother make fun of him cause he leaves out the doodle-doo in his crow.







Jumanji is so stunning





Sequoia




This piggy has my heart and she knows it! Trish you know you aren't supposed to jump on the fence 




Probably my favorite picture from yesterday! S'more




Here is Mr. Buster, you can see how thin he is, but he is starting to look a tad better. All I know is look at that fleece  




This little chunk 




A mixture of the all of them, they get along so well it's crazy 




Seperate post for the pigs coming soon because


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I think their "Caretaker" sure has something to do with them all getting along, because ya are so Attentive with each of them....and they aren't fearful or stressed because of the "Presence" ya have around ya....they Know ya care about them and Love them too...
There is just something that catches my eye each time I see S'more


----------



## luvmypets

And now for the pigs, the boys are getting huge and looking a little very delicious, Trish is taking her time growing so I want her to get a bit bigger before I breed her. Please excuse their pen, it had been raining on and off for a week.

I believe this is Kev, it's getting harder to tell them apart as you can see tub is face deep in the feeder.


 


This picture kills me, Kev had a scratch. I love showing pictures of them to my Ag teacher, he always laughs at how hairy they are. 


 

And of course Trish,


----------



## luvmypets

@CntryBoy777 S'more is really sweet once you have him secured, he lets you give pets and doesn't even flinch.


----------



## Baymule

I love the updates on the animals. I love it that Raz plays hop-scotch with you on the hay bales. He is sweet and outstanding because he has been raised by you. You have that "it" with animals. Some people have "it" but more don't and never will.


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Finally got pictures uploaded! These are from yesterday
> 
> 
> Here is one of our many Roosters Dumpling, he was one of the chicks I got from the event in my FFA Chapter. Me and my brother make fun of him cause he leaves out the doodle-doo in his crow.
> View attachment 27080


So does Echo. She (yes she) only get out Eerr errrRR! Don't know where she learned that unless it was listening to the neighbors' roosters. They live about 400 yards away.


----------



## luvmypets

My dad just surprised my brother and I, I was on the phone with him when I heard his voice towards the front door.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

abt your Grandma. Will be praying.
that your dad is home


----------



## luvmypets

My dad went back to his mom's house overnight, but it was an awesome surprise! 

Have a few more pictures from late December

Here is my mom's dog Maggie, we don't really know what she is. All we know is she can scale fences, she is about the size of a beagle but has longer legs.


 


These two are always playing with eachother 


 



 

And finally Shadow


----------



## luvmypets

I visited my grandmother on saturday and we made a family favorite, rolled fish. I can't give away the recipe  but basically its tilapia(supposed to be flounder shhh)  filets with cheese in the middle. Then you roll the filets up and put them in tomato sauce and top it off with lots of cheese. It is served along with rice and peas, and it is just   (There is more but its a family secret  ) 
It was nice to see my dad again and boy is he is getting stir crazy! My grandmother was in better spirits, and my dad along with my friend teased her and kept her laughing. 

All the animals are good, but I am getting restless for lambs. I suppose all the baby threads and pictures have me wanting to snuggle my own. Rosie is like a potato and her belly pokes out so much. Hoping for twins but Im happy with any baby I get. We haven't had a girl born since our first lambing with lily(there was one other one with mammy but she passed during labor). Clover is clover and super fluffy, she just keeps me guessing. In other knews Im starting training with Geno for the event at my school. He knows basic halter training but I want him to be better socialized so the kids dont scare him. I am still deciding who else I should bring, any suggestions?  

We also have one of my favorite hens Soci who has gone broody and has three eggs! Im hoping for some babies idc what kind at this point 

Thats it for now


----------



## Bruce

You don't really think we know your animals well enough to suggest which other ones to take to school do you?? Maybe an alpaca? People on here say mine are cute even though they are a tangled mess of fiber, burrs, ice, snow and dirt! Yours are a lot nicer looking.

Good luck with the broody!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well let's see......Trish....and.....S'MORE!!


----------



## Latestarter

Heck, why not take them all? Just let them loose on the playground and let the kids chase them around. Everyone will get plenty of exercise!


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well let's see......*Trish*....and.....S'MORE!!


They will think she is one weird looking Alpaca  



Latestarter said:


> Heck, why not take them all? Just let them loose on the playground and let the kids chase them around. Everyone will get plenty of exercise!


Haha, I think I will bring two and they are in pens all day so no exercise for them. I brought Onyx and Al last year but those two have an attitude, especially Al. He kicked at at kid at one point, but that is why we have pens.. Onyx spit at some juniors who were cutting class, and a little boy so idk lol


Geno did great with training! I started with basic petting then I brought out this brush and gently groomed him. He did very well and so I moved onto a bit more complicated training...Hoof Trimming 

Do you guys remember what happened last time? 
In all seriousness once he accepted me holding his foot he did fairly well. Yes he struggled at points, but it was one of those things where you have to ride it out. His back toes were.the.worst. At first he did alright, but he got frustrated and started letting out some nasty kicks. I finally figured out where to grab his back leg so he doesn't kick(only took a half hour). His hooves were a bit overgrown, makes me wonder how the others are .  Anyways he had one toe that was pretty bad but I got it nice and cleaned up! I only made one mistake and a teeny bit of blood came out, but I flushed it with iodine and it dried up really quick. Its such an interesting thing, tedious, but interesting.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh yes... I remember... you tried to cut the poor girl's hoof off if I recollect...  Something at the time about how you shouldn't be trusted with hoof shears again... 
Just kidding!   Glad things went somewhat better this time 'round.   Ya think maybe once they figure out how much better their feet feel after you've trimmed them, they might learn to like it?


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Oh yes... I remember... you tried to cut the poor girl's hoof off if I recollect...  Something at the time about how you shouldn't be trusted with hoof shears again...
> Just kidding!   Glad things went somewhat better this time 'round.   Ya think maybe once they figure out how much better their feet feel after you've trimmed them, they might learn to like it?


I decided Rosie looked better with three hooves yup totally


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure wish it worked like That for the goats I have, All have problems with letting ya go at it for very long a period of time. But, we are going to start changing the routine with me doing the Holding and Joyce trimming. The Boys are pretty strong for her, and until we get Better arrangements I'll distract them for her, and see if it goes better....may just need a woman's Touch.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Catching up here…

Sorry to hear about your grandmother. 
I know it's hard, but I think it's awesome your dad is trying to be with her. 

Loved to story of you & Ras on the hay! So cute. 

Loved seeing all the pics and you've come a long way with your animals! You are doing a great job  Don't sweat the past hoof issue with Rosie. It happens to most people at one point or another. I've made goats bleed before too, and taken large chunks out of my own hand. It's a learning curve 


I did laugh at Onyx spitting


----------



## luvmypets

Forgot I took this pic of Geno last night.. but don't ya just wanna snuggle his little face  (ignore empty bag of chicken food) 



 ​


----------



## Bruce

I hope HE ignored that bag of chicken food!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I hope HE ignored that bag of chicken food!


It was already empty


----------



## luvmypets

Today we have to do our farm errands, new straw, grain, corn etc. Its good my brother can drive, or else we would be in a pickle cause my mom doesn't get out of work until 5 pm. 

In other news I talked to my ag advisor about Buster's ongoing weight issue and I have decided I wanna run some tests on him. My big fear is M-worm at this point but he is given regular wormer and I watch him like a hawk. When we first arrive at our barn we let the out to graze, and he jumps right up and stays up most of the day. When he gets in he eats his dinner and the lays down and is stubborn to get up. As seen in previous pictures he has a stunning coat that is glossy and shines. I am thinking of calling the vet and asking for a blood test as well as a fecal. He eats so much he should be putting on more weight so im not sure at this point.


----------



## luvmypets

All of the boys(except new ones) got a taste of hoof trimming today. I started with Bear who has some serious trust issues. I put him in a halter and tied the lead to a solid post. You guys know he is HUGE so I had to be very careful. At one point when I attempted to pick up his front hoof, he reared up like a horse and attempted to bolt. It was a hassle, but I got his front hooves done after about a half hour. He had huge feet compared to everyone else, he also had a pretty large cut through the soft pad of his front left foot. It definitely wasn't fresh and it didn't smell so I flushed it with iodine and I will be keeping an eye on it. After Bear I did Buster who did alright but his weight REALLY scares me. He is just so thin it breaks my heart because he is such a personality, buster was in the stall while I was working with bear and I hadn't secured the door and the little bub just pushed his way out and mosied around the aisle. I know he eats I just don't know why he has not been gaining weight. He will be getting extra food from now on. For trimming I did his front hooves and a couple snips on his back hoof, but I didn't want him to wear himself out. I tried to do Al's hooves but he almost killed himself trying to get away from me attempting to grab his leg so that was a no go. Onyx had some pretty bad back hooves and after fighting him he finally gave in. All of the boys had some serious back hoof problems(not physical, but they panicked) and I only actually only got Onyx completely done. The problem is I have no one there to help me so when I grab there back leg they lunge forward and spin around so it can take a while for them to finally be calm enough. 

In other news... The girls are getting bags! I can see Rosie's bag starting to grow and Clover's you can't see but tonight her teats were swollen(as in growing)


----------



## NH homesteader

Hey just wanted to say kudos to you for doing all this alpaca wrangling by yourself. It's impressive. Also I hope my daughter ends up like you when she's older, spending her "free" time wrestling critters and not out trying to get into trouble!

Sorry I'm so bad with names, is Buster the oldest one?


----------



## Latestarter

Though you say you've seen buster eating, is there any chance that he's being "run off" the good food and not getting his fair share? Maybe just being "pushed off" where he's not getting what he needs? Maybe just pulling him aside and feeding him by himself for a while will help to see if it's an issue? Up his grain a bit gradually by himself and see if that makes a difference?


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Though you say you've seen buster eating, is there any chance that he's being "run off" the good food and not getting his fair share? Maybe just being "pushed off" where he's not getting what he needs? Maybe just pulling him aside and feeding him by himself for a while will help to see if it's an issue? Up his grain a bit gradually by himself and see if that makes a difference?


I mean he has been thin since we got him, but he is so pushy when it comes to food. However, Geno and Bear often go onto his food when they are done. I think I will be feeding him outside the stall until I see significant change. I have to check his fighting teeth to see if they are overgrown, I meant to today but I had already annoyed him enough. I was pretty happy tonight because after I fed him he didnt go right to lay down and he was standing and eating hay when I left so that's awesome to see!


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> Hey just wanted to say kudos to you for doing all this alpaca wrangling by yourself. It's impressive. Also I hope my daughter ends up like you when she's older, spending her "free" time wrestling critters and not out trying to get into trouble!
> 
> Sorry I'm so bad with names, is Buster the oldest one?


I have never been very good with people. I prefer the animals, always have probably always will lol. My back hurt pretty bad tho afterwards. Not gonna lie I probably looked really stupid stretching my leg out one way and bending it the other while wrangling a 250 lb animal that wants nothing to do with me


----------



## Bruce

You know more about alpacas than I do but I think @Latestarter might be onto something. Laddie keeps pushing Teddy around at "pellet time" even though Teddie is bigger, they have lived together for years (and until last summer with 5 girls) and their bins are about 6' apart. Laddie will eat some of his then go push his face into Teddy's bin (they are only like 4"x8"!!) then go back to his if Teddy tries to swap. Given all the alpacas you have I can sure see one that is "low" not getting its share of the food. 

I don't have a desire to get killed by a wild alpaca either! Can you maybe make a cheap squeeze chute to keep them more still? I'm sure I'll have to do that, no way I could even hope to get a halter on mine at this point.


----------



## luvmypets

Can you tell I spoil her?


----------



## Bruce

Um, yeah I can!


----------



## Baymule

We had a pot belly pig once that loved cookies and French fries. I'd get a doggie bag for the French fries when we ate out and take them home to her. Even with her long teeth and big tushes, she delicately took each French fry from my fingers and never touched my fingers.


----------



## luvmypets

Buster got started on a special formulated pellet. The sweet-feed is good for the others but just wasn't cutting it for him. He still isn't out of the woods, but since I started individually feeding him he has had some minor changes which are promising.


----------



## TAH

Hope he continues to improve


----------



## Baymule

Yay Buster! Hope he keeps improving!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can sure tell ya will be a Great Animal Doctor...you'll be a step Above a normal vet. Great instincts and awareness, will serve ya very well.


----------



## luvmypets

We are doing better today, my brother scared me last night because he said Buster was wobbly. But I don't notice anything off with him today, and I feel a very, very, veryy minor change in his lower back, I think he is gaining weight 

In other news we have a nice little storm coming in, we are expecting 6-10 inches of snow 
Hopefully I can sleep in tomorrow though 

Oh and Rosie's bag is getting bigger, I just can't wait for her little one to be here


----------



## TAH

1 maybe 2 lambs!


----------



## Bruce

Given the forecast, I'm pretty sure you'll be sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## TAH

I HATE storms, know matter what kind!!!!!

I am sure you will sleep tho.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love me a good storm 

Fingers crossed for Buster !


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't wish ya any bad storm, but I do hope it is enough to keep ya home. 
Super glad that Buster is making a turn around for ya....and, those little ones on the way, are gonna be really Happy when they find out that it is You that will be tending to them.


----------



## luvmypets

Well we ended up getting about 4in which was enough to get me out of school 

The herd was not overly fond of the snow, they all ran out of their stalls and then they stopped, looked at the snow and turned around  Big babies were whining to come back in! I kept them outside while I filled up feeders and then let them back in.


----------



## luvmypets

Send prayers for buster...


----------



## NH homesteader

hope buster is ok


----------



## samssimonsays

Hoping he's ok.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh no!....hoping for a Good outcome for ya.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope he pulls through for you. Seems like he's been "under the weather" for a while now.


----------



## norseofcourse

Good thoughts for Buster, and for you...


----------



## luvmypets

We arrived at the barn around 11 pm, and let all the animals out but I kept Buster in because of how wobbly he was. His legs were trembling and after about five steps he collapsed. We(my brother and I) quickly called up my dad who called the vet. Come 1:30 and a the vet arrives, she was someone we had never used before. Very nice and able to answer all of my questions. She went to look at his inner eyelid, it was white.. I immediatly blurted out "He's Anemic" and the vet replied "severely". He had a body score of 0 out of 9 I felt awful for not checking, I do all this research and I missed this one thing that could mean life and death.. The vet concluded he has barbor pole worms along with a red blood cell parasite. I felt so awful, I should have had the vet out when I first saw him acting off. We have so many things we will have to do with him. Vet showed me how to give him shots and all that. Keep those prayers coming, this won't be easy for him


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bless your Heart....don't be too hard on yourself there....you are already way past where I am standing, and there is so much to learn still. It will be times like this that will give ya the knowledge and confidence when ya get to Vet school. I still say he is in very capable hands, you already had an idea something was amiss and were guessing the cause. Now ya know for sure and can treat it so he can begin to recover. He knows ya care about him and are there to help him feel better....hang in there, because you are up to the task.


----------



## TAH

!
Praying!


----------



## samssimonsays

It can happen to anyone. Big hugs. We've all made mistakes the important thing is you know what is wrong and are treating him now. He is loved and has been since day one with you. Big hugs.


----------



## Bruce

The wind is at your back now that you have a diagnosis @luvmypets. Bet he starts looking a lot better by tomorrow.


----------



## luvmypets

My brother just checked on Buster and said that he was on his side when he got there. He is still alive, but really fighting


----------



## Bruce




----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## TAH

Your the best alpaca mama!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmypets

He made it through the night. Looking about the same as yesterday.


----------



## samssimonsays

I hope he starts to perk up for you soon. 

We are all cheering him on and rooting for him!


----------



## luvmypets

His body temp is way low, and he is he refusing to eat. We are all rooting for him, even our dog who can get snippy at times knows he needs all the warmth he can get.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## CntryBoy777

Well sometimes these kind of things take some time. Just like us when ya are so sick it is a challenge to lift your head off the pillow. Poor Buster!....sure Hope he pulls thru it all, but will take some time to recoop. Hang in there, and thanks for the updates....you are a real "Trooper".


----------



## Goat Whisperer

To you. I hope he can pull through this 

Will he drink some warm molasses water?


----------



## luvmypets

I have never seen an alpaca fight so hard. Normally once they refuse to pick up their heads they are gone within an hour. He has pulled himself out of a death like state twice while I was there. His mouth is also warm again as I got more blankets on him. He also had a massive poop, there were two about the size of soft balls and I got to clean it up  All we can do now is pray, he has so many people rooting for him


----------



## luvmypets

Its with a heavy heart I inform you he has passed. he fought hard, but in the end it was just too much. Geno is standing over him right now wondering what happened to his buddy.


----------



## NH homesteader

So sorry


----------



## mysunwolf

I'm so sorry!


----------



## luvmypets

Thanks guys, I am collecting fiber off of him. Its so beautiful there is no point in not taking some.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm so sorry 

I was going to say this earlier, but decided against it… but it is very hard/impossible to bring most animals back from the condition he was in. Please don't beat yourself up over this, you tried your hardest and gave it your best shot. 

You might want to have the other alpacas fecals checked, especially the new guys you brought in. The stress causes a "bloom", where the parasites take advantage of the stress and multiply like crazy. They can look fine and not seem stressed, but you can't see the "internal" stress they go through. Unfortunately, once they start showing symptoms, it can be hard to bring them back


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is a real bitter pill to swallow...
It will be tough on ya for some time, but it will make ya Better too. Unfortunately our "Experience" comes with a cost, and it is for his sake you'll internally "Promise" him ya will be Better. We can't do any better than that, but it can be turned into a "Positive". Keep your head Up and be extra determined to improve and Learn from it as ya move forward....


----------



## Bruce

and 

Horribly painful but we all that didn't know about such things before have learned something. Small solace.


----------



## TAH

So sorry luvmypets! 
-


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> I was going to say this earlier, but decided against it… but it is very hard/impossible to bring most animals back from the condition he was in. Please don't beat yourself up over this, you tried your hardest and gave it your best shot.
> 
> You might want to have the other alpacas fecals checked, especially the new guys you brought in. The stress causes a "bloom", where the parasites take advantage of the stress and multiply like crazy. They can look fine and not seem stressed, but you can't see the "internal" stress they go through. Unfortunately, once they start showing symptoms, it can be hard to bring them back


I knew something was off for a few weeks I suppose that is why I feel guilty. I knew he probably wouldn't/couldn't pull through, but we gave it out best shot. In a way its a relief, he is no longer in pain and I no longer have to worry. Poor Geno was following us when we carried him out, and humming the whole time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## NH homesteader

Poor Geno.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry kiddo... tough loss... but then aren't they all? Hope you get the others checked to make sure they aren't building an issue.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hugs. I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything in your power and he knew he was loved until the last breath. That is all we can do for any of our animals.


----------



## luvmypets

Such a long day and I did not sleep well. I got lucky though because we got a two hour delay with school. Too much was going on yesterday, but I wanted to share how big Rosie is getting. She is starting to bag up too! I know she's dirty, but we clean stalls and put fresh bedding down reguarly although it looks like she sleeps in dirt.


----------



## norseofcourse

I am so sorry Buster didn't make it


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so sorry about Buster!! :'(


----------



## Baymule

I am o sorry about Buster. Don't beat up on yourself too bad. You are a wonderful young person with a bright future ahead of you. We all learn from experiences and mistakes, it seems the learning never stops and sometimes we sure wish it would. Big hugs.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Camelids are notoriously hard to diagnose and treat. Once they are down, it's really hard to save them (I know from personal experience). I lost a llama once as a result of a foot abscess. All that was visibly "wrong" was that she was slow to get up and go to the feeder. When I checked her over, her foot was slightly swollen and warm. Being that it was the weekend, I gave her some antibiotics and soaked her foot. When the vet came out Monday, he said I did everything right and then he cut back the pad on her foot to let the infection drain and gave her more antibiotics. She died the next morning. Ironically it wasn't the infection that killed her but a rare anaphylactic reaction to the high-powered antibiotics the vet gave her. 

My point is, sometimes the best you can do isn't enough to help these guys. Sorry you lost Buster!


----------



## luvmypets

Yes they are @purplequeenvt its natural for them to hide their illness because they don't want to get picked on by the herd. Then like you said once they go down they are too far gone.


----------



## luvmypets

We will be doing weekly body scoring as well as eyelid checks on all of our animals. My animal sciences teacher says I can use the microscopes to do fecals, so I think that will be pretty cool. He knows how much I care for them so he really wants to help.


----------



## luvmypets

Oh my goodness lambs are getting so close! Rosie already has half of her bag, remember last year when we took her to get her ultrasound? Her bag is THAT big right now! Now she is in MUCH better condition than last year so I think she will have a fairly bigger bag but oh my goodness I am ready to see her babes! I have showed my Ag teacher pictures of her and he says she can't have any less than two.


----------



## Baymule

Waiting. On. Lambs.


----------



## luvmypets

We are getting close! Please excuse how dirty her underbelly is, seriously we clean stalls all the time. Could be from the mud outside..idk.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## mysunwolf

I have a FF whose udder looks to be about the same size! It'll be fun to see if they lamb around the same time  I'll have to get a photo.


----------



## luvmypets

mysunwolf said:


> I have a FF whose udder looks to be about the same size! It'll be fun to see if they lamb around the same time  I'll have to get a photo.


When is your girl due?! Feel free to post pictures! 
I think Rosie's little ones will be here in the next week or so. She tends to bag up really fast! Im probably going to set up her lambing pen today.


----------



## luvmypets

The lambing pen is up! And now we wait . She is very happy for the all "ewe" can eat buffet.. sorry couldn't resist that one. No change in her bag, but as always I will keep you guys updated as things change. Terrible photo, my phone died while I was getting a better angle. She has her hay bucket along with her mineral/grain feeder.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, well the "Countdown" begins  since it is an all "Ewe" can eat buffet...and the ewe code factored in....


----------



## luvmypets

Very true, I have a feeling she might go on friday as my dad is coming down and taking me and my brother to the circus and we won't be back until saturday night. I will ask my friend to check on her for me. Im getting impatient, all my feed on BYH and other social media is filled with babies, I want some of my own!


----------



## mysunwolf

I have no idea when my girl is due... their dates were last week, and there have been no lambs! I think they all missed the first heat cycle, so that would make most of mine due next week sometime. I bet Rosie's still got a week yet too


----------



## luvmypets

mysunwolf said:


> I have no idea when my girl is due... their dates were last week, and there have been no lambs! I think they all missed the first heat cycle, so that would make most of mine due next week sometime. I bet Rosie's still got a week yet too


I think so too, her bag still has that last bit to fill in.


----------



## luvmypets

We are so close, I have monday off so I hope she goes before I go back to school



 

Ras isn't ready quite yet


----------



## luvmypets

Ras was on my last nerve tonight, he figured out how to jump in and out of Rosie's lambing pen and steal her food. I put up an old blanket and he still figured it out. I decided to move him with Onyx and Al for the time being. We are starting some prelabour signs such as looking at her belly, and what looked to be mini contractions(Braxxton hicks I believe?). She would be eating her alfalfa and then she would look up, pin her ears and have a very annoyed look on her face.


----------



## luvmypets

My poor girl, she looks to have dropped!

I think she may have been having a contraction here




Begging for this whole pregnancy to be over with




And stretching..


 

We are going down to see my gma so we will be out of town all day.


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> My poor girl, she looks to have dropped!
> 
> I think she may have been having a contraction here
> View attachment 27999
> 
> Begging for this whole pregnancy to be over with
> View attachment 28000
> 
> And stretching..
> View attachment 28001
> 
> We are going down to see my gma so we will be out of town all day.


I hope she holds out and waits until you get home!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I hope she holds out and waits until you get home!


Me too, but if its happy and healthy I don't mind if I'm not around when she has it. She did this thing that I only saw her do the day Ras was born, a few hours before so.. I'm hoping, the joy of new life is so wonderful!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck


----------



## luvmypets

Nothing yet, she is loving her privacy tho


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well at least she waited for ya to be there...


----------



## luvmypets

I love their confused faces wondering why they are outside so early


----------



## Mike CHS

I would say those are future submissions for Picture of the Week.


----------



## luvmypets

Just took a nap with Rose lol. Now we are up,  she is very restless, panting like crazy, pawing, stretching, licking her lips. I know we are close but I don''t think she will go today.. Maybe tho, she will randomly lift her tail.


----------



## luvmypets

Been a long day, my girl is still panting like crazy. From what I've read this is the 12-24 hour period where her cervix dilates. But last year she lambed 4 days after this happened so idk  I just hope everything goes smoothly, my anxiety is starting to get to me  

I did let her out for a bit, but she much rathers being inside, where she is pampered by her worried mama. Its strange, although she doesn't want me to touch her, I can tell she enjoys the company. 





Her bag looks small up close but from a distance


----------



## luvmypets

I thought her bag shrunk overnight, but instead of dropping more it is filling out horizantally. I dont think I should compare notes from last year as her condition wasnt good, and she wasnt producing to her potential. I let her out to stretch her legs. Although I think my excitement got over my common sense lol! Her little one will be here soon, but on its schedule not mine


----------



## Latestarter

All I could think when I saw this picture:


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## luvmypets

I love that!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> All I could think when I saw this picture:
> 
> View attachment 28107


----------



## TAH




----------



## CntryBoy777

Leave it to LS...


----------



## luvmypets

Just a quick trip to Tractor supply...


----------



## luvmypets

She is up and down, she tried to sleep but she was quickly up and moving around the pen. She has been going to lay down but quickly jumps back up and she is rubbing along the lambing pen. Bag is getting fuller and she is really panting. Her baby was kicking like crazy earlier! I keep telling myself soon but I know she will keep me on edge until that baby is born


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Mike CHS

There are a bunch of folks waiting with you.


----------



## Baymule

Lamb watch.


----------



## luvmypets

I won't be able to see her until after school so like 3 p.m. Im gonna be so anxious


----------



## norseofcourse

Take some nice, slow, deep breaths...  for all you know she could still be a couple of weeks out...  you will make it...

Saving your pennies for a marking harness I hope?


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> Take some nice, slow, deep breaths...  for all you know she could still be a couple of weeks out...  you will make it...
> 
> Saving your pennies for a marking harness I hope?


I know, its just my anxiety getting the best of me. And its annoying cause We were supposed to get a marking harness last year but it got put on back order and never ended up with us. Im still torn on what to do with Ras, with my dad being out of town funds for the vet aren't really there. Is it still possible to castrate him? I know he is almost a year..but how risky would it be


----------



## norseofcourse

luvmypets said:


> I know, its just my anxiety getting the best of me. And its annoying cause We were supposed to get a marking harness last year but it got put on back order and never ended up with us. Im still torn on what to do with Ras, with my dad being out of town funds for the vet aren't really there. Is it still possible to castrate him? I know he is almost a year..but how risky would it be


You can still castrate him, I've read that people will still band as long as the testes fit through the bander, but someone else will have to give you more details, I use the 'burdizzo' (crushing) method - with my lambs I've found 7 to 8 weeks is a good time.  They make larger sizes of the tool I use, but it's pricey.  You should call and ask your vet how much surgical wethering is, and if you can take him in it should be less expensive.

Are you going to continue breeding, or stay at the current number (plus possible lambs) for fiber animals?


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> You can still castrate him, I've read that people will still band as long as the testes fit through the bander, but someone else will have to give you more details, I use the 'burdizzo' (crushing) method - with my lambs I've found 7 to 8 weeks is a good time.  They make larger sizes of the tool I use, but it's pricey.  You should call and ask your vet how much surgical wethering is, and if you can take him in it should be less expensive.
> 
> Are you going to continue breeding, or stay at the current number (plus possible lambs) for fiber animals?


Thank you, I will probably breed next year. I remember the vet said she could do burdizzo but the surgical was easier. It would be about $250 for that.


----------



## luvmypets

Updated pictures! 

Her vulva is puffy and red, I cleaned the dirty wool after I took the photo. 

 

Her bag is getting there


----------



## CntryBoy777

Reminds me of when I was a child and watching a cake bake thru the glass on the oven...it seemed Done to me...it even looked Done to me...and I could even Taste it....but, Mom made me Wait until it was Done....


----------



## luvmypets

Did some trimming lessons with S'more, Bolero, and Sequoia. My brother helped with Bolero who has made it that if you try to hold his hoof he plops on the ground. He also helped with Seqouia but in the middle of him steadying an alpaca his gf called so that was annoying  I looked at eyelids on the three of them and they all looked good. Strangely enough Jumanji had the brightest eyelids even though I was worried as he is a bit skinny. Im wondering if it is just his age, he is 13 after all. 

Anyways thought I would share this interesting feature of Seqouia's hoof, his front righ hoof grows really strange. All his other hooves were fine and grew normal as can be. His owners told us he had some different hooves but this is not what I expected


----------



## Baymule

His hooves look like fish hooks.

Still. On. Lamb. Watch.

doesn't she know we are all waiting???


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Strange!


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> His hooves look like fish hooks.
> 
> Still. On. Lamb. Watch.
> 
> doesn't she know we are all waiting???


Oh yes, she is aware! She is enjoying her pampering, she always wins me over with her little face begging for alfalfa. "Please mum Im dying of hunger, even tho you fed me a halfhour ago"


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## luvmypets

Im seeing a lovely change in her bag  

About a week difference 
 Feb 14 

 

Today Feb 22 
 

Im trying so so hard to be so patient but Im just too excited! Im starting to think maybe this weekend..But who knows lol! Im in a mindset that she will have them when she has them and I have no control over when that happens. Seeing all these babies being born perfect does help with anxiety. The weekend would be perfect, I can stay with her for the day.


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Thank you, I will probably breed next year. I remember the vet said she could do burdizzo but the surgical was easier. It would be about $250 for that.


Surgical is EASIER?? I must be missing something. WAY back when I was a pre-vet major (before switching to Business data processing) I took a class in sheep production. In the lab we castrated 3 ways: banding, crushing, slit and pull. I can't imagine surgery is easier than any of those methods. A lot easier on the animal perhaps but not easier. I suppose the slit and pull could be relatively equivalent to surgery but WAY CHEAPER!



luvmypets said:


> Did some trimming lessons with S'more, Bolero, and Sequoia. My brother helped with Bolero who has made it that if you try to hold his hoof he plops on the ground. He also helped with Seqouia but in the middle of him steadying an alpaca his gf called so that was annoying  I looked at eyelids on the three of them and they all looked good. Strangely enough Jumanji had the brightest eyelids even though I was worried as he is a bit skinny. Im wondering if it is just his age, he is 13 after all.
> 
> Anyways thought I would share this interesting feature of Seqouia's hoof, his front righ hoof grows really strange. All his other hooves were fine and grew normal as can be. His owners told us he had some different hooves but this is not what I expected
> View attachment 28171


That is pretty weird. Do they curve in AND down or only in? And would it be possible over time to straighten them out? I think with dogs when you cut their nails close to the quick, it backs up some. If they are really long you can slowly work them back to the proper length over time without cutting the quick.


----------



## luvmypets

@Bruce  Idk maybe our vet isnt comfortable with Burdizzo method, it was also mid summer so maybe she was worried about pests. 

I may ask my dad to call some other vets and figure out the best option for ras.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

By surgical, I would think your vet means the "slit and pull" @Bruce mentioned.


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty easy and not worth $250. At least not the way we did it at the sheep compound. No suturing, just a blast of some antibiotic (IIRC) powder up inside once the deed was done. We were given the option of using pliers or the "traditional way": teeth. I don't think anyone chose the traditional method. Presumably this is the fastest, most effective and least painful method.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Very easy on young animals, not as much on adults- but still not "hard". Still seems pricey, our vet only charged $60 to castrate a 7-8 month old goat.

I cut goat kids myself, but I wouldn't dare trying an a mature animal unless they are heavily drugged.


----------



## Bruce

True, we were doing fairly young animals.

@luvmypets I drove down to Northampton today, where is all the snow that got you out of school last week?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> True, we were doing fairly young animals.
> 
> @luvmypets I drove down to Northampton today, where is all the snow that got you out of school last week?


It melted pretty quick


----------



## luvmypets

My dad is in town for the weekend so hopefully she will go then, she has really bagged up and her teats feel full. Come on Rosie you are driving me nuts. Im seeing foals, calves, lambs, kids, crias, and chicks in all of my feed... Im so ready for her to drop those lambs. I need to snuggle a baby baa


----------



## Bruce

Saturday is the day!


----------



## luvmypets

No lambs saturday, no lambs today. Back end is red and ANGRY, udder is huge, teats have milk. My dad is leaving tommorow, but we had a good weekend. Weather was insane for being winter. 70 degrees friday and sat, sat evening we got a NASTY storm and temp is back down to 40 degrees. We got the pig pen expanded and added a gate to it. The pen is roughly 300x30 ft. And today for the first time since fall, I got to go in with the pigs. I was really scared and I had a stick with me just in case, and thankfully there was no need to use it. The boys respected my space and Trish was getting pets left and right. We all love her, she is so sweet. It was a good weekend, things felt normal for the first time in a while. My dad goes back to his mom tomorrow so it will go back to how it was. But it was so awesome to have my dad back even if it was only for a few days.


----------



## Bruce

Hang in there @luvmypets !!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Hang in there @luvmypets !!


Im trying..kinda hard when everywhere I look I see babies


----------



## Bruce

Look up toward Ontario, Canada. No baby there yet either. You and @newton the goat can commiserate.


----------



## newton the goat

I'm in the same boat girlie, you can do it!


----------



## luvmypets

Here are some pics from today, everyone seems amazed she hasnt had them yet


----------



## Bruce

Maybe she wants some privacy and would appreciate it if you would remove the cot, sleeping bag and microwave from her stall.


----------



## Baymule

Every time I see a new post, I think you have a lamb. You might have to get a teddy bear and pretend it's a lamb......... LOL


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Maybe she wants some privacy and would appreciate it if you would remove the cot, sleeping bag and microwave from her stall.


Im honestly not with her that much, Im at school until 3 and I wont stay later than 8 so  lol


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Every time I see a new post, I think you have a lamb. You might have to get a teddy bear and pretend it's a lamb......... LOL


Given how many of them look like stuffed animals, maybe we should get one of those for @luvmypets and @newton the goat. They are so desperate, they may not notice 

OK, that won't work, they are clearly both quite intelligent. Would have to work harder than that to pull the wool over their eyes.


----------



## mysunwolf

Bruce said:


> Given how many of them look like stuffed animals, maybe we should get one of those for @luvmypets and @newton the goat. They are so desperate, they may not notice
> 
> OK, that won't work, they are clearly both quite intelligent. Would have to work harder than that to pull the wool over their eyes.


----------



## Mike CHS

mysunwolf said:


>



And another


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was away for 2days and expected to come back and see some lamb pics....I know you are beyond Anxious, but it'll come at just the Right time....Hang in There!....


----------



## luvmypets

Im trying to be patient I really am lol


----------



## luvmypets

No lambs just a fat happy ewe


----------



## Bruce

Hey the food and attention are GOOD! Why lose that any more quickly than necessary?


----------



## luvmypets

And we are still waiting, I keep hoping to come home from school and see a lovely little babe..no such luck. I keep telling myself it can't be much longer but this babe is proving me wrong


----------



## Latestarter

Methinks you've still got a few more days to go yet... But soon!


----------



## luvmypets

I hope, I had a dream she had twin ram lambs. Though I honestly can't see how she could hide twins in her belly. Im hoping for a little girl, but I will be happy with whatever she gives us. 
This was last night, almost looks like the baby disappeared. I know its there, kicks the crap out of its poor momma.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I know she is as anxious as you are to find relief, but the little one/ones just aren't ready to see their Big new world yet....


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I know she is as anxious as you are to find relief, but the little one/ones just aren't ready to see their Big new world yet....


I know, its so hard to be patient. Our first two lambing seasons were not good. That's why I always get overly nervous for babies. But she's a good momma, lambed perfectly twice, she should be fine.


----------



## luvmypets

Heres pictures from tonight, she is very happy and fat. The lamb kicked to let me know it was still there. I tried to clean her udder, but she does not like any touching on her bag. 


 

 Yes she was peeing


----------



## Bruce

I think she is waiting for a shampoo and brush out, wants to look nice for the lamb!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I think she is waiting for a shampoo and brush out, wants to look nice for the lamb!


I know shes dirty,  I will get her sheared as soon as it gets warmer, right now its too chilly.


----------



## luvmypets

First time in a week and a half that I have seen any sort of indication she may go. Yes she's bagged up and her vulva is swollen, but there were really no behavioral signs of lambing. Tonight she's pacing her pen, agitated at everything, pinning her ears, wouldn't lay down while I was there, looking back at her belly, and I swear I saw at least one contraction. Im going to check back on her in a few hours..im hoping this is it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying all goes smoothly!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Bruce

Sounds like progress!!!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Goat Whisperer

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Praying all goes smoothly!


x2!


----------



## luvmypets

Nothing this morn. But Jumanji cleared a 3 foot fence into the pig pen. Shadow got a bit rambunctious and spooked him. I just spent an hour trying to get him out. 

He has this smug look 



 

When I finally got him...brat 


 

And I was taking random pics of ras when this happened


----------



## luvmypets

Rosie is VERY agitated. Loss of appetite, lots of hoof stomping. She is dragging this out I swear


----------



## norseofcourse

Glad Jumanji was not hurt!

Rose will have her lamb(s) when.... she is ready


----------



## CntryBoy777

May be Jumanji wanted to be a pig for the day and see the world from a different perspective. Could've thought that he would help ya out and give ya something to think about besides Rosie for a change. The 2nd pic certainly shows the smile of accomplishment, so he attained his goal....


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> Glad Jumanji was not hurt!
> 
> Rose will have her lamb(s) when.... she is ready


Im glad he was ok aswell. That old boy sure could fly, I saw it out of the corner of my eye but my mom saw the whole thing. Our dog got rambunctious in the cold morning air and spooked Ju right over the fence. I heard the clink of his hoofs grazing the top of the fence turned my head and saw an alpaca galloping across the pig pen. Animals love to keep us on our toes. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> May be Jumanji wanted to be a pig for the day and see the world from a different perspective. Could've thought that he would help ya out and give ya something to think about besides Rosie for a change. The 2nd pic certainly shows the smile of accomplishment, so he attained his goal....


He wouldn't let me catch him and I had to use a makeshift barrier to seperate the pigs which they figured out everytime so I had to change it 3 times. I was looking over my head constantly, and when they did get in I hopped over the fence. Yknow sometimes I dislike being as tall as I am, but it helps in situations like this lol. But anyways when I did grab him. Which btw, catching alpacas is annoying, you have to like wrap your arm around their necks but you gotta go fast or else they get away and I was not in the mood for that. And some of them have a lot of flexibility with their necks so they are turning every which way while you are trying to put a halter on. Thankfully I got his on and led him out. When I released him he galloped over to S'more who was on the other side of the field.


----------



## luvmypets

No babies as of this morning, honestly Im very glad. It was 10 degrees last night and its 19 today, so Im hoping she waits until it gets warmer. Currently going to a sock knitting class so this should be fun


----------



## Bruce

Kind of like wrangling a snake @luvmypets? At least yours are halter trained. I think if I wrapped my arm around either of my boy's necks I'd have to: 

pull the movie/rodeo cowboy trick of then jumping on its back 
get dragged by him, probably with many accidental foot to body part blows as he ran
let go and watch him avoid me even more


----------



## luvmypets

Rosie  is still holding out but her vulva is super swollen. Her bag is tight with milk for the first time, its only been big and soft up until now so we are getting somewhere lol.


----------



## Bruce

Tell her to Skype with Newton, they can both have babies at the same time.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Tell her to Skype with Newton, they can both have babies at the same time.


----------



## luvmypets

Pics from today

 
Her bag is huge


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm no expert, and you know much more than me, but I think that Rosie is showing ya that she isn't the reason the little one/ones aren't there yet....they just haven't decided to grace ya with its/their presence yet. But, it shouldn't be much longer and time will force the issue....


----------



## luvmypets

I cant have a break can I? Ras somehow got wire or something sharp wrapped around his left back pastern. It cut him pretty good, I flushed it out with hydrogen peroxide and my brother called the vet for input. My poor boy was limping when he went out this afternoon. Anything else we can do for him? Im considering wrapping it but I'm not sure.


----------



## samssimonsays

I would keep him in a dry clean stall for a bit. Do you have Vetrycin? That stuff is AMAZING. Stella was scalped by Sadie in two large places and it healed them up quick. I used it on my rabbits eyes when they would scratch the corners. It doesn't sting like peroxide does either.


----------



## luvmypets

samssimonsays said:


> I would keep him in a dry clean stall for a bit. Do you have Vetrycin? That stuff is AMAZING. Stella was scalped by Sadie in two large places and it healed them up quick. I used it on my rabbits eyes when they would scratch the corners. It doesn't sting like peroxide does either.


Where can I get Vetrycin @samssimonsays


----------



## luvmypets

Vet reccomended we clean out the wound and cut the hair back. She wants us to keep it nice n wrapped and start him on penicillin. So where does one get penicillin?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Pen-G at TSC or another feedstore. 

It might also not be a bad idea to give him a big dose of tetanus antitoxin (also can be found at TSC) plus a booster of CD&T. Just in case. 

I've lost and almost lost animals to tetanus before and it is not something I'd wish on anyone.


----------



## samssimonsays

I got PenG at the fleetfarm here. So maybe TSC? a farm store? That is also where you can get Vetrycin.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

purplequeenvt said:


> Pen-G at TSC or another feedstore.
> 
> It might also not be a bad idea to give him a big dose of tetanus antitoxin (also can be found at TSC) plus a booster of CD&T. Just in case.


x2


----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry to hear about Ras - echo what the others said.  Especially about the tetanus unless he's had a fairly recent vaccine.  The *antitoxin* gives immediate protection, then about 10 days later give the regular cdt (or tetanus toxoid by itself) shot for lasting (annual) protection.

Hope he heals up ok.


----------



## luvmypets

Got his leg wrapped up, Im really happy my brother was here. He has been in boy scouts for a long time and he had a lot of knowledge about different types of wounds, and how deep it would have to be in order for stitches. He also made sure the wrap went on with the right amount of pressure. Heres the nugget, he is mad at me but it had to be done. Dont worry the halter was just for handling him. We looked in his stall and the hallway and we don't understand how he got this cut.  
My brother is running out for the TSC stuff.


----------



## luvmypets

So apparently a new law says our normal TSC cannot sell the stuff soo my brother is going out of state to get the stuff. It will be about 30-40 min drive.

Where would I need to give the dose? The vet showed me how to give buster a shot under his elbow but im not sure if that would work in this case.


----------



## samssimonsays

With my goat I gave it in tented skin over her shoulders or her butt..... I don't know how to do him with his wool


----------



## luvmypets

Got it done, he was annoyed but it will help him. 

I wanted to share pics of Rosie, her bag really filled up overnight.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying he heals quickly and fully!


----------



## Bruce

@newton the goat show Newton the picture of Rosie. Game on girls! Who can go first???


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> @newton the goat show Newton the picture of Rosie. Game on girls! Who can go first???


Lmfao what is this a competition now? Lol


----------



## luvmypets

newton the goat said:


> Lmfao what is this a competition now? Lol


Game on.


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> Game on.


Lol let's do this!


----------



## Bruce

newton the goat said:


> Lmfao what is this a competition now? Lol


I'm trying everything I can think of to get you and @luvmypets off the "will they EVER pop those babies out" stress wagon  I'm running out of ideas (maybe you can tell) so they better get with the program or else!


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> I'm trying everything I can think of to get you and @luvmypets off the "will they EVER pop those babies out" stress wagon  I'm running out of ideas (maybe you can tell) so they better get with the program or else!


Lol I think newton ate the program.... found her chewing a peice of paper yesterday and had to fish it out of her mouth  no clue how she got it


----------



## Bruce

Of course you DO realize that what she ate was her checklist on giving birth. You are SO in trouble now!


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> Of course you DO realize that what she ate was her checklist on giving birth. You are SO in trouble now!


Fml I thought something was missing


----------



## luvmypets

Tails up and ready to win @newton the goat


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> Tails up and ready to win @newton the goat
> View attachment 29046


NOOOO! !! Lmfao (good luck though seriously )


----------



## luvmypets

So so worried about Ras I started to cry. No change from yesterday but my baby is in so much pain I gave him a dose of penicillin, and changed his bandages. His cut healed closed overnight but he still has a limp. When we first got there he kept pulling his leg up but he stopped after a 1/2 hour of moving. I have a fear in the back of my mind that I might lose him Its my stupid anxiety getting to me as always.


----------



## TAH

Hang in there, missy! 

I am  he heals up just fine!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, just think of it as ya scraping your knee, or stabbing yourself with some hoof trimmers. Both do hurt and can be painful, but it certainly isn't life threatening. If it has bealed closed in that short a period of time, it wasn't very deep and there would be puss if it was infected. With it being on the leg it probably pulls some with each step....wool and skin...like a paper cut in the bend of a finger. If you would push thru an injury to tend to your animals, then they will push thru too. Unless they can play it to their advantage of attention and treats...then, they will play ya like a fiddle.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@luvmypets try not to worry, ok? I know it's hard when they're not feeling 100%, I understand


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm sure it's scary, but it sounds like you've been doing everything right to help him, and I know you'll keep a close eye on him as he heals up.


----------



## luvmypets

Ras is doing much better today and he is not holding his leg up. There was some heat a few inches below his hock the first two days but I don't feel it anymore so yay! He is still limping but its improving a lot! 

So today we had a snow day and so I decided to take some pics of the girls in the snow  



 



 



 

Still waiting for her little one


----------



## Bruce

They gave you a snow day for that???? What part of Massachusetts do you live in, Florida? 

We were supposed to get up to an inch but got nothing.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ok I thought @luvmypets lived in Virginia. Apparently I am making things up lol! 

Bruce you would be shocked, we lived in CT and they shut down the state for that much!


----------



## NH homesteader

Hey @Bruce it is a white out here right now.


----------



## Bruce

Well yeah, CT, they are getting south 

My wife's sister lives in Alexandria, VA and teaches Middle School in Maryland. EVERYTHING shuts down for an inch of snow. They wait for it to melt. Seems kinda weird to a woman who grew up in Stowe where the schools never closed.


----------



## luvmypets

Yea in our state we don't get that much snow. However it was enough to get outta school so I'm not complaining 

Rosie is driving nuts..im about ready to throw the towel in.


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> Yea in our state we don't get that much snow. However it was enough to get outta school so I'm not complaining
> 
> Rosie is driving nuts..im aboutbready to throw the towel in.


Lol just curious, what's the furthest sign she's had so far? Not that I would be able to tell you anything lol just out of curiosity.
And lucky! I wish we had a snow day lol


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Yea in our state we don't get that much snow. However it was enough to get outta school so I'm not complaining
> 
> Rosie is driving nuts..im about ready to throw the towel in.


So does that mean I'm off and you DON'T live in MA? I have no idea why I thought you did.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Bruce If you noticed, she has avoided stating where she is located. 

@luvmypets you can correct me if I'm wrong, but I can completely respect that 

My fingers are crossed for Rosie, I can't wait to see what she has! I'm glad Ras is getting better, it can be very stressful when our critters get hurt! He will be okay, just give it some time. 

I love all the pics, the llama pics made me chuckle!


----------



## luvmypets

I was trying to be subtle  @Goat Whisperer But yea thats one of the thhings I have to keep to myself. 

Btw they are alpacas  but hey easy mistake  Seriously most people who first meet them always say they are llamas. Then I have to sound like a smart arse and be like "Well Actually..."


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I totally KNEW they were alpacas! Sorry! 

I'm telling ya, my brain isn't working well since we started kidding!


----------



## Bruce

Oh sorry @luvmypets, not trying to step on toes. Without a location (even general as in a state) I can't remember where people live.


----------



## luvmypets

We have babies! Not sheep tho.. My broody from like two months ago finally has babies. Her first hatch was duds but now she has little ones! Two hatched, one zipping, and the others are pipped! I am a happy chicken mom!it is cooold this weekend so I only got pics of one. Its so cute it has a lil spot on its beak and everything 





Their mom was hatched here so these peeps are like fourth or fifth generation


----------



## luvmypets

I lied just found this gorgeous nugget along with the others. Ok so one pipped and one zipping!


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I guess we know now, just who has been listening for your "Cries" for babies and have "Stepped Up" to deliver your requests....sure hasn't been Rosie's little ones....but, "The Little Red Hen" did. When we were growing up there was a children's book about the little red hen, probably isn't around anymore...but, ya would get a kick out of reading it. Congratulations!!...


----------



## Bruce

Tell Rosie, she needs to know that she has been eclipsed by a CHICKEN!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Tell Rosie, she needs to know that she has been eclipsed by a CHICKEN!


I asked her to follow the pattern


----------



## Bruce

Well, now that she knows what you want from her, I'm sure she'll get right on it.


----------



## luvmypets

100% hatch rate 

I really needed this baby fix 

They are so freaking cute  I love how four of them are yellow and the one is black. I already called dibs on naming the cutie


----------



## Bruce

How did the black sheep get in there?

Yep they sure are super cute. And zero work with a broody raising them


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> How did the black sheep get in there?
> 
> Yep they sure are super cute. And zero work with a broody raising them


Thats the best part! She is such a proud mama, the chicks are already so bonded to her.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Well, now that she knows what you want from her, I'm sure she'll get right on it.


Full moon tonight so maybe? She was really spicy tonight when Clover tried to reach for her food she started ramming the fence.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## newton the goat

c'mon Rosie!


----------



## TAH

...


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope all is well with Rosie! 

Congratulations on the chicks! So cute.


----------



## luvmypets

No babies but she is very vocal. It could be she is just mad cause we are out of alfalfa so she only got a small breakfast. She is pacing and pawing and just really anxious. She is a drama queen tho so she could just be throwing a tantrum. She is biting my coat rn which even on her hungriest days she doesnt do so maybe lol. We have a nasty storm coming tues so hopefully she goes before that.


----------



## luvmypets

She keeps coming over to me and nibbling on my fingers and phone


----------



## Latestarter

Better get her more alfalfa! Otherwise you might be needing a new phone  Have you seen the (I think AT&T) commercial where the phone rings and it's inside the dog?

Anyway... COME ON GIRLS!!!  Pop those corks!


----------



## luvmypets

My brother just got back with a bale. Happy mama!


----------



## luvmypets

Im thinking she is definitly going to lamb tonight we are expecting 18-24 inches of snow with 40mph winds. We are going to have an all out blizzard! My animal science teacher is convinced she will go tonight with the drop in air pressure. Btw today is Ras's birthday! Im gonna get him a little treat  



 

He is my baby


----------



## CntryBoy777

HAPPY B'DAY Ras!!....may be that was what Rosie has been waiting on....


----------



## newton the goat

He's so big now!! And I hope she goes tonight! Can't wait! C'mon Rosie!


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> HAPPY B'DAY Ras!!....may be that was what Rosie has been waiting on....


It would be pretty neat if he has a birthday lamb lol..


----------



## luvmypets

No lamb. Currently prepping for the storm, cleaning out all the stalls and putting fresh bedding down.


----------



## Bruce

If she plans to lamb during the worst of the storm, I guess you'll be seeing that in about 24 hours. MAYBE we should all tell Newton to go first and Rosie should wait until Thursday. Would you LOOK At those winds, especially in Boston


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> If she plans to lamb during the worst of the storm, I guess you'll be seeing that in about 24 hours. MAYBE we should all tell Newton to go first and Rosie should wait until Thursday. Would you LOOK At those winds, especially in Boston
> 
> View attachment 29233


We have had 90 km wind all week.... tonight is gonna be the night I swear.... for either newton Rosie or both of us


----------



## luvmypets

Yup, perfect timing


----------



## luvmypets

She looks pretty hollowed out in those hips and its definitly not her weight. I have been keeping a close eye on that.


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> She looks pretty hollowed out in those hips and its definitly not her weight. I have been keeping a close eye on that.
> View attachment 29235


She's so close!! She has to be! I really wanna see the lambs!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Is her rump usually that steep? 
It's hard to tell with all the wool, but she appears to be very high in the rump, with my does they tend to kid on the day they get really steep.


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> Is her rump usually that steep?
> It's hard to tell with all the wool, but she appears to be very high in the rump, with my does they tend to kid on the day they get really steep.


Nope, that just happened today. I think its gonna be a long night.


----------



## luvmypets

Shes huge, I mean granted a few inches is wool..but still


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hoping she goes before the weather gets bad! How much snow are y'all expecting?


----------



## NH homesteader

she goes before the storm!


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hoping she goes before the weather gets bad! How much snow are y'all expecting?


18-24 inches  And we wont be able to get here until tommorow afternoon, not to mention we are gonna gave to dig out everything.


----------



## luvmypets

Not taking any risks with the chicks. they are currently in my room  I have a whole photoshoot planned for them


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> 18-24 inches  And we won't be able to get here until tomorrow afternoon, not to mention we are gonna have to dig out everything.


Best set up a sleeping bag (and a shovel) in her stall, sleep tight @luvmypets


----------



## CntryBoy777

Too bad ya can't set-up some CP and tarp kinda like a tunnel under the snow....but, I guess the winds would shred the tarps....save ya from having to Dig just to get Out, and a Pathway and wind break....just a thought...


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Too bad ya can't set-up some CP and tarp kinda like a tunnel under the snow....but, I guess the winds would shred the tarps....save ya from having to Dig just to get Out, and a Pathway and wind break....just a thought...


I mean the animals are in a secure barn, its getting in there that may prove difficult.


----------



## luvmypets

With the storm two hours in I won't be seeing my girl until tomorrow..Depending on how things play out I may not even see her then. She wasn't acting in labor at all so Im hoping she waits for me to drop her baby. Im a very(understatement) worried sheepy mama right now. I wish I had my license.. My mom and brother both refuse to do late night checks. I understand not in the middle of the night but its only 10 right now :/


----------



## Latestarter

10pm IS the middle of the night for some folks... being a "farmer type" I thought you'd know and understand that?  Hope your girls are just fine and they've held out this long... Hopefully they'll hold out a bit longer for you


----------



## newton the goat

How is she doing this morning? Any lambs yet?


----------



## luvmypets

Couldn't tell you. They still havent plowed the roads even though theres a foot of snow


----------



## luvmypets

Just a sea of white, its almost noon and no plows have touched my road. I doubt I will see Rosie today


----------



## NH homesteader

Is she not at your house? I'm confused. 

It's snowing hard here now but the pow went by not too long ago.


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> Is she not at your house? I'm confused.
> 
> It's snowing hard here now but the pow went by not too long ago.


Our barn is 5 minutes away. There is no house on the property but we are close.


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> Our barn is 5 minutes away. There is no house on the property but we are close.


Are you able to walk there? Or too far a walk?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was always told growing up...where there is a "Will" there is a "Way"....don't want ya to get in trouble, but when I was your age I'd be walking down there...with a snow shovel in hand to get into the barn once there. You could probably sled there if no snow shoes.


----------



## luvmypets

It would take a few hours to walk not to mention all the snow. My anxiety is getting really bad.


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> It would take a few hours to walk not to mention all the snow. My anxiety is getting really bad.


Calm down, I understand how you feel 100% but still getting anxious will not help Rosie or tell you if she had her babies yet.dont worry girl. I bet she's fine


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> It would take a few hours to walk not to mention all the snow. My anxiety is getting really bad.


OK, I am REALLY confused. If it is a 5 minute drive, how is it a few (is a few 3??) hours to walk? "Average walking speed is 3 MPH.

In any case you must live on a "not all that important" road as far as the road authorities are concerned if they haven't come by at least once by now. That really sucks.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hoping Rosie is holding em' in until the snow is cleared


----------



## luvmypets

Just got back from the barn. She is good,no lambs and in no hurry to get them out. She let me feel her babies and her udder is so tight I can distinctively feel the two halves. Im hoping its soon. I can tell this baby is gonna be a troublemaker.


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> Just got back from the barn. She is good,no lambs and in no hurry to get them out. She let me feel her babies and her udder is so tight I can distinctively feel the two halves. Im hoping its soon. I can tell this baby is gonna be a troublemaker.


I'm glad they got the roads cleared and that you were able to check on her, I hope it's soon as well for both our girls, newton is in a similar situation and I'm kind of worried. Best of luck for Rosie,  I cant wait to see her lambs


----------



## luvmypets

HER WATER BROKE LAMBS ON THE WAY!


----------



## luvmypets

I see the second bag


----------



## luvmypets

Toes!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Baymule

Pictures! Pictures ‼ More pictures!


----------



## norseofcourse

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## luvmypets

Welcome Brutus 
Little ram lamb 



 

And 

Stella 
Little ewe lamb


----------



## TAH

ADORABLE! !

Are you going to keep both of them?


----------



## luvmypets

Stella was born so fast. Rosie had her standing up which resulted in her face planting in amniotic fluids. I quickly pulled her out but she was still not all the way there. I gave her a swing and was greeted with a MAA


----------



## luvmypets

TAH said:


> ADORABLE! !
> 
> Are you going to keep both of them?


Probablu.. im in love


----------



## TAH

So cool you were able to witness the birth! 

Do you think stella is going to stay grey?


----------



## NH homesteader

So happy for you, and that you were able to be there!!


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> So happy for you, and that you were able to be there!!


Her water had JUST broken when i got there.. it was incredible. I got brutus on vid being born.


----------



## luvmypets

So beautiful


----------



## CntryBoy777

See all that worry and fretting over nothing....she waited for ya...and now ya have those Babies ya were pining for..
They are absolutely Beautiful and so Glad that there wasn't any real trouble for ya to face...you're a Champ!!...


----------



## luvmypets

Stella had trouble with nursing but shes figuring it out! 


 

They are still getting the hang of things but I know they have both nursed.


----------



## luvmypets

Ya'll should have seen Brutus when he was born. Before he was even out all the way he was trying to stand.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations- I am so happy for you! So thankful she waited and had no problems with delivery!


----------



## newton the goat

Congratulations! !!I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Sweet success! Congrats there! So glad you happened to be there for it, I know you've been waiting (and wailing) for it seems like forever


----------



## luvmypets

Going to the store to get some sweaters for the babes,its super cold! 25 degrees and still snowing!


----------



## luvmypets

No more shivering! And they were on sale for 3.40!





She is already coming to me


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! Those Stella's man.... They really keep us on our toes! It's gotta be the name


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations!!!! Are you going to sleep in the barn with your new babies? 


OK Newton, you've seen how it is done, pop out the kid(s)!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I love the little sweaters! So cute. You give mom and lambs a big hug from their Aunt Baymule!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

How cute! Looks like you sized it perfectly!


----------



## Bruce

Sure hope those are WOOL sweaters, lambs might find acrylic itchy


----------



## babsbag

They are adorable and super adorable in their sweaters. Congratulations.


----------



## norseofcourse

So glad you were able to be there for the births, and all went well!  The sweaters look cute


----------



## luvmypets

So ok been a bit crazy as you can tell! I was too excited to sit down and write a long post but now that I am home I will 

We got to the barn around 2:30 or so, I moved down the aisle of stalls checking up on the alpacas and such. When I got to Rosie's stall I noticed her tail was up "whatever she has been doing that for a week now" until my eyes adjusted and I saw a yellow water bag. I went into full on sheep midwife mode. My leg does this thing where is I'm really nervous/scared/excited its starts shaking violently, so I could barely walk at first. Only problem was we had to clean up the snow for our tenant(who never came). I ran outside and started shoveling so fast but then I got winded(asthma man)  and _had _to go back in. Rosie was up and down couldn't get comfy. Then my brother walked in "get out there and finish". I did the minimum amount of work and rushed back in. Nothing was visible at this point but after a few minutes I saw the toes! Up and down and then she pushed out Brutus, who was already trying to stand as his feet were still inside Rosie. She started cleaning him up and I was just melting in cuteness. That's when I noticed another water bag, and saw toes. I had called my brother in and handed him my phone. I had a feeling this lamb would need some help. In like three contractions Stella was born. As she hit the ground I saw her move a bit but she was slathered in amniotic fluids. I cleared her face and stuck my finger in her mouth the sweep it. Her jaw was kinda stiff and I thought she may have passed but then I saw her twitch some more  I knew she needed some extra help so I gave her a good swing and put her down and she started crying . Rosie was confused at first but she loves those two, and is such a good mama. Unlike last year she is cleaning off butts and licking the babies instead of eating. Brutus was getting up so fast and found the teat within a half hour. Stella on the other hand was a stubborn little thing and it took her forever to find the teat and latch on. But shes figured it out and is nursing like a champ. 

In school I just finished reading Julius Caesar and my brother loves to name animals after historical things(like rasputin) so since today is "The Ides of March" we decided Brutus is the perfect name. Stella is named after the storm she was born during. Her full name will be Stella D as today is the birthday of a family friend who passed in december. 

And looking at the pics of my lptop so they are so bad  I will try to get some better ones tommorow!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## mysunwolf

I am so happy that she finally had those babies! And twins, how exciting! Beautiful lambs, and what an awesome lamb midwife you were.


----------



## luvmypets

I have my THIRD day off from school  because of this snow! Guess where Im going to be all day


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> I have my THIRD day off from school  because of this snow! Guess where Im going to be all day


Lucky!! and wait you guys aren't on your March break (spring break in your case) yet?


----------



## luvmypets

newton the goat said:


> Lucky!! and wait you guys aren't on your March break (spring break in your case) yet?


Another week or so I think. Im just so happy I dont have school!


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> Another week or so I think. Im just so happy I dont have school!


Lol I would be too! Even though it's my last year and I'll probably end up mising it, anytime I'm able to spend with my animals is a good time


----------



## luvmypets

Lambs are great this morning! Both have nursed and im starting to see a little hopping! Im so in love


----------



## mysunwolf

We need more photos!!


----------



## Chickens

Congrats!! They are beautiful


----------



## luvmypets

They are in the aisle rn exploring with mom, Im cleaning out the lambing pen.


----------



## newton the goat

omg they are adorable! !!


----------



## luvmypets

newton the goat said:


> omg they are adorable! !!


I always worry about the first night but they are doing great!


----------



## newton the goat

luvmypets said:


> I always worry about the first night but they are doing great!


I'm so happy for you yet at the same time jealous lol they are soo cute


----------



## mysunwolf

Thank you for the photo! They're just so lovely


----------



## luvmypets

newton the goat said:


> I'm so happy for you yet at the same time jealous lol they are soo cute


Ive been watching lambing and kidding for months. One thing I know is although its hard to be patient ya gotta. Dont want those babies undercooked!


----------



## Hens and Roos

love the sweaters!!


----------



## luvmypets

Hens and Roos said:


> love the sweaters!!


Gotta keep them warm! I can't believe we have a foot of snow outside and newborn lambs in the barn


----------



## luvmypets

So I've seen Brutus pooping reguarly but not Stella until now. It was really dark brown with streaks of orange. Im wondering if this is her first poop maybe?


----------



## Bruce

mysunwolf said:


> We need more photos!!


And videos of frolicking lambs!


----------



## luvmypets

They are both asleep right now. Stella is passed out in the corner


----------



## purplequeenvt

In answer to your poop question.....yes, the sticky dark poop is the meconium or first poop.


----------



## luvmypets

purplequeenvt said:


> In answer to your poop question.....yes, the sticky dark poop is the meconium or first poop.


Thank you! Im glad its nothing to worry about!


----------



## luvmypets

@Bruce  











 
The sweaters say Wag-a-tude


----------



## CntryBoy777

The dad-gum chickens keep running away....sure hope she doesn't get a complex over that....Stella is just Adorable, but Brutus is just Handsome....with a name like that I don't want to give him a complex too....


----------



## TAH

Soooooo cute! 
I may need to get me some sheep!


----------



## Latestarter

They are adorable! So happy for you as well as Rosie and the lambs. So is Brutus going to replace Ras as the future baby daddy? Thanks for all the pics and video!


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> They are adorable! So happy for you as well as Rosie and the lambs. So is Brutus going to replace Ras as the future baby daddy? Thanks for all the pics and video!


Im going to wether him. No point in keeping another Ram so closely related. He will be nice for fibers .


----------



## luvmypets

Bleh Brutus's end got backed up but I cleaned it up. Everyyhing seems normal he has sticky orangey poop.


----------



## Bruce

TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmypets

The babes are just too cute! 

Meeting his future subjects, you can tell how much he wants to herd her. 





Stella says: You gotta catch me first!


----------



## Latestarter

such long legs! too cute!


----------



## TAH

Those are caption worthy! 

Very cute!


----------



## luvmypets

Late night check! Happy with round tummies. Stella let me rub her chin and she kicked her leg like a dog. She is such a bean! 


 

Long day calls for resting with your grandma(lol)


----------



## chickchick

Congrats on your beauties! Glad you were there to help! Awesome names too!


----------



## luvmypets

So as some of you know I am an amatuer spinner. So we tried to work with my OLD wheel but its just too much. Its just too old and everything falls apart. So my mom asked me if I wanted a Louet for my birthday which is next week and of course I said yes! Im am going to try out a one pedal and double pedal and decide from there. Super excited!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure didn't take ya very long to change the avatar....it looks Great! 
Oh....a B'day girl, Happy early Birthday!!  
Sure hope ya enjoy the New machine!!


----------



## norseofcourse

I have a single treadle Louet and I really like it!  The only thing I had to do, was leave the drive band on the largest whorl size for awhile, because otherwise it was too tight and it 'pulled' the fiber in too fast.  I keep it on the whorl even when I'm not using it, although 'they' say you're not supposed to because it will stretch the drive band out too much.  So far I haven't found that to be a problem, and you can always tighten up the scotch tension to compensate for that.

I wish I was closer to you, I'd look at that old wheel.  I've found it fascinating learning about wheels and how they work.  I've gotten several off CL cheap enough to fix up and hopefully sell to beginning spinners at a decent price at the fiber show in May.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations on the new lambs! They are both so cute!


----------



## luvmypets

Its so hard to photograph them they cant stop jumping! Also, its close to impossible to get them together


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on getting a new spinning wheel!!


----------



## luvmypets

We ordered the single pedal! Should be here by my birthday! 

And just so you guys know I am working on uploading some videos of the lambs!


----------



## luvmypets

Enjoy


----------



## Goatgirl47

That poor little chickie was scared out of her wits!


----------



## TAH

Maybe you should train your sheep to herd chickens? 
Absultuly adorable!


----------



## luvmypets

God I wish I wasn't writing this  

I came to the barn making my way down the stalls until the lambs. It was a brief glance everyone seemed happy. The lambs were both nursing everything was perfect. 

Until a sudden glance into the new alpaca stall. Jumanji was dead. He was fine yesterday happy eating and enjoying himself. I suppose the is just a risk you take when taking in older animals. I held his head in my arms and sent out a prayer for him.


----------



## NH homesteader

So sorry


----------



## CntryBoy777

How terrible, so sorry for ya....sure hope whatever it was isn't contagious....


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry


----------



## luvmypets

Jumanji as it turns out was 15, I personally think it was just old age. We're pretty heartbroken but happy we could give him a happy rest of his life.


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry


----------



## Bruce

That is so hard @luvmypets!  

Stella is too much!


----------



## TAH

I am  so sorry!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

So sorry


----------



## luvmypets

The cuties! Still a bit in denial about losing Ju like "Did that really happen?"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Stella just sees "Adventure" everywhere and thinks the Chickens make excellent "Playmates"...


----------



## luvmypets

First day outside!!


----------



## Bruce

Happy sheepies!


----------



## luvmypets

Heres some more! I have been wanting to photograph outside since they were born  



 



 



 



 



 


Wait?! You're saying they're mine??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw....she is asking if ya are Satisfied that she finally had them?.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

S'more hasn't ever seen a "Wooly Jumping Bean" has he?


----------



## Bruce

Sure is a jumper too!


----------



## luvmypets

Just some pics from today  

Stella loves to follow Shadow. Shad isn't too sure about it



 

Brutus upgraded to a bigger coat today! It even has a removeable hood!(which I only used for pics lol)


 


Tucked in for the night!


----------



## Bruce

Do they really need coats at this point? 

Poor Shadow. "Lamb wants to play, I am NOT SUPPOSED TO PLAY WITH THE LAMBS!!!!"


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Poor Shadow. "Lamb wants to play, I am NOT SUPPOSED TO PLAY WITH THE LAMBS!!!!"


Exactly! He wants to chase them and bark at them but he knows he will get scolded and not to mention Rosie will get protective.


----------



## luvmypets

My Louet came in yesterday! And today I officially am one year older lol! Im going down to see my dad today, its been nearly a month.


----------



## CntryBoy777

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Naw....she is asking if ya are Satisfied that she finally had them?.....


If you were reffering to the picture of the sheep up close that's Ras  



CntryBoy777 said:


> S'more hasn't ever seen a "Wooly Jumping Bean" has he?


None of the alpacas had! They were so curious but S'more especially! I was carrying Stella and they all ran up thinking I had food. 



Bruce said:


> Sure is a jumper too!


She really is! Everything requires jumping and playing, except eating and sleeping of course. Brutus jumps but no where near as much. Stella will just take off and won't look back until she realizes she cant find mom and starts yelling


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


Thank you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oooops!!....sorry bout that Ras....


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oooops!!....sorry bout that Ras....[/QUOTThe easiest way to tell them apart is that he has speckles on his nose.


----------



## Baymule

Whew! Just caught up. I am so sorry about Jumanji. At least you gave him a good last part of his life. He was loved and cared for.

Happy birthday and congrats on the new spinning wheel! 

Love the lamb pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Blessed birthday to you!!


----------



## luvmypets

Guys I can't let the twins grow up on me! They had a major growth spurt


----------



## norseofcourse

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## samssimonsays

happy birthday!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They don't stay little for very long, before ya know it they won't be babies anymore. Just means ya have to keep having them...."Sheep Maaath"....


----------



## TAH

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! 

Hope you have a good visit with your Dad!


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> Happy Birthday!!





samssimonsays said:


> happy birthday!!!





TAH said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Hope you have a good visit with your Dad!


Thanks guys! Im pretty excited, Im finally old enough to get a job!



CntryBoy777 said:


> They don't stay little for very long, before ya know it they won't be babies anymore. Just means ya have to keep having them...."Sheep Maaath"....


Speaking of sheep math  I will be writing in my next post!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Tonights dinner is going to be so good! We went to the local butcher and bought 8 filet mignon! Then we went to the bakery which has the BEST cupcakes. Im so excited its going to be so good.

I let the twins out to play and they did not dissapoint for pictures!





Stella says: Hi dad!




She is just a crazy little thing !








Her little nose gets me everytime 








Stella got stuck in the duck pool, and this is why I dont leave them unnatended





They were tired when I let them in





Im almost positive Clover is pregnant! I have been thinking I have seen movement on her side for a few weeks now and today I felt like what felt like a little hoof. She has been with Ras since forever so who knows! 

Heres a vid of the twins playing 
https://instagram.com/p/BSCOk26jRWn/


----------



## Latestarter

Sweet little ones. Happy birthday. Don't rush to grow old... it will come altogether too soon! You can keep the filet mignon... I'll take a ribeye over any other cut. Good thing the water wasn't deeper and you didn't lose the jumping bean to drowning. Glad you're getting to see dad... I'm sure he'll be glad he's getting to see you as well   How is his mom, your grandmom doing? I hope I didn't miss you saying at some point...


----------



## animalmom

That Stella is going to be a pistol!


----------



## luvmypets

Clover has confirmed my suspicions and has started developing an udder! 

Im thinking a late april lambing!

The twins are thriving and growing like weeds, now that they get to go outside! I often look out to see a brown and white blur flying across the field. They love eachother! Its so cool to see the interactions between lambs as we have only had a single lamb per year. 

Stella was having a wipeout in this pic! 




Brutus and his big sis/mama-to-be Clover


 

Stella being friendly


 


They were brought inside and Stella passed out on her big bro 


 

Rosie nursing both at the same time, what a good mama! 


 

And guess what came in?! Spinning and watching Dr. Pol is the way to go! 



 





And these two being crazy..As always! I apologize about my finger, I was so caught up in their adorableness! 
https://instagram.com/p/BSHApp-DKEY/


----------



## Bruce

Happy B-Day from here too! 


luvmypets said:


> Guys I can't let the twins grow up on me! They had a major growth spurt
> View attachment 29905



That is what you get for allowing Rosie let them out!

Is Brutus capable of moving with more than zero feet on the ground? Man, looks like he is on 4 pogo sticks!


----------



## luvmypets

Got the lambs banded tonight, poor nuggets were upset. It was obvious they were uncomfortable..especially Brutus, understandably so


----------



## luvmypets

Found a picture from 2015 when Clover was a few months old, she looked just like Stella!


----------



## luvmypets

WE have the vet coming out for Stells..


----------



## NH homesteader

She ok?


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> She ok?


Very lethargic, ears drooping, all shes doing is sleeping


----------



## NH homesteader

Hope the vet figures it out. Good for you for calling them quickly.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping that she'll be ok!


----------



## luvmypets

Things are looking..better.. I will post what happened in the morning Im exhausted. 

Enjoy a picture of Clover who is heavily pregnant and bagging up.


----------



## norseofcourse

Hope all will be well with Stella, get a good night's sleep.


----------



## luvmypets

So yesterday we arrived at the barn and Stella was unthrifty. She was standing by Rosie's side with her ears drooping and no hops what so ever. She kept returning to the corner with the heat lamp and sleeping there. She would still get up if you got too close but overall she was not herself. We had the vet out and we gave her penicillin, banamine, selenium, and more Tetanus AT. Another thing was I completely banded them wrong.. Yesterday was just a crappy day...


----------



## NH homesteader

How is she doing today?


----------



## luvmypets

Much better, I haven't seen her myself but my brother says she is playing again and isn't sleeping. She is still a bit down but he suspects its the tail banding. So let me go into more detail on what happened with the banding because not going to lie I am thoroughly embarrassed  After everything was said and done the vet moved on to how I banded the tails very low. And then when I showed her Brutus, turns out a missed one of his testicles . It took her about ten minutes to find it and get it into the sac.  Another thing was the castrating bands we had were almost like elastic and she was able to get her scissors under it and cut it off. Thankfully she had her own that she used and then the barn was filled with dramatic lambs acting like they are about to die. 

I'm sorry for such a brief description of what happened. I have been in a weird state of mind and not really myself today so knowing that Stells is doing better really helps my morale.


----------



## Bruce

Learning with every new "item" @luvmypets! Two things you will never do wrong again.


----------



## norseofcourse

Glad she is improving!  Don't be too hard on yourself - there is always more to learn, everyone makes mistakes even when they've been doing things for years.  The good thing is, you noticed she wasn't acting normally and got her help fast!  And now you have more knowledge for the next time.


----------



## luvmypets

just saw her for myself. She is getting better, I didn't see any hopping but it is almost 10 so she is probably tired. I gave her another dose of Penicillin at the vets recommendation. At one point she got down and my mom couldn't catch her so that was a good sign! I also got a pic of her eating with mama and Clover. She is trying to be a big girl!


----------



## Latestarter

Don't rush her... let her be a lamb for a while more yet. She'll be a big girl soon enough. Sorry about the mess ups with banding and docking. Glad it was discovered before any serious issues were caused and corrected. So hopefully you watched closely so you'll know next time. Glad Stella is coming around.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm happy that things are straightening up for you.  I was completely amazed at how hard it was to get both testicles in the bands.  So hard in fact that we have the vet coming out Friday to show us how to castrate.  We discussed banding with this vet and he said he will not do it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You are increasing your experiences, and this increases your knowledge, and that increases your confidence. It is these things that magnifies the "Details" that have meaning and separates them from those that don't matter as much. Every situation is a challenge and a "Lesson", raising and caring for animals will always have ya expanding your "Brain" at every stage of life....


----------



## luvmypets

So I had pictures to post but it wont work..

Im feeling a bit strange about the whole Stella thing. She's happy, nursing and playing but her ears are still off. Almost newborn like.





And today Bolero hurt his leg and he was yelling about it and I was freaking out because he wouldn't put weight on it. But after like ten minute he calmed down so idk but I thought we were going to have another vet bill.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I bet when you were younger ya would get a few "Bumps & Bruises" too....probably still do....no need to Fret so much over every little thing, Stella has the ears that the Creator has given to her and as long as she is hearing, and there isn't any puss or drainage coming out of them, and she doesn't have a fever....then, there should be nothing to be concerned with. Just enjoy their youth and each day they are spunky and loveable. It certainly won't be but a short while and they will become the sheep they were designed to be, with their own personality, character, and bad habits....


----------



## luvmypets

Figured out the pictures, kinda annoyed that I had to screenshot them to make this work but whatever. 

One of the many fluffnuts(that is the scientific name I promise) Alcalde isn't very friendly but he is so cute! 


 

Our herd leader bear in his alert stance.


 

Ras being the cutest, I love my boy, he was so spunky yesterday! 




He was also flirting quite a bit 


 

Probably my favorite photo from yesterday, lil Brutus and the sun hitting perfectly.




Mama and the twins, who as you can see are growing like weeds! 




Lil Stells 




And the piggles Patricia and Kev. They were a year on St Patricks Day so about three more months until their "bad day"




The boys are still curious of the lambs, the lambs are over all this sniffing.





And @CntryBoy777 I know you like Smore


----------



## CntryBoy777

......you are so kind and thoughtful...Thanks!!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Probably my favorite photo from yesterday, lil Brutus and the sun hitting perfectly.


I agree, such a great picture!!!!

I think your fluffnuts need a bunch of burrs all over their heads and front. They just don't look right 
Teddy's "hairdo" got so bad there was large ball of hair and burrs hanging down in front of his right eye. The "attachment" hair got thinner and thinner. I managed to snag it as he was eating pellets out of my hand and it came loose when he pulled away. Scared him of course and he probably doesn't realize that I did something GOOD for him. Oh well.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I agree, such a great picture!!!!
> 
> I think your fluffnuts need a bunch of burrs all over their heads and front. They just don't look right
> Teddy's "hairdo" got so bad there was large ball of hair and burrs hanging down in front of his right eye. The "attachment" hair got thinner and thinner. I managed to snag it as he was eating pellets out of my hand and it came loose when he pulled away. Scared him of course and he probably doesn't realize that I did something GOOD for him. Oh well.


The burrs get bad in the summer and fall but I haven't seen any in a bit..Don't jinx it @Bruce


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce if ya can't get burrs out of the fur, fibers, wool, or their hair, for lack of knowledge, then how do ya trim their hooves?


----------



## NH homesteader

Tackle them, I assume?


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> @Bruce if ya can't get burrs out of the fur, fibers, wool, or their hair, for lack of knowledge, then how do ya trim their hooves?


Good question! Do tell @Bruce 



NH homesteader said:


> Tackle them, I assume?


You'd be amazed at how strong they are!


----------



## NH homesteader

I believe it!


----------



## Bruce

I would imagine I don't have too many old ones around here, the boys seem to have collected a lot!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Tackle them, I assume?


I think that is pretty much what their prior owners did. Paul said "you have to manhandle them". I started working on a gate to close off the alley they use to get outside. Figure if I can trap them in a small space I might be able to convince them they won't die if I touch them. Their hooves were done in Oct before they were brought over. I didn't see the process but I imagine it was a 2 person job.


----------



## NH homesteader

How old are yours @Bruce? I assume shearing is going to be just as much fun....


----------



## Bruce

Presumably about 7 Y/O. My understanding is that the guy who shears them (and never showed last year) does the "stretch them out on the ground" method. It is quite common near as I can tell but I don't imagine the animals care for being trussed up and pulled down.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Presumably about 7 Y/O. My understanding is that the guy who shears them (and never showed last year) does the "stretch them out on the ground" method. It is quite common near as I can tell but I don't imagine the animals care for being trussed up and pulled down.


They don't but it ensures they are secure, it seems kinda harsh but its a standard practice


----------



## luvmypets

Late night checks and lots of bouncing! Love these two! Stella was being difficult when it came to her penicillin shot, lil girl wouldn't stop squirming. 



 

Clover seems like she may have dropped but she is so fluffy it's hard to tell. Her bag is about the size of a grapefruit! Im hoping her lamb gets her puppy-dog ears!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well the squirming shows ya she is feeling Better and Stronger, so that is a good sign...they are so Sweet!!..


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well the squirming shows ya she is feeling Better and Stronger, so that is a good sign...they are so Sweet!!..


True! Her ears are still not back to normal but they are getting there. And I agree they are so sweet, Rosie is such a good girl. Couldn't have asked for a better mama


----------



## luvmypets

Im so in love with my boy Ras, he follows me around like a dog. Seriously I couldn't trust any of the other animals outside the fence but he is such a good boy! 

In other news we started to introduce new hay to the herd. The hay we had from our field went  so we had to find a new source. Luckily the place we buy straw and corn from has some really nice quality stuff!

I think the herd approves!

















This hay gets the Geno stamp of approval!




We had an official taste-tester to make sure it wasn't "contaminated"

Helping us unload




Testing the wares...





This hay is NOT poisoned!




And how could I forget the wee-little ones. I believe the issue with stells is a mineral deficiency. I have been mixing the stuff in with the girls food but I guess the babies need some too. When I put some loose mineral down she nibbled on it for a good 5 minutes. Im hoping her ears perk back up!


----------



## Bruce

What happened to your hay?  Sure glad you were able to find replacement. I would imagine it is not always easy this late in the season.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> What happened to your hay?  Sure glad you were able to find replacement. I would imagine it is not always easy this late in the season.


Er..long story short it all got moldy.


----------



## norseofcourse

Glad you were able to find hay, and that looks like some pretty nice stuff!



Bruce said:


> Sure glad you were able to find replacement. I would imagine it is not always easy this late in the season.


In some areas of the country, mine included, this time of year some farmers are selling off hay still in their barns at a good price, to make room for this year's hay.  You do have to check for mold and quality though - I've gotten 'good deals' on hay in early spring, but it's hit or miss and I've ended up with poor quality or partly moldy bales.  Now I've got storage space for a full year's hay, so I don't have to cross my fingers on finding something decent to get me through.


----------



## luvmypets

It is gorgeous today  62* and sunny! Animals are loving it! I got some new pictures on my good camera so I will post those later


----------



## luvmypets

Here are the pictures from today! 

The lambs were very playful and I scored a few pictures of them in the spirit! 


 



 

And of course with every photo-shoot I deem one photo #1, I personally adore this photo. The lighting and contrast makes me very happy  


 

Brutus being the cutest


 



 



 

They are so cute together 


 

 

This is one of those just because photos


----------



## luvmypets

Here is some more as I couldn't fit them all into one post 

Here is the mama hen with her babies, born same week as the twins! 


 



 

And here is the happy little family ft S'more in the backround


 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That very 1st photo up there should be a "Calendar" photo. If ya make one up I'll buy one from ya. It would help pay for your Schooling...if ya saved it off each one sold..... Just let me know and I'll send ya the $$.


----------



## Bruce

I agree @CntryBoy777 that action shot is great and with the alpacas framing the lambs in the background it is wonderful!

Sorry we don't agree with your personal pick @luvmypets


----------



## bgundersen

luvmypets said:


> God I wish I wasn't writing this
> 
> I came to the barn making my way down the stalls until the lambs. It was a brief glance everyone seemed happy. The lambs were both nursing everything was perfect.
> 
> Until a sudden glance into the new alpaca stall. Jumanji was dead. He was fine yesterday happy eating and enjoying himself. I suppose the is just a risk you take when taking in older animals. I held his head in my arms and sent out a prayer for him.



One of the first males we bought went the same way.  He was over 13 years old, but super friendly and my daughter bonded with him instantly at the farm.  We brought Timothy home with a buddy, Dauntless.  One day Timothy was fine and then boom, my daughter comes tearing in the house bawling her eyes out that she found him down in the field the next morning, already gone without a single warning.  It is always so sad to lose an animal, even if it is one slated for freezer camp, but somehow this was different because he was more of a pet and not just "livestock".

I am sorry to hear of your loss.  My daughter sends her sympathies as well.


----------



## luvmypets

bgundersen said:


> One of the first males we bought went the same way.  He was over 13 years old, but super friendly and my daughter bonded with him instantly at the farm.  We brought Timothy home with a buddy, Dauntless.  One day Timothy was fine and then boom, my daughter comes tearing in the house bawling her eyes out that she found him down in the field the next morning, already gone without a single warning.  It is always so sad to lose an animal, even if it is one slated for freezer camp, but somehow this was different because he was more of a pet and not just "livestock".
> 
> I am sorry to hear of your loss.  My daughter sends her sympathies as well.


 Thank you, its just one of those things, it was nice we were able to give him a good couple months.


----------



## luvmypets

Sometimes I look at the animals we have and I say to myself: This is really happening they are ours. Five years you'd you think I come to the realization lol 

So today it was raining all day but right before school ended the sun came out and it was glorious! 



 

I let the lambs out to play and everyone was enjoying themselves. 


 

And then about a half hour later a light drizzle started and I heard thunder in the distance. Me being a worried sheep mom I rushed rosie snd the twins inside and was ready to get the rest of them in.


 

And... 

Five minutes later 



Im glad the rest of them can stay outside and enjoy the sun


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like Vermont. Don't like the weather? Wait 5 minutes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya were able to smile and have a great afternoon...


----------



## luvmypets

My dad confirmed he is coming down this weekend! He hasn't been home since Feb 24.. Im so excited for him to see the lambs, they are his sheep after all. 

I havent posted much of the pigs in a while, Patricia is still my girl. All I have to do is yell "Here Patricia" and she comes up to the gate for scratches and belly rubs. She is a very good pig  She always has this specific pitch of snorting she uses just for me! I feel so blessed to have such a sweet pig! Can't wait to breed her! 


 


The sunset was so gorgeous I ended up doing my chores in the dark because I just loved the colors of the sky. 


 


 


 

I also got to enjoy some lamb races so that was a plus! 


 

And happy three weeks to the twins! Seems like it was so long ago that I was pining for them. Stella is finally growin again, she seemed to skip it last week.


----------



## luvmypets

Here are yesterdays lamb races


----------



## CntryBoy777

So Sweet!!....
Stella was actually running instead of springing everywhere. They are just adorable and watching them just makes ya feel Better....with a Smile on your face....


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> So Sweet!!....
> Stella was actually running instead of springing everywhere. They are just adorable and watching them just makes ya feel Better....with a Smile on your face....


Her running instead of springing is a rare sight indeed! It really does cheer me up after a long day of school to watch the babes run around like little hooligans.


----------



## luvmypets

Big day today! I have to finish cleaning out the barn before my dad arrives tommorow! We are overrun with feedbags and bailing twine. And I know if the barn isn't pristine I will never hear the end of it lol!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> My dad confirmed he is coming down this weekend! He hasn't been home since Feb 24.. I'm so excited for him to see the lambs, they are his sheep after all.



That sure is a long time to be gone and I assume he'll be heading back after the weekend. Give him lots of 'cause you both need them to hold you until the next time 



luvmypets said:


> And happy three weeks to the twins! Seems like it was so long ago that I was pining for them.



Doesn't though? My how time (and lambs) flies.



CntryBoy777 said:


> Stella was actually running instead of springing everywhere.


I kinda liked the "goat on 4 pogosticks" movement  Maybe that is easier than trying to coordinate all 4 legs to walk and run.

Thanks for the update and lamb race video @luvmypets !


----------



## luvmypets

Getting so big! Brutus is a lil fatty! 



 



 

Its very interesting to see the different confirmation between the two of them


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm still amazed at how fast these things grow.  That is another cutey.


----------



## luvmypets

Clover is up next, her vulva is puffy and swollen. Her bag is full with colostrum! 
Think pink! If she has a boy I will be selling him as a fiber wether. 

Look at my pretty gal!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She has a very "Stately" look about her, thinking Pink and Healthy....


----------



## Bruce

OK, now you can sweat the "when will she lamb" thing again!!! Time for fresh bouncers.


----------



## luvmypets

Grinding her teeth, stretching, the whole bit. now we wait lol


----------



## luvmypets

Oh Im collecting fecal samples for my ag class, wooh lol


----------



## luvmypets

My sheep always poop everywhere they shouldnt..but yknow considering I needed fresh samples it took about a half hour and stalking..I didnt get any from Clove but I got Ras and Rosie done.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh the things ya do for a Good grade....
Be sure to "Study" hard, now........


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Grinding her teeth, stretching, the whole bit. now we wait lol


Easier for you the second time isn't it!!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Easier for you the second time isn't it!!


Definitley, Im nowhere near as anxious and intent on watching her. Im just letting her do her thing, unlike with Rosie how i analyzed her every move. I am starting to get nervous the closer we get but she is such a sweet ewe and her baby is alive and moving. I have a feeling I will walk in to her with it already dryed, up, and nursing


----------



## luvmypets

Caution: wide load


----------



## luvmypets

No lambs as of this AM! I still have to buy a marking harness, I keep forgetting to order it  I will say I am very surprised at how enlarged her lady bits have become.

Anyways Im kinda happy cause Brutus's tail fell off last night, its like a weird milestone in my hobby farm career


----------



## luvmypets

And the final countdown is on! Clover is M I S E R A B L E, poor girl was so irritated last night, and much worse this morning. As she gets closer to lambing she has gotten a lot more flighty. When I even stepped towards her today she bolted away. Her udder get huge overnight, her vulva is so so irratated. She has been doing a lot of stretching and teeth grinding, and Im almost positive I saw a contraction. So all things considered it makes perfect sense we are going out of town for the rest of the day. I have my friend to check on her later tonight so I wont be dying of anxiety. 
 

 

 

 

And of course a few of the lambs  


 

Eatin her minerals 




Lined up at the feeder, and stells tail fell off


----------



## luvmypets

She seems to be in early labor. I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## luvmypets

Up and down, small contractions. Just waiting now, she is calling out a lot too. She hasn't started any real hard pushing just down a few pushes up a few pushes.


----------



## luvmypets

Looks like her water broke


----------



## TAH

Are you with her?


----------



## luvmypets

Yes maam! All on my own too, shes doing great. She has a stream of amber goo going to about her hock.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope all goes well!

Do you have the birthing kit ready?


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Always nice to have a nose and toes presentation


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> Always nice to have a nose and toes presentation


Yes maam, also seeing some color! Shes still working but we are making progress


----------



## luvmypets

He's here! She needed a bit of assistance but now he is here!


----------



## luvmypets

He is darker than Stella and he got Momma's ears


----------



## Latestarter

She was just being considerate and waiting for you and the "film crew" to be there and settled before she delivered.


----------



## luvmypets

He is exceptionally quiet, Clover keeps screaming for him and he comes over but he is quiet. I know he can baa so idk why he is so quiet. Other than that he is very vigorous, he was already running on his wobbly legs. Im nervous leaving them but its 1 AM and my brother was done so yknow. 

His ears just seal the deal


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats, that is a big lamb!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ahhh congrats! Happy Easter to you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations!!....nice looking little one there....


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats, that is a big lamb!


He got stuck too, after 30 minutes of some big pushes we only saw the toes and nose. I helped her and pulled on her contractions as she was exauhsted.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness - the pic with his feet and face out!  I laughed so hard - it's precious.  The look in his eyes is just priceless!  Looks like a Pic of the Week - or a caption contest pic to me!

Congratulations on a real cutie!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Out and about 



 



 



 

Nursing is still a new thing for Clover and she needs some help. Otherwise she adores him!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> I know he can baa so idk why he is so quiet.


Maybe he figures if he doesn't have anything important or interesting to say there is no reason to say anything at all  There are people in this world that could learn from him 

Congratulations, 2 ewes, 2 relatively easy births.


----------



## luvmypets

Ok so let me explain what happened. We were at the barn until about 2PM and I could tell Clover was going to lamb soon. We went down to see my Grandmother and we came back at 10 PM; "Just a quick check". I came in and she was in the corner panting away. My brother and mom were exaughsted and resting in the car while I observed Her. She was panting, having some contractions, I knew the baby was coming. I urged my mom and brother to go home as "Im not missing this, I need to be there for her!". Her water broke around 11 and I didnt see toes until about a half hour later. She started hard pushing. We watched as we could see the toes, muzzle, and tongue but after a half hour nothing changed despite her really straining. I quickly did some research and it described exactly what I saw, and explained how: if the baby is too big she is going to need some help. I wrapped my hands around his pasterns on each hoof and pulled on her contractions, it took about ten minutes before we got his head out. He was moving and twitching which had us very relieved! I was going to let her push him out but she was done. I pulled him and I did the sweep of the mouth and all that and then brought him up to momma. She was so confused at first, she was like "Whaaat?! " but her momma instincts kicked in and she immediatly started cooing and licking him. After everything was said and done I was concerned about Clover. She didn't get up for a significant amount of time. However after a while her babe got far enough and she got up and followed him. She licked him up and down talking to him the whole time, he was so vigorous. He was "nursing the air" within minutes of birth. Clover is a very attentative and a bit paranoid mama. If her baby is behind her and she cant see him, she starts bleating. He doesn't talk back much unless we are holding him so she is constantly murmuring little things to him. Nursing was a bit complicated, when he was getting up to find the teat she would knock him down as she was licking him. First timers are always a blast! Anyways she is still unsure about nursing unless I have a halter on her. I dont even need any tension on her lead she just stands for him..its weird.. Anyways without the lead she walks away most of the time. I know he fed this morning however.

It was such a good feeling when his head was out 




Tending to her newborn




The dude this morning, no wonder she had trouble delivering him! He's a big boy 




Anyways here was the worst part of last night. Clover was in labor and her siblings...Well they saw a free jungle gym...


 

He was born in the first few minutes of easter, just a perfect end to lambing.


----------



## luvmypets

What do you guys think of the name Simon?

My dad really wants to name him Icarus, but Im not very fond of it so.

Its a biblical reference meaning: he who hears


----------



## Mike CHS

_I like Simon.  

Those are about as big as you can safely have and glad it was a success. _


----------



## Bruce

Icarus, as in "flew to close to the sun due to hubris and died"? Any reason he likes that name?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Icarus, as in "flew to close to the sun due to hubris and died"? Any reason he likes that name?


Yes, and who knows. Luckily I can play the "Im the one who assisted birthing him" card soo


----------



## luvmypets

Its been decided! Welcome Simon to the Farm Top herd! (Farm top is our farm name)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Simon is a good name....we had a quaker parrot named Simon. I hope ya enjoy your Simon as we did ours...


----------



## luvmypets

Such a sweetie, it is so interesting how he has two different colored spots of wool. There is the obvious white but then he also has about a quarter sized silver gray spot. It's really pretty 


 



 



 


And the twins, growing like weeds


----------



## luvmypets

I adore the twins but this lil guy has stolen my heart.. I don't know what it is about him he's just special


----------



## luvmypets

3 days old and already so big! 


 

He is very playful


----------



## luvmypets

His eyes are so full of wonder and curiosity of the world around him 


 

The whole crew, Rosie's twins are little chunks!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think he is wondering... when am I going to be Big enough to jump hay-bale Hopscotch, Ras said it was Fun.....


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> I think he is wondering... when am I going to be Big enough to jump hay-bale Hopscotch, Ras said it was Fun.....


I think it will be quite some time before we are that close, but you can bet I am looking forward to it


----------



## luvmypets

I got this gorgeous watercolor back in march and Im finally going to get it framed  I remember seeing the painting in the shop and I knew it would was destined for me. It was done by a local artist.


----------



## luvmypets

Simon got banded this afternoon, and yes I got both of his jewels  He is currently laying down looking like he is about to die


----------



## Bruce

I'm not surprised, bound to be a might uncomfortable!


----------



## luvmypets

We have shearing sceduled for the 21st of may. Im sure the original crew will be thrilled with this as they have 2 yrs worth of fleece on them. Anyways I got my order for my picture frame in and Im pretty excited although it will be a few weeks before I get it. Remember when I mentioned the fecals for animal science class? Well it was actually for the vet science class but I should get the results tommorow. I sent in fecals for Ras, Rosie, Onyx, and Bear. Im hoping for good news. 

New pictures from today! The weather was perfect. 

Simon is stunning, I can't get enough of him! Its funny, this picture looks like he is just chilling out but in reality he was pouting because of banding 




I actually have two favorite pictures from this photoshoot, both are of Clover and her little Simon!






 


Clover is so gorgeous and such a patient mama, I am so happy Simon got her ears and more importantly her eyes 


 

Bolero is one of the hardest to photograph but I finally got a quality picture from him


 

I also got an awesome headshot of my favorite boy Geno


 

Here is five of the seven boys getting along. They have been bickering a lot lately. 


 

 the twins who are thriving! 


 

I have to hand it to Rosie she has a lot of patience! When these two nurse they often push up her whole back end so it looks like she is hopping backwards 




And here are our 2017 lambs all in one picture which is a rare sight indeed! 




I have more pictures if anyone is interested but Im hoping this will tide you over for now


----------



## CntryBoy777

They all seem enthralled with the plentiful, fresh green grass. They all look Wonderful and Happy....


----------



## goatgurl

@luvmypets I absolutely love that watercolor.  can't wait to see it in all its framed glory.  and congrats on this years lambs.  I know you love simon best but I gotta tell you stella is a hoot.  I love her antics.


----------



## luvmypets

Im so getting karma right now. Over the weekend my good friend who has been getting a lot of rain sent me pictures of the drenched yards and overflowin rivers. So me being me I sent her a picture of the field with the blue sky and the sun out.. welp now Karma 


 


In other news I finished CD&T vaccines today. I did the sheep yesterday and alpacas today. I actually only had a few kicks but none actually hit me. I had to have my brother handle the alpacas but I did the sheep on my own. 


 

And just some "because" pictures. These guys make me smile so much. 


 

Ya'll should hear me talk to him. I do this high pitched Siiimmmmooonnn


----------



## Bruce

Rosie does look like she could use a trim! You might not recognize her afterward


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Rosie does look like she could use a trim! You might not recognize her afterward


Im looking forward to her being nice and comfy but let me tell you she looks REALLY weird after she gets shaved


----------



## luvmypets

Im really happy because from now on my dad will be coming home on the weekends  Along with my dad has come my gmas dog who..well we dont exactly get along. Although he is going to be ours now so.. He loves my dad and my brother but he has bitten me several times. My dad and brother can pick him up and move him but even if I stand in his way he gets fresh. And as someone who gets along with most animals its kinda a bummer ..

The animals have been doing alright, the heat has been a nuisance for them. Only 20 more days until shearing. Im so excited for all the fleeces I am about to get! Im gonna have 10 in total Im probably most excited for Geno's fleece, it's just so gorgeous and soft  Everyone is healthy and happy and we seem to be going well. Also something I never mentioned that is a pretty big deal is that we went solar a few weeks ago 

And pictures because DUH 

Here is my gmas dog Duffy being checked out by the herd. One thing I do have to say is that he is incredible with the animals.



 

 



And the lambs of course!




Rosie and her...triplets??






 

All of my babies together 


 
Little Ras being the cutest




Kevin O' Bacon cooling off 





Oh and we FINALLY upgraded our muck wagon. Finally I can finish an entire stall in one trip. 


 

Hope ya'll enjoy


----------



## norseofcourse

They going to shear the pig, too?


----------



## Latestarter

With all that mud??? Kinda like those processing chickens who hate to pluck... that hog needs to be skinned!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, one good thing about the dog....ya won't have to tend to it, your brother will. I like the upgrade, I know 1 trip is better than 2...and you'll have fleece for yrs after shearing. Is there a market there for the fleece?....or is it fairly non-existant? I know they used to sell it up that way back in the mid '60s, but even cotton isn't "King" here anymore either.


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> They going to shear the pig, too?


Lol I was waiting for someone to ask that  And I dont know how the shearer would feel about that


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, one good thing about the dog....ya won't have to tend to it, your brother will. I like the upgrade, I know 1 trip is better than 2...and you'll have fleece for yrs after shearing. Is there a market there for the fleece?....or is it fairly non-existant? I know they used to sell it up that way back in the mid '60s, but even cotton isn't "King" here anymore either.


See I wish that were true but my dad always makes me watch him even tho he doesnt listen to me for diddly-squat. He just stands at the gate and yaps  

Regarding the fleece, there is some market for it but Im not sure if its really worth it


----------



## Bruce

Glad your father will be home more often!

There is some reason your brother CAN'T be in charge of the dog? It needn't be the family's dog, it can be your brother's dog.


----------



## luvmypets

Lil bub is officially a wether


----------



## CntryBoy777

Lil Bub looks like he isn't very Little anymore, getting to be a couple of "Arm Fulls" to me....


----------



## Latestarter

X2... what ^ he said! Looks to be growing quite well!


----------



## mysunwolf

How did you end up wethering him at that size? We have 2 to castrate and they are too old for the band at 8-9 weeks, or so I've been told.


----------



## luvmypets

mysunwolf said:


> How did you end up wethering him at that size? We have 2 to castrate and they are too old for the band at 8-9 weeks, or so I've been told.


He was banded at 2 weeks old  It just takes a while to actually fall off.


----------



## luvmypets

Last year someone ran over a mother turkey with a lawnmower while at our school. My FFA chapter took the eggs and we hatched out 11/12 eggs. So yesterday when I walked into class and was talking to my teacher, I noticed a box with a heatlamp over it. My mind was thinking: "There wouldn't be a heat lamp unless something is alive!" I knew it wasn't birds, but when I peeked my head in I was shocked at what I saw. Three newborn kittens were crawling around and I let out of squeal of joy. Apparently when one of the property maintenance people was weedwacking they stumbled across the still wet kittens, one was still in the amniotic sack, and there was no mother in sight. So our chapter once more took in orphans that would otherwise not have much of a chance. They are two days old now and doing great.. We are nursing them and cleaning there butts and everything! But I have a predicament..I am getting attached, the lil tabby is "my" girl who I am going to try to get as a barn cat.


----------



## samssimonsays

It is super hard not to get attached... They are adorable. I love the white and gray one... I have a thing for "blue" animals


----------



## luvmypets

samssimonsays said:


> It is super hard not to get attached... They are adorable. I love the white and gray one... I have a thing for "blue" animals


It really is  The kittens will be under our chapters care until they are fully weaned. So I have about 6 weeks to convince my dad lol

OOh I also love blue animals, I just really bonded with the tabby.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, if ya want it That bad.....then, it will be 6-8wks old to wean....set up a little spot in the barn, out of sight. Since your Dad is only home on wknds, if ya can keep it hidden for another 2-3 wknds, then tell him look What I found in the Barn....just promise to get her spayed.


----------



## samssimonsays

although that is a good idea and I would have to agree with cntryboy, I have to urge against that method. It never worked well for me  I would be honest and say you need a barn cat to keep the rodents under control in the barn because they are getting into feed.  that should help.


----------



## luvmypets

We had an attack in the coop last night. Something big we think Raccoon..I just stitched up a hen who had her shoulder exposed. I have a duck in shock in my lap. I dont know what to do. She is my last female


----------



## Mike CHS

Those things can be really hard to protect against.  I'm really sorry this is going on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Did ya find where it got in from? Sure hope the birds recover for ya. I wouldn't keep the duck hen away from other ducks, they are true flock birds and it will only increase the stress level on her to lose the whole flock at once. I have a great dislike for those critters.


----------



## luvmypets

My duck passed a few hours after I brought her in. The hen is doing good, her stitches stayed and she is much more lively. She is eating and drinking, im hoping she can pull through 

Here was the wound, about the size of a half dollar exposing her bone and a few organs. I cleaned it out and stitched it shut. I used to sew but I had never done anything like that, my dad said it looked really good. 

 

 

I think she may be paralyzed in her one leg, it could just be shes in pain. 




See how she curls her toes


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> although that is a good idea and I would have to agree with cntryboy, I have to urge against that method. It never worked well for me  I would be honest and say you need a barn cat to keep the rodents under control in the barn because they are getting into feed.  that should help.


Metal cans with integral bale handles to keep the lids locked down work too. 



luvmypets said:


> We had an attack in the coop last night. Something big we think Raccoon..I just stitched up a hen who had her shoulder exposed. I have a duck in shock in my lap. I don't know what to do. She is my last female


 Really sad you lost the duck, looks like you did a good job on your first "Vet surgery".

Your hen is lucky, coons usually rip the head and neck off, eat that and leave the rest. She must have gotten spooked just in time, not sure what would have caused the coon to leave at that time. I hope the paralysis is temporary. 

I am VERY SORRY to say that the coon will be back, it knows where the buffet is. The one that killed my hen last summer in an unsecure coop next to the "Fort Knox" coop came back later the same day SEVERAL HOURS before sunset and was going for a hen (*) in the broody buster in the FN coop (recuperating from an infection). She had been in the buster in the unsecure coop when the other hen was killed that morning or the prior night and had to have witnessed it. I moved her to the FN coop that morning after I found the dead hen. The FN coop is locked only at night. You can imagine her fright being in the buster and seeing the coon coming in, she was frantic.

I just happened to be going in the barn "at the right time" to get scratch to call the other girls in so I could lock them in the coop before dusk when I THOUGHT the coon would become active. I locked the coon in the coop and went for the air rifle I had purchased earlier that day, still unopened in it's box. The coon later moved to the woods, not under its own power. So, as @CntryBoy777 intimated, you need to find out how it got in and block that with 1/2" hardware cloth or at least 2x4 wire fencing (a weasel can still get through this). I once saw a video on BYC of a coon that took a long path to get into a coop (in a barn I think) and the SMALL spaces that it could get through. I guess they are more "fluff" than substance when they want to get through an opening you would swear they couldn't possibly fit through.

Best of luck!!! 

* She is the one I had to kill last weekend due to a horrendous prolapse from which I am very sure she could not recover.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Metal cans with integral bale handles to keep the lids locked down work too.
> 
> 
> Really sad you lost the duck, looks like you did a good job on your first "Vet surgery".
> 
> Your hen is lucky, coons usually rip the head and neck off, eat that and leave the rest. She must have gotten spooked just in time, not sure what would have caused the coon to leave at that time. I hope the paralysis is temporary.
> 
> I am VERY SORRY to say that the coon will be back, it knows where the buffet is. The one that killed my hen last summer in an unsecure coop next to the "Fort Knox" coop came back later the same day SEVERAL HOURS before sunset and was going for a hen (*) in the broody buster in the FN coop (recuperating from an infection). She had been in the buster in the unsecure coop when the other hen was killed that morning or the prior night and had to have witnessed it. I moved her to the FN coop that morning after I found the dead hen. The FN coop is locked only at night. You can imagine her fright being in the buster and seeing the coon coming in, she was frantic.
> 
> I just happened to be going in the barn "at the right time" to get scratch to call the other girls in so I could lock them in the coop before dusk when I THOUGHT the coon would become active. I locked the coon in the coop and went for the air rifle I had purchased earlier that day, still unopened in it's box. The coon later moved to the woods, not under its own power. So, as @CntryBoy777 intimated, you need to find out how it got in and block that with 1/2" hardware cloth or at least 2x4 wire fencing (a weasel can still get through this). I once saw a video on BYC of a coon that took a long path to get into a coop (in a barn I think) and the SMALL spaces that it could get through. I guess they are more "fluff" than substance when they want to get through an opening you would swear they couldn't possibly fit through.
> 
> Best of luck!!!
> 
> * She is the one I had to kill last weekend due to a horrendous prolapse from which I am very sure she could not recover.


Its our fault, we left some holes open that got washed out by rain and now we are paying for it. We are thinking it may now be a fox. I wasnt going to say this but one hen was completely dragged out and gutted. One of my ducks was MIA.  My dad is back in town so we will be setting up a trap.


----------



## Bruce

Gutting doesn't seem right for a fox, they (at least those I've lost to them) take the whole chicken. They don't eat chickens where they kill them but take them back to their dens. I found a couple of piles of feathers along the path the fox took with the last one 2 years ago and a pile by the lilac bush (where I ASSUME the hen was killed) with the first one 3 years ago RIGHT behind the little barn. Both were taken outside a couple of hours before sunset at the end of April. I THINK this is the time of year they have their kits and their "usual" food isn't abundant yet so they chance getting close to people.

http://articles.extension.org/pages/71204/predator-management-for-small-and-backyard-poultry-flocks

Don't just set a trap, fix those holes ASAP. My guess is the culprit will go straight back to the coop and avoid whatever bait you put in the trap UNLESS they can't get to the fowl. Even then my understanding is that to trap a coon (at least, rats too) you need to have the trap baited but NOT set for several days so the critter gets used to it being there and NOT being a danger to them when they go in after the bait. 

BEST OF LUCK! Having lost 2 hens (nearly 3) to foxes and 2 to a coon, I really feel for you.


----------



## luvmypets

Dont worry the holes was the first thing we did


----------



## CntryBoy777

An open can of sardines is wonderful bait for a coon or possum....they will lick the can.


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry about the attack     and your losses.  I hope the hen recovers and whatever it was doesn't come back.


----------



## luvmypets

I feel sick to my stomach.. we are missing so many birds.. including my precious soci. I know its my fault I just want to hide but I know I can't. Standing outside the barn looking at the damage it just leaves a weight on me that hurts in a way I've never felt before..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we never like things when it seems that in "Hindsight", we are responsible for a bad outcome. However, it is the "Lessons Learned" that makes us Better as we continue on. Every single person has and will make mistakes, as long as they live. So, instead of kicking yourself for something ya can't Change....be that much more determined to do and be Better from this point on. There are many more there depending on ya, too.


----------



## luvmypets

Thanks @CntryBoy777 I needed that. 

Well guess what, my patient left me a present as she was so grateful for my help. I came home to a nice brown egg


----------



## CntryBoy777

Do ya know how long to leave the stitches in?....are ya keeping them dry and lubricated with antibotic ointment?


----------



## Latestarter

You lost so many birds? I thought you only lost 2 and the duck? Did the attacker return and take more? Nice doc job on the hen BTW...


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> You lost so many birds? I thought you only lost 2 and the duck? Did the attacker return and take more? Nice doc job on the hen BTW...


It probably wasnt that many, it just seems that way. Maybe like 5 At least two are missing, two confirmed dead, one injured. 

I remember when we lost jeff our entire herd seemed a lot smaller, so I suppose its that same mentality.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for your losses... Security... it's a never ending battle. Predators gotta eat too.


----------



## norseofcourse

Hang in there


----------



## luvmypets

Thank you everyone for your kinds words, I prayed a lot these past few days. I have been in a terrible mood since friday, and this morning I was very cranky. But I took a short nap and when I woke up it was like the weight of this past week was lifted. Its strange, almost like a switch went off.

Anyways our pigs have learned how to lift the gate off its hinges and escape. Thankfully that gate opens up to our big fenced in field and that is always closed up. So after a few mornings of this happening my dad came up with a solution, he flipped the part that holds the gate upside down so when they push up it holds.







My brother leading them back to the pen, you can see where the gate was lifted.




I thought it was pretty neat 




And kevin who is starting to look very tasty! My dad wants to keep them until september to harvest.


----------



## luvmypets

Look how big Simon is getting  3 weeks old today..


----------



## Latestarter

It's amazing how strong pigs are... For as much fat as they have when you cook them, they have muscles that are incredibly strong. Glad they didn't disappear like a certain hog I once knew   Especially since yours are rather expensive specialty pigs.


----------



## babsbag

I have been installing gates like that ever since I started owning goats. They too know how to lift them off of the hinges.


----------



## greybeard

The way the gate is currently mounted is how all livestock and security gates are supposed to be mounted. That's the sole purpose of the adjustable hinge parts.  For a manufacturer, it would be much more cost effective just to make them with 2 welded on and immovable hinges. Bigger gates only have a single movable hinge--a compromise between flexibility and keeping costs down.

Around here, if you hang a gate with both pins pointing up, you're likely to find your livestock roaming the highway because someone has stolen your gate.


----------



## luvmypets

Huh, luckily I haven't heard of people stealing gates around here, but I will definitly make sure we fix all the gates.


----------



## Baymule

Just caught up on your journal. You have had some cutie-pie lambs!! So adorable! I don't band mine, I castrate with a knife, it's over in seconds and they heal right up. A friend showed me how the first year, talked me through it the second lambing with the first ram lamb. Then I did the next two all on my own!

Pigs are brilliant smart, they will keep you guessing! LOL So sorry about the loss of your poultry. Predators need to eat too, but not YOUR birds!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> An open can of sardines is wonderful bait for a coon or possum....they will lick the can.



And die from the loss of blood through their lacerated tongues?? 



Latestarter said:


> Sorry for your losses... Security... it's a never ending battle. Predators gotta eat too.



That's what DD1 (the emotional vegetarian) said when foxes took our hens. I say they need to eat something BESIDES the birds I raised from day old chicks. I have plenty of woodchucks they are MORE than welcome to!!



greybeard said:


> Around here, if you hang a gate with both pins pointing up, you're likely to find your livestock roaming the highway because someone has stolen your gate.


Time to move somewhere the people are a bit more honest @greybeard


----------



## Baymule

It must be all those people that moved INTO Texas from SOMEWHERE ELSE that would steal your gate @greybeard


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> And die from the loss of blood through their lacerated tongues??
> 
> 
> 
> That's what DD1 (the emotional vegetarian) said when foxes took our hens. I say they need to eat something BESIDES the birds I raised from day old chicks. I have plenty of woodchucks they are MORE than welcome to!!
> 
> 
> Time to move somewhere the people are a bit more honest @greybeard



I'm even trying to get rid of woodchucks.  Got some rodent bombs today to put in their tunnels.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I'm even trying to get rid of woodchucks.  Got some rodent bombs today to put in their tunnels.


 
Sounds like the movie Caddyshack to me......


----------



## Bruce

Let me know how that works (and what product you use). Problem is the number of access holes and their location. I know there is one under the pile of timbers in front of the barn. Some of those timbers are 10x12. I have no heavy equipment to move them so no way I can get to that tunnel. I ASSUME the tunnel in the hay mow (ie dirt and rock collection) I filled in and the one in the rock pile north of the barn connect to the one under the timber pile.


----------



## luvmypets

So where has luv been this week?

Well I was preparing for the biggest Ag event at my school.. Barnyard Days! Ever year over a thousand kids from local schools come to our school to learn about different aspects of agriculture! This year we had 12 exhibits which showcased everything from goats to tractors. I brought S'more, Bolero, Rosie, Stella, and Brutus. The alpacas were very well behaved and didnt spit or kick. Rosie was very loud but she calmed down on the second day and got lots of treats to keep her happy. I also got to see my preschool teacher who I haven't seen since 6th grade. It was a great event and lots of fun! Not only did we come with animals we brought a few home too! We have 8 new chicks who my silkie has adopted even though she wasnt broody at all. She is seriously the best mama! Also a girl was giving away 7 two month old pullets and how could I say no..I mean come on free layers! It doesnt get much better than that 

My beautiful Cirra and her new babies





My new pullets, cant wait for eggs!





And here are some pics from the event!


























 


ETA: My chicken who was injured in the attack is doing great, I was very worried she may never get use in her right leg but I have seen some promising improvements. When I first found her she had no use in her leg, her toes were curled and she used her wing as a brace when she would stand. Now I am seeing her lift her leg and her toes are normal again. It is evident she does not have full use of her leg.. but to know I saved her life fills me with so much joy. And the fact her toes are normal again is just


----------



## Baymule

How could you say no to free pullets! Love the silkie mamma, how sweet.


----------



## Southern by choice

How exciting that is awesome!


----------



## norseofcourse

Sounds like Barnyard Days was a great time - looks like they have a nice setup for it.  Congrats on the new chicks!


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> Sounds like Barnyard Days was a great time - looks like they have a nice setup for it.  Congrats on the new chicks!


It really was! S'more got featured on the website most people use to look for news so that was pretty exciting


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh!!.....just imagine that....S'more....


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> It really was! S'more got featured on the website most people use to look for news so that was pretty exciting


What an honor!


----------



## greybeard

It was most of  a lifetime before I realized woodchucks and groundhogs were one and the same. 
We don't have any here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That sounds like an event I would have enjoyed


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> It was most of  a lifetime before I realized woodchucks and groundhogs were one and the same.
> We don't have any here.


We don't have chipmunks here 
I used to live west of here and had a colony in my yard
Never knew how tiny they were


----------



## luvmypets

OneFineAcre said:


> That sounds like an event I would have enjoyed


You really would have, it was our 20th aniversary as well!


----------



## luvmypets

It has been HOT this week. We have had the temps in the 90's all week. Thankfully however the temp is going down tommorow. Its been pretty rough on the herd, esecially the sheep, but they are getting sheared Sunday so they will have relief. I know im miserable in this heat so I can only imagine how they feel 

Pictures as always! 
Trisha is growing into a fine gilt! She is finally starting to catch up to the boys. Here you can see her begging for some treats in the wallow they made. I filled it up some more as it was starting to dry out and they really enjoy it. 



 

Geno after I hosed him down, and he hogs the hose! You can see a Ras butt by the gate


 


And here are some of the lovely sheep trying to escape the heat. 




He has started to warm up to me and he frequently comes over to sniff me or nibble on my clothing. I even got him to eat out of my hand! 




Beautiful Simon chilling with Alcalde 




I absolutely love what Simon is growing into. He is going to be stunning! 


 

And here is mama Cirra with her chicks. Looks like all of them are broilers, they are growing fast. I was bummed out at first but I remembered how I have been wanting to raise our own meat birds for this so yea. One chick if its a girl will definitly be pardoned, I named her Sandra and shes cute cause she has two black dots.


----------



## luvmypets

1 down 9 to go


----------



## luvmypets

@CntryBoy777 the face of defeat 



 


No longer a fluffnut


----------



## luvmypets

Last one! Lots of pics once we are settled


----------



## Latestarter

Is your clipper missing a tooth? Glad you got them all done. Boy, those are some pretty unhappy looking alpacas   They aren't going to let you get anywhere near them for the next 6 months!


----------



## Mike CHS

They weren't just unhappy looking they looked downright mad.


----------



## luvmypets

Shearing was great today! We started at 10 and ended at 4. The animals are happy and I have so much fleece! I will do pics tommorow, I am one tired gal


----------



## Baymule

I admire your shearing skills! Awesome!


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> I admire your shearing skills! Awesome!


Oh no I didn't do it lol, we had a lady come out. She was very nice!


----------



## Bruce

I bet those fluffy animals are WAY more comfortable now. My boys are hanging in the barn whenever it is sunny out. Those blankets just gotta go!




greybeard said:


> It was most of  a lifetime before I realized woodchucks and groundhogs were one and the same.
> We don't have any here.


I'd be happy to send you a couple so you are not denied the opportunity to watch them run and have tunnels dug everywhere


----------



## luvmypets

Ah got busy these past few days! So shearing went great and I have so much fleece! Here are some pictures, we had a long but sucessful day. Everyone was pretty easy to set up except Sequoia. He put up a fight and knocked the shearer over three times. And dont get me started on Alcalde..he screamed his head off, if you're interested you can watch the video here
https://instagram.com/p/BUXa-V8lPXW/

S'more was the first alpaca to be sheared, he did great








Poor Bear's shearing got put on hold for a few minutes because the clippers decided to be annoying.


 

Geno got a cute haircut!











Chillin in the field




I also got a few new ducks, at least two are girls, they are young so its hard to tell


----------



## luvmypets

Here are some pictures from today, they all look great with their haircuts! Both of my ewes also got praised by the shearer for their awesome fiber  
Miss Rosie ft Simon trying to steal a snack




The naked herd 




My lovely Clover, she got was a mess during shearing :/ As you can see she got a lil cut. 


 

My pretty girls! Seeing how they are in an awesome body condition makes me feel so happy!


 

And guess what happened yesterday? Ok I'll give you a hint..It involves Ras and something I've been saying I will do for over a year. Yup he is no longer a Ram, he is still in a funk but he has a significant improvement from yesterday. Im happy all went well, however he is much more shy now..Cannot say I blame him


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Is your clipper missing a tooth? Glad you got them all done. Boy, those are some pretty unhappy looking alpacas   They aren't going to let you get anywhere near them for the next 6 months!


They were grumpy during it but very happy afterwards! I must ask, what did you mean by is my clipper missing a tooth?


----------



## Bruce

Lots of high ridges. Obviously a "get the fiber off" cut rather than a "show" cut. I don't guess it takes too much time before the height differences are "invisible".

I bet they are a LOT happier without their winter coats!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Lots of high ridges. Obviously a "get the fiber off" cut rather than a "show" cut. I don't guess it takes too much time before the height differences are "invisible".
> 
> I bet they are a LOT happier without their winter coats!!!


Ah yes, it will even out in a few weeks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

As long as S'more has his muzzle and brows, he will always have his character.....
They all look so much Cooler...and having shed the fleece, I know they feel so much Lighter....sure glad none of them "Floated Away" on ya.....
The ducks look good too!!


----------



## Latestarter

Was gonna say... when all that fleece is removed from the alpacas, there really isn't much meat to 'em. Yes, the tooth missing comment was because of all the "ridges" left behind. Just curious... is there some reason why the sheep didn't get their upper chest (brisket area) and neck sheared?


----------



## Baymule

They look so funny after shearing. I had to laugh!


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Just curious... is there some reason why the sheep didn't get their upper chest (brisket area) and neck sheared?


They did, just some places look a bit fuller than others, it honestly is just a lil poof on the front of their necks.  

Here you can see it really isnt that much, ras probably has the most


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> They look so funny after shearing. I had to laugh!


Perks of having hair sheep eh? Yes they do look a bit silly, I laughed at Razzle for a solid five minutes  I think they look lovely though, Ras just looks silly because without his fluff his head is too big for his body


----------



## luvmypets

Ras is proggressong nicely in the healing process. Will not lie tho, the barn still smells like the surgery  even though I have the doors open and the fans on. I am very pleased by his immediate behavioral change. The few weeks leading up to his surgery Ras had started ramming me. It was so frustrating because he would come up to me for our usual snuggles but it turned aggressive  I like to sit in the grass and observe the animals and he would continually come up to roughly rub his head on me and ram me. It got obnoxious to the point I was pushing my "baby" away. I know how it gets with Rams and so the money I had been saving since last year finally went to good use. My dad seemed so proud that I would pay for the entire surgery($200) I told him I just wanted it done but he still didnt want me paying the whole price and so I got 100 back. Ras was in a poo mood on Monday, understandably so considering he had been knocked out and stripped of his..ahem.,medals. I told my dad to leave him on stall rest but when I get to the barn he is out grazing . When I called the crew in he slowly mosied over. He didnt even rush in, I mean I knew he would be out of it but dang. He has been with the alpacas since the lambs arrived and he would CONSTANTLY knock over the alpaca feed buckets, which hang about two- three feet off the ground. But not on Monday, he slowly waddled in ate his dinner and layed down. Tuesday he was doing better, he was talking again with his awkward voice-cracking baa. Since his surgery he has become more skittish, he still lets me kiss his nose tho 
And yesterday I was seeing my old bub again, not completely, but he has started his normal shenanigans again. He allowed for lots of snuggles, he let me pet his face, scratch under his chin, and rub the top of his head. He also was back to stealing food he shouldnt be  which, although annoying, is a relief to see him recovering so well. He also has had no interest in knocking the alpaca buckets down. Since his surgery I have seen no ramming behavior at all. The ewes seem thrilled he isnt harrassing them anymore. He seems almost confused that the hormones arent there anymore. I honestly couldnt be happier, I can finally enjoy my Razzleton!  

My plans for fall are to rent a ram, I honestly don't want to keep a ram around full time. There is however a gorgeous longwool ram for sale right in my price range so we will see. I may email that breeder in fall and ask to rent a ram for october or so. If not I know someone in PA who I can most likely email. 

I will also most likely be breeding Stella, she should be 9 months then so if shes a decent size I will put her in the breeding group.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad he is healing up fairly well, and I'm sure it is a bit confusing to him with such a sudden change. It sure will be much safer for ya in the barnyard and the others as well. Hope the fall time plans work theirself out for ya, too.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have found ram personalities to be all over the place.  That won't help you but I'm glad the "correction" made yours more biddable.


----------



## luvmypets

luvmypets said:


> Clover is up next. If she has a boy I will be selling him as a fiber wether.
> View attachment 30914



We ALL know I was lying


----------



## luvmypets

Mike CHS said:


> We have found ram personalities to be all over the place.  That won't help you but I'm glad the "correction" made yours more biddable.


Yea, I dont think I want to have a ram. It would be much easier to rent/borrow one.


----------



## luvmypets

Someone had their car parked on the other side of the fence and I saw him standing there looking at the animals his arms reaching over. So I walked over to him and the second he saw me he bolted. And when I say bolted I mean he ran across the road to his car, didnt even look to see if others were coming. Then he drove into our neighbors yard, which was all nice and tidy, with a ridiculously tight turn and he sped off. It was very sketchy, I looked to see if he had thrown anything over but I couldnt find anything. I normally wouldnt care if some one was observing them but the second he saw me he was gone within thirty seconds. He ran as if he was doing something illegal..which Im wondering if he was trying to dump trash or something onto our property. If that wasnt sketchy enough I also remembering that his trunk was open..


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> Someone had their car parked on the other side of the fence and I saw him standing there looking at the animals his arms reaching over. So I walked over to him and the second he saw me he bolted. And when I say bolted I mean he ran across the road to his car, didnt even look to see if others were coming. Then he drove into our neighbors yard, which was all nice and tidy, with a ridiculously tight turn and he sped off. It was very sketchy, I looked to see if he had thrown anything over but I couldnt find anything. I normally wouldnt care if some one was observing them but the second he saw me he was gone within thirty seconds. He ran as if he was doing something illegal..which Im wondering if he was trying to dump trash or something onto our property. If that wasnt sketchy enough I also remembering that his trunk was open..


Thats very strange...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!! It is a good thing that ya saw him. I bet he was thinking about stealing an animal. If ya see that type of thing again....take Pics....the person, vehicle, and license plate if at all possible. Don't ever let your actions place you in a dangerous situation. The world is full of shady characters and I don't need, wish, or want to hear an Amber Alert out for you. The "Times" are definitely changing and the "Wicked and Evil" will only continue to get worse....so, don't take any chances.....okay, the father talk is over.....


----------



## Baymule

He was probably there to steal dinner. There are some real low lifes out there. Go talk to the neighbors, explain what happened and ask them to watch out, take description and license plate numbers.


----------



## Latestarter

I agree with the others. I believe he was trying to get an animal to come to the fence for a snatch and go... I suggest you notify the police or sheriff about what happened and give them whatever description you can on the car and the person. It may become important down the road if you have animals stolen and need to file an insurance claim. 

Then arm yourself with a good hand gun, a straight, flat shooting long range rifle, a couple of light towers with armed guards and 50 cals... maybe a mortar or two...


----------



## animalmom

What @Latestarter, no trip wire... how about a few claymores?


----------



## luvmypets

Love these guys so much ! 

Simon is so gorgeous, the cross between Ras and Clover really blew me away. I know hes across but I just love all of his features. 



 



 


 

Im wondering if Ras may have gotten Rosie covered, could just be shes carried many babies. We will see




Little fluff head Brutus, he has started to give me kisses just like his daddy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Brutus has a few of his daddy's Freckles, too. They look really good, but Stella has 'em Beat!....


----------



## luvmypets

Crazy to think that last year I started with my two ewes. I feel so blessed to have them in my life. Look how big Brutus is, what a lil fatty.


----------



## Bruce

And what a short time ago it was that you were sweating that lamb being born!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> And what a short time ago it was that you were sweating that lamb being born!


I know, now Im planning for this fall..its crazy


----------



## luvmypets

Im covered in mud but Im surprising my dad by adding more border to the duck pond. 

Here are some pictures from this week, its been pretty nice


----------



## Bruce

I'm glad you've been having decent weather. It won't stop raining here!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I'm glad you've been having decent weather. It won't stop raining here!


Yea, we had it on and off. It was mostly during the school day and when I got home the sun was out.


----------



## luvmypets

Here is some of my photography from this past wednesday, it was really hot but the sun was just right for pictures. 

Here is handsome prince Brutus, I just adore his fleece, it is sooo soft. Him and Stella are so friendly now that they know I dont bite, it also helps I bring out some of their favorite treats  


 

Here we have Mr. Bolero sunbathing. The pacas love to scare me and look like they are dead  And even though I know they are fine..every now and then I have to make sure. And im always greeted by a grumpy "do you mind" face




Here is Sequoia mid roll 


 

My Ras being a weirdo  My dad pointed out that Ras is like: I used to like these ewes a lot but I cant pinpoint why  Seriously he sniffs their butts and he has this look on his face like "what am I doing? "



 

My lovely Rosie getting up close and personal


 

Alcalde was enjoying himself in the big patch of thistle, dont ask me why 


 

Here is my favorite picture from the shoot, little stella smiling as simon yells "wait up"


 

The lil sass monster @stells 


 

My pretty Patricia is shedding her underbelly and looks quite silly, we plan on breeding her once the boys "have their bad day" 


 

And finally a photo of one of my new ducks, they are just so lovely


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like they are enjoying the lack of Fleece and are much more comfortable. Glad ya was able to enjoy the sunny afternoon.....but, where is the pic of the Increased duck yard?....ya know, the one ya got so Muddy doing....


----------



## Bruce

Stella looks like she got hit with a sudden gust of wind from her left  I see the other two are smart enough to head into such a wind


----------



## luvmypets

I just have to share how huge Kevin has gotten. he is easily over 300lbs. These picture do not do him justice, he is a beast. He doesn't even look that big until you get close to him. In the one picture where he is standing next to a post, the post is just about 2.5 feet tall.


----------



## CntryBoy777

He has put on some weight and size....the hair can be deceptive.


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> He has put on some weight and size....the hair can be deceptive.


He is so big! Trust me when I say his hair isnt giving him much.


----------



## luvmypets

Cleaned out this old cabinet and turned it into the perfect feed storage area; clean, dry, and not accessible for the animals  Im planning on adding a shelf for feed scoops.


----------



## Bruce

Neatly organized  Does that work? 

No rat access I guess, that is good. I have to keep my feed in 10 gallon metal cans with handles that hold the lids down. I would have to build a rat proof cabinet to keep bagged feed in. Luckily for me, I don't have as many animals, nor TYPES of animals, as you do and the feed store is only 10 minutes away. I only buy as much as I can fit in the cans. I do have to plan ahead 1 week and have them order the Poulin alpaca and llama pellets since they don't stock them. But they only get a little each day so a bag lasts months.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya don't have to get into that bottom bag very often....stacking, unstacking, and spillage....tho, I'm sure there is a "System" and reason it works for ya. Neat and tidy are certainly pluses for any storage area....we use metal cans too.


----------



## luvmypets

We put my chicken down yesterday. It was the hen I sutured up. She was unable to walk friday, however I was giving her a few days to see if it improved. When it didnt I finally couldnt watch her suffer and I asked my brother to put her down. I couldnt bring myself to do it, Im just glad she isnt suffering anymore. The hardest part was she was still bright eyed and wanted to do everything, she just couldnt. RIP  Gimpy


----------



## Latestarter

sorry... you did what was best and you tried.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to hear that, but did ya do a necropsy to determine why she was limping?


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry to hear that, but did ya do a necropsy to determine why she was limping?


No, I wouldnt really know what to look for, my guess is a nerve got severed and she was left without use in her leg.


----------



## luvmypets

I was going to update on the broiler chicks because they had been growing very well and I was excited because they were almost ready. Kinda glad I didnt because yesterday, mid-afternoon, all of them except one was killed along with their mother and two layers. The worst part is only one was taken..the rest were just dead, killed for sport. I lost my special silkie mama Cirra, and when I saw her I started bawling. Normally when a chicken dies I feel bad but I move on. But with Cirra she is just so special. She had three of her own hatches and mothered any babies given to her. If she heard any sort of baby cheeping she would rush over and fluff up her feathers even if it wasnt her chick. When I saw her a few feet away from two of her babies I knew she had fought to protect her chicks to her last breath. 

Characteristics of the kill dont match up with anything ive read so im not sure 
-one chick missing 
-six birds dead 
-small bite marks
-small amount of blood 
-besides one hen, no evidence of struggle
- claw marks under back gate. 
-cause of death is hard to tell

All websites point to weasal but the claw marks seem big, like house cat sized. My best guess is a fox as our neighbors lost all of their chickens to one and even saw it during the day carrying a hen in its mouth. 

Here are pictures of two places that were dug in, and the ground is really dry so this thing was desperate.


----------



## LocoYokel

So sorry to hear about your chickens.  It is always hard to lose a critter but so many... darn predators. 

I was just catching up on your journal.  Your photography is amazing!  You could easily turn that talent into a career. I just love this one.



luvmypets said:


> Here is my favorite picture from the shoot, little stella smiling as simon yells "wait up"


----------



## Bruce

That is awful!!! 
Where did you find the dead birds? Spread out on the ground or on the roost?
Where were the bite marks?
Were the bodies mangled?

I'm still thinking weasel. As I understand it, a fox will kill and eat, probably cart it off to do so. A coon will eat the head and neck leaving the body (check my next post in my journal). A weasel will bite their necks at night when they are asleep and drink the blood. Won't touch anything else.

I know weasels can dig but if the claw marks look too big for a weasel MAYBE it had some assistance from a fox that tried to dig under and gave up, leaving a hole big enough for the weasel?


----------



## luvmypets

They were spread all over the run @Bruce


----------



## Bruce

hmmmmm


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> hmmmmm


Oh meant to say bite marks were barely visible, they were small. The bite marks that I could find were on the back of the legs and by the breast area


----------



## Bruce

hmmmmm again! Not a fox, they don't have small teeth and they don't nibble legs and breasts, they go for the neck. Do you think the bites were enough to kill them or maybe they died of fright when they were attacked? MAYBE a cat? It would likely have had to take advantage of the dug out area under the gate rather than digging under itself though. I don't think a cat would go to that much trouble.

You might find the one that you think was taken off in the bushes or something. Ran and hid I HOPE or maybe ran and still died of shock


----------



## norseofcourse

I"m so sorry, what a terrible loss


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's so sad and hard to hear. This is the time of year that the previous year's babies are sent out on their own to find their own territory.....so, it could be a juvenile predator, too. A weasel is not a chaser, but an ambusher. If there are bobcat there, it could be a yound one. The marks around the legs could be the swipes of the claws to throw the prey off balance and stumble, then pouncing on the neck with their teeth....this could explain the marks on the breast as being missed attempts. Tho usually they will concentrate on a single animal and carry it off, so it is really difficult to say for sure. It does sound much more like a fox to me, but the tooth size makes that questionable, too. One thing is for sure, it will return until it is stopped, or the food source runs out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for the loss of your birds. It sucks... Hope you find the culprit.


----------



## luvmypets

The culprit is a red fox, saw it yesterday evening around the same time the 7 were killed. I shouldnt even say Im the one that saw it out dog Shadow did and he chased it off. My dad and I are going to work on trapping it this weekend.

In other news I had my first driving practice and it went awful. I had a panic attack after five minutes and I couldnt make it out on the main road. I mean the guy wanted me to drive to the MVC when I have never done so before. I understand it is all a learning experience but I had no intention of hurting innocent civilians. My three hour lesson was about 5 minutes. I honestly hate driving

In some happier news we took in two new ducks yesterday, they are so super cute. They are rescues from upstate, both are females and they are muscovies. Their names are Cheese and Quackers and they are super cute!








So today I worked on finishing the border on the duck pond. I worked for about 3 hours and got a good amount done. I think I might order a duck x-ing sign to put in/near the pond.

Here are pictures documenting the progress, the part to the left with stone is the original pond border, it just never got finished.
This is before you could tell anything was happening.




Progress, you can see the pekins were moving in where I was working




Here the border is just about finished




I started laying stones around the border,




That's all I managed for today, but I hope to finish tommorow

ETA: Schools over until fall, I will be going into my junior year


----------



## goatgurl

so cute, I love my muscovies!  are you sure they age both girls?  the one in the back kind of looks like a young drake.  what ever they are they are sure cute.  and I really like the duck pond.  looks good.


----------



## luvmypets

And here is some photography I have been meaning to post but it just kept slipping my mind. This is from last week I believe.

Here are the pigs, Tubby Looks dumb in this photo, and Trish looks like she is contemplating something lol


 

Kevin looking tasty, we are so close to slaughter I can almost taste it. This folks is one fat hog.









Miss Patricia 


 
Here are some pictures of the pacas

Mr. Bear looking chill


 

Geno was sunbathing and looked like he was dying. 




They all do this and if you didnt know any better you would think they were dead 


 

And heres one of the duckies 


 

And now we have some of the sheep which I will continue into another post because there are a lot 

Im annoyed this photo didnt focus, but I still really like it 


 

Simon and stella snuggling


----------



## luvmypets

Here are more pictures yay

My favorite photo, baby Simon looking Stunning as always. He looks just like his momma 




More simon photos, I got so many because he was following me around the whole time. 




His eyes are just 




His ears make it difficult to take full portraits 


 

Simons "its hot and Im eating face"


 
An updated picture of Simon and Clover side by side, so happy he got her looks, do ignore the stray feedscoop.


 

Ras being a butt to Simon 


 

My crazy herd, im annoyed there was a 
smudge on the lense but still a nice photo, you can see how fat Brutus is now! 


 

Handsome Brutus, first lamb of the season, fattest of them all. 




Rosie, Ras, and the twins. They are growing up so fast


----------



## luvmypets

goatgurl said:


> so cute, I love my muscovies!  are you sure they age both girls?  the one in the back kind of looks like a young drake.  what ever they are they are sure cute.  and I really like the duck pond.  looks good.


Yup both girls, they are loud when you pick them up too. Not as bad as the pekin hens which quack so frickin loud for no reason lol.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They all look Great!!....and your "Handywork" is Fantastic!!
That's quite a bit of Hard work there....I wish we had available rock around here like that....that I didn't have to pay for. I have duck pond envy now....mine are going to have to make do with a Beach.....it is mostly rock, just itsy-teeny-weeny ones.....


----------



## luvmypets

Super excited! Tommorow we are getting new birds. We are trading 6 of our roosters for layers AND they also agreed to let me trade my pekin drakes for some female ducks. One happy chicken mama right here  

Also this is the farm I bought Rosie and Clover at. Its funny I was thinking and I realized that the sheep technically belong to me. Reggie was my brothers sheep and he bred rosie. Rosie and Clove were my birthday present after mammy passed. So Any offspring from them are mine. And since Ras is rosies son and he was bred back to Her and Clover, their offspring are mine as well lol. Me being a possessive sheep mom


----------



## Bruce

I think I need higher math to follow that! But congratulations on your ever increasing "holdings".


----------



## luvmypets

OK @Bruce hopefully this will help ya 

Rosie and Clover are both my sheep 

Rosie + Reggie = Ras 

Ras + Rosie = Stella/Brutus 

Ras + Clover = Simon


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, since Reggie isn't yours, technically only half of Ras is yours therefore only 3/4 of Stella, Brutus and Simon are yours unless you paid your brother for Reggie's stud fees


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, she has paid him by doing chores and tending to his animals as "Favors".....


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, she has paid him by doing chores and tending to his animals as "Favors".....


Very true! I was the one who trained that buttface of a ram


----------



## luvmypets

Gonna get rid of all these boys, there are 8 in total. They were tormenting the poor girls


----------



## luvmypets

We got two ducks and three chickens all female! 



Remember when we had that scare with the strange man near the fence. Well my dad just told me that in a few townships over someone stole 7 goats. Thankfully he didnt eat them, just resold them, and through the power of facebook they got home again. Still scary, what is wrong with people


----------



## Bruce

Really scary! Did the buyers get shafted or did someone force the thief to pay them back?

Sounds like everyone should be chipping or tattooing their animals. Hard to prove ownership otherwise.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Are those 2 ducks khaki campbells?....we really like ours, tho they are smaller....they are great layers. At this stage in your "Life", it is always Wise to be cautious in those situations with strangers.


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Are those 2 ducks khaki campbells?....we really like ours, tho they are smaller....they are great layers. At this stage in your "Life", it is always Wise to be cautious in those situations with strangers.


Yes they are, such lovely girls too! That last sentence sounds like my dad @CntryBoy777


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Really scary! Did the buyers get shafted or did someone force the thief to pay them back?
> 
> Sounds like everyone should be chipping or tattooing their animals. Hard to prove ownership otherwise.


Not sure, pretty sure the man was never caught. My guess is the buyers were kind and gave the goats back to their rightful owners.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, guess that makes sense....I have 4 daughters....


----------



## luvmypets

Happy Fourth Everyone! 

Wanted to share some pictures 

This morning the boys took on a rather odd formation while sunbathing







 



 



 
Stella is wondering: What the heck is going on?!


----------



## CntryBoy777

May be they are "Communicating" with other "Life Forms".......


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty funny looking all lined up.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the birth of Simon and your new duck additions!! The animals are looking great!
I'm sorry to about the poultry you lost, especially your special momma hen!


----------



## luvmypets

Can all you guys send some healing energy towards S'more. He was very lethargic and uninterested in everything. He is eating and drinking so I think he has pnuemonia. I gave him a shot of pennicillin and he has recovered a bit but he still isnt himself.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying he pulls through!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh No!!......S'more has to recover and you are the one that can do it.....will certainly ask for your guideance in this matter..... .....and one for S'more


----------



## TAH

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Praying he pulls through!


x2


----------



## Bruce

Should he maybe be checked by a vet?


----------



## luvmypets

s'more looks much better this morning. He was up and alert when we came in the barn and he trotted out with Bolero and Sequoia. He also sunbathed with the rest of the boys and is happily grazing rn. He seems in much better spirits, I know he isnt fully back and that we have to watch him but Im grateful he is feeling better. I mean considering he jusy layed down all day yesterday his behavior today Is a step in the right direction. 

@Bruce I did consider the vet but considering that we have some medicine here I wanted to try that first as the vet is $. Dont get me wrong, if we had to call her we would but if we can treat him on our own we will try. His symptoms mirrored when Ras got bactetial pnuemonia in June so I did what I could and thankfully it has worked so far. 

Keep sending healing energy


----------



## Baymule

Hope S'more continues to improve. I hate it when my animals get sick. It's not like they can tell you what hurts....you just have to guess and do the best you can.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, I didn't realize you had seen something similar before. Given my near total lack of experience with Alpacas, and since neither has gotten ill since I've had them, I wouldn't have a clue what might be wrong if one of them started to act "off".


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just wondering how things are doing with ya?.....haven't heard from ya in a bit, but know ya are busy with everything there....but, ya haven't been forgotten....


----------



## luvmypets

Well I suppose I've just been waiting. I knew S'more wouldnt be with us much longer. I have always been very intuitive with the animals and I could sense he was coming close to his end. No matter how much we tried or if we had the vet out it wouldnt change what I knew was coming. The first post where I asked yall to pray for him I thought he had pneumonia, but when I looked at his eyelids it was evident he was becoming anemic. He wasnt white yet so I immediatly put him on a high dose of panacure that lasted five days. I also syringe fed him red-cell to give him extra energy. He bounced back for a few days before crashing again. I went to visit him one night and he looked dead but when i gave him a nudge he jumped up and had a big gulp of water and a nibble of hay before laying down again. Last wednesday we left for vacation and he was doing fine until last night my dad told me he had passed away. I thought I would be strong but this is hitting me hard. Something I want to say is Smore was much older than we had initially thought. We were told he was 10 however he doesnt have his papers. The shearer also said that he looked ancient and his teeth made her think he was 15 or 16 because they were really bad and worn down. Certain sections were chipped others were down right broken.


----------



## LocoYokel

So sorry, S'more will be missed by us all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was kinda thinking that might be the issue, but was hoping it was another reason.....somethings just can't be helped or avoided, so don't be too hard on yourself....you did just fine and much better than I would have. I hate it for ya cause ya sure have had a rough time with the pacas lately, and there isn't a cure for age....so, keep your chin up and know ya did what ya could....I for one am really Proud of ya and support ya during these rough times, and will rejoice with ya in the Good.....


----------



## Bruce

Seems weird to "like" such a sad post. 

Really sorry you lost him. The shearer's comment on his age and how she determined it does make his demise more understandable. Not easier though.


----------



## Baymule

You can be proud that you gave S'more a good life while you had him. You gave him the best of care and more love than he ever had. We know that we are going to lose some, but we do the best we can. Big hugs to you, you are a good alpaca mommy. There are those that get close to us and wrap around our hearts.

When our old Labrador died, I played this video over and over crying my eyes out. It is hauntingly beautiful and it brought me comfort. I hope it is a comfort to you too.







Tribute to my Danny Dog.
https://www.backyardchickens.com/threads/danny-dog.611066/


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope things are getting better for ya....school is starting soon, or has already.....wish ya a good year and do your Best....and, everything will fall into place....keep your chin Up, and know that you are up to the task. My Mom use to tell me...."When the going gets Tough....the Tough get going".....so, you can weather any storm....just know ya are never standing alone..


----------



## luvmypets

I'm still alive 
The animals are alright however we lost more chickens. In good news my dad has come home. And I start school on the 28th. 


That's all


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks for the update and glad your dad is back home with y'all. Sure sorry about losing more chickens....really miss seeing ya around, but I understand....


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the update! Come back more often.


----------



## Latestarter

Good to "see" you out with your animals. Gonna get real busy for you again right around the corner. Looking forward to your next school year? I'm sure you're going to do great! Hope you'll have a few minutes to spare for us every so often to let us know how you're doing


----------



## Bruce

Is it super hot there that the alpacas want to be hosed down? Before we got the boys Teddy used to lay in a plastic kiddy pool to cool off. I didn't figure I needed a plastic pool since we have the pond but I've not seen him in it. Of course he had not been sheared last year so I'm sure he was really hot. Since he got "scissored" this spring he isn't nearly so hot. He does love a good dust bath though!


----------



## luvmypets

@Bruce Our boys love hose time! It isn't always super hot but the boys really enjoy it  Geno is known as "King of the Hose" because he will walk in the direction of where the hose is spraying so only he gets the water. Sequoia has given him a challenge and has picked up the bad habits. The little dude also rears like a horse and walks on his back legs. It's super funny I will have to upload a video sometime.


----------



## Bruce

Hmm, maybe yours aren't so dirty come shearing time!


----------



## luvmypets

Well school starts tomorrow. Im not really looking forward to going back but such is life.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I never wanted to either, but before ya know it...it will be off to college and high school will seem so far in the past....hang in there and do your Best, you'll be just fine....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, what he said


----------



## Latestarter

yeah, what they said!


----------



## luvmypets

Life is going alright I must say. Quite excited because we have a ram lined up for fall. At the local fair we met a breeder and I asked her about borrowing a ram so thats good. However my dad has decided we will be starting with market lambs. Although I will admit I am bummed I think its something I need to get past. I cant keep every lamb and our numbers will be growing and our space is limited. In a way im excited, I just love farm to table and we need to start making a profit. In other news the pigs are getting close to their "bad day" we have a USDA approved slaughterhouse now we just need to find someone who knows how to properly butcher the mangalitsas as opposed to the more common breeds they are lard pigs and you want the fat. Im so ready for the boys to go. They are getting big and kevin is still a pain in the arse. Also once the boys go Patricia(renamed priscilla) will be getting a boyfriend and we will have our first farrowing with little mangalitsa piglets. And let me say I am a sucker for lil pigs. Pictures as always! 

Ras my bub, we play everytime we see eachother. I nudge him and he chases me. 




 

The chooks, we dont have as many as we did but we still have a lot! Also are ducks are laying like crazy. 


 



 

Simon gets friendlier every day






 



 



 



 

My dad is 6' 7 if that gives any perspective how big the pigs are.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is so good to hear from ya and to see the "Playmates" are all doing good and enjoying the sunshine there. I sure hope ya have enough room in the freezers for those 2 boys, cause at that size there should be quite a bit of meat to store. It will be difficult, but knowing they are targeted for market allows ya to block the emotions and not get too close to those that are "Market" designated.....ya get to enjoy their best time and then they move on.....


----------



## luvmypets

Knowing from the start that they would be for eating really does help. Priscilla is doing really well. Here are more pictures, easiest way to tell them apart is the boys are the blonde ones. 


 



 

Kevin is humongous 




To put this into perspective this is the type of water thing we use for the sheep and alpacas. I know it looks disgusting but we put fresh water in it every night. 


 

Little chunk brutus with Priscilla watching in the backround.


----------



## Calendula

Your sheep and alpacas are so beautiful. 
I'm having the same dilemma with the whole "we have to eat those ones" thing and trying to turn a profit. We've started raising meat rabbits, and it's just so hard to part with them. I am not looking forward to butchering.


----------



## Bruce

Are the girls NOT blonde or are they just REALLY muddy?



luvmypets said:


> However my dad has decided we will be starting with market lambs. Although I will admit I am bummed I think its something I need to get past.


Yep. No reason to breed them unless they will:

Be sold
Be eaten
Be fiber animals
I would have a tough time as well.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Are the girls NOT blonde or are they just REALLY muddy?
> 
> 
> Yep. No reason to breed them unless they will:
> 
> Be sold
> Be eaten
> Be fiber animals
> I would have a tough time as well.


We only have Priscilla and she is black with a blond belly.


----------



## luvmypets

Headed to my states Sheep and Wool Festival.  Pretty excited, the breeder I met at the fair should be there as well as the women I took all my classes from. Also there are going to be soo many sheep so Im quite excited. Dont worry Im going to take lots of pictures that I will post later today.


----------



## luvmypets

The Sheep and Fiber Festival was wonderful! I talked to SO many people and learned so much. Im normally a reserved person around strangers but yesterday you couldnt have shut me up no matter how hard you tried. I watched a few sheep judging contests and found it very interesting. I also think out of all the breeds I like the shetlands the most. I think what sold me is their fiber, however their sweet faces help  I love their conformation and overall smaller size. However I am amazed at how large some breeds are  There was a 400lb ram there.  I had no idea sheep got that big, and I dont think that is the direction I want to go in. 

Cute Shetlands! 


 

 





 



 

CormoX ewe


 

BL who wanted attention


 

The giant Ram I believe he was a Hampshire


 

And this sheep was the prettiest one I must say  


 

Also I didnt say anything but on our trip to TSC I came back with 6 Isa Brown pullets. I bought them so they are my girls


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I agree, the sheep in the last pic is my fav 

Cute pullets!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So glad to hear ya had a Great day!!.....but, how could ya not being around such nice looking animals....those little peepers are so Cute!....and of course, how could leave your best friend Ras out....What a DAY!....


----------



## luvmypets

I actually got the chicks friday but my phone died so I didnt get any pictures. Enjoy these pics


----------



## Bruce

Toaster Strudel?? You come up with some interesting names. Please don't put that chick in the toaster!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That was a really good idea, taking their pics amongst the sunflowers....so Cute!!
Bruce....you so Crazy!!....


----------



## Bruce

Well what ELSE would one do with a toaster strudel?? Not that I've ever had one but I would guess they are like Pop Tarts, only they taste good(??).


----------



## luvmypets

Alrighty the pigs are all set up for the butchers we just need to figure out transportation. Im quite excited, however we will only be getting about 5% of the meat from each pig. The butcher we found has worked with Mangalitsa and the slaughterhouse is USDA approved so our pork can be sold to restuarants and chefs. Also normally this butcher buys the whole animal but my dad explained how me and my brother have been taking care of these pigs and how a certain one has bitten me more than once so i will be getting my revenge . Priscilla will be so happy when she doesnt have to fight with the boys for her dinner. Also the breeder has a litter coming in OCT so Im pretty sure we will be getting a boar. One thing I learned is the mangalitsas have a very short gestation. The breeder says its 3 months 3 days on the dot. She is such a sweet pig Im just so excited for her to be a mama.

ETA: picture of kevin when he escaped the other day. He is just huge, I would say he is at least 400lbs


----------



## Bruce

That is a lot of bacon!


----------



## luvmypets

We are finishing the hogs with acorns as it is said to give an incredible flavor. I collected about five lbs of acorns from the back of our property yesterday. I brought ras with me and he behaved himself. The chicks are growing well and one of our SilkieX hens has adopted them. 

Video of the chicks 
https://instagram.com/p/BZTPN6tHsJi/ 

We also had a beautiful sunset last night


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are so Cute....just love baby animals....


----------



## Bruce

Raising babies mid moult!


----------



## luvmypets

Hi everyone, wow has it really been a month?! I suppose with everything going on at school and nothing at the farm changing there hasnt been anything to update. My chicks have turned into 5 lovely pullets and one surprise rooster who I have dubbed Roberto. The pigs havent met their end yet as we are still trying to find the right buyer but we have hopes with a chef my dad met over the weekend. The sheep are big fluffy chunks, and the lambs are so big now. Ras is still my boy, I take him for walks in the big field where he trots along side me. I love all my animals but I have such a deep bond with him that I feel in my heart and soul. It may sound silly but its just something I feel with him.  I had some friends come over a few weeks ago and the one was so reserved at first but by the end he was parading around with the feed scoop with all the sheep following him. Our chicken count is lower than ever thanks to 4 or so of the hens going into the pig pen . As for me, I have been doing very well academically and right now Im headed to the National FFA convention. We still have a long way to go but I will definitly send pictures, I plan to buy Ras a new lead  


Roberto








The hogs 


 

My Razzle






 



 

Also I am unsure if I ever said anything but my mom ended up adopting my grandmas dog Duffy. It was a rough start but the little guy has stolen all of our hearts. He had a lot of behavioral issues which have improved greatly and he is now a big snuggle bug.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Good to hear things are doing and going well for ya, it is a busy time of life, and seems to get even busier, but it is much better to be busy, than to be idle and bored. Glad the animals are doing and looking good and am sure you'll have a big time at the convention....will be looking for your pics, too....


----------



## Bruce

Thanks for the update and  on school and the FFA convention! Have a great time.


----------



## luvmypets

The National FFA convention was super fun! I got my first FFA jacket with my name and putting it on was the best feeling. Not going to lie I am so tired, but Im happy to be back home with all my friends and family. 

Pictures as always



 



 

I got a custom mousepad for my dad! 


 

I got a giant blanket with doggies


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya had a Fun time!!....I know your Dad will appreciate the mouse pad, it's Cool....it certainly won't be long before that blanket will come in Handy....ya saw some really fine looking animals too....just 1 question....where is the pic of the Jacket? Ya can cover up the name, but ya gotta show us the jacket at least.....


----------



## Bruce

That first picture, talk about "IN your face"! 

Glad you had a great time!


----------



## luvmypets

The hogs have gone to have their "bad day". Yesterday afternoon they were dropped off at the USDA approved slaughter house. Both pigs are going to be used in three different restuarants in NY. I must admit the though has occured to me that there is a possibility we did something wrong in feeding and that the pork wont be top quality. But there is also a part of me that after raising them for so long and knowing every aspect of their care I am pretty confident they will be great. And don't worry! We are going to get a cut of the pork as well once it is processed!  

Priscilla is now a lone lady who no longer has to fight with the nasty boys to eat. We are looking for a boar for her and a ram for the ewes so you should all look forward to lots of babies in spring.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It would be nice if the time spent with them turns out to be worth the while.....and at least ya will be able to sample the results. Are y'all looking to buy a ram, or just borrowing one? Also, are ya sticking with a Mangalista for Priscilla?


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> It would be nice if the time spent with them turns out to be worth the while.....and at least ya will be able to sample the results. Are y'all looking to buy a ram, or just borrowing one? Also, are ya sticking with a Mangalista for Priscilla?


I think we are borrowing, not sure. And yes pure mangy babies are what we are going for!


----------



## luvmypets

Pork pickup is tomorrow, we are going to be delivering the portions all throughout NYC. 

Also our miss pig is very lonely and has continued to escape so we brought her in for the night. She is nervous but doing alright. I must say she is the absolute sweetest thing.


----------



## Baymule

I am waiting on a taste report! I know how hard you have worked with these pigs and what good care you have given them. Take a picture of your plate BEFORE you eat it all up! 

I pick up acorns for my pigs too. One year we went to the city park and raked up itty bitty pecans that nobody was picking up, and gave those to the pigs.


----------



## luvmypets

Its time for a pigventure! We are on route to pick up both pigs from the slaughterhouse.

Also Priss(priscilla) did wonderful for her first night in the barn. I was very nervous she would escape and rampage around the barn but when I walked in she was happilt sitting like a dog in her stall.


----------



## luvmypets

I was unsure how I would feel seeing them in this way but wow. At first when I saw their bloody faces it was....conflicting. But after a few minutes that confusion was replaced with curiousity. I laughed to myself and immediatly said "can't bite me anymore now can you kevin". My dad repeatedly kept asking if I was ok because he is aware of how much I love animals. After the third time I finally explained "its strange to see them this way after raising them for so long. But I would rather have this than buying pork from the store not knowing the care that went into it". Im excited! This is it, all of our time and effort. All those times I had to try not to get bitten. All those times they broke out. And now to know our pork in going to be served at restaurants in NYC, this whole thing is surreal.


----------



## Latestarter

Nice! Waiting for your culinary report


----------



## luvmypets

Tasting may not happen today, however  

This is from the big man kev 


 

Tenderloin




Ham


----------



## Bruce

Good personal/emotional transition @luvmypets  And you KNOW that any pork you buy at the store had a life that couldn't possibly compare favorably to how yours were raised.


----------



## Baymule

I know how much you love your animals. I am proud of you for the way you are handling going from an animal you cared for every day to it becoming meat. You are making one fine farmer!

That is some beautiful meat. Look how dark red it is!


----------



## Latestarter

I will now confess that your recent posts prompted me to roast up a pork shoulder today. Just so juicy and meaty... Delish! So glad I'm not orthodox Jew... I LOVE pork! (but not in govt budgets!  )


----------



## luvmypets

Alright. The taste report is in.. I actually almost teared up it is SOO good. My dad is cooking some of it for breakfast and I got a small sample and I was just speechless. 

It tastes like beef, its incredible! The fat just melts in your mouth and is so so good.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Latestarter

It sure looks delish!  Guess you'll have no issues with raising hogs again huh?


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on a meal well done! And well raised, well butchered and well cooked! Looks yummy!


----------



## luvmypets

The sweetest pig I know! She will be getting a buddy/mate soon.



 



 


Out with everyone, such a good girl 


 

And of course my bubba boy Ras, we always have to include him 




Oh and my pullets are growing very well!


----------



## CntryBoy777

All are looking very good and the pic with ya and Priscilla gives perspective on her size and she has grown into quite a good sized gal. Did ya solve your problem with what was getting your chickens a while back?


----------



## Latestarter

And a very sweet young lady along with said pig.   Your animals look great.


----------



## Baymule

I had to show your pics to my husband and tell him about your pigs. She sure is looking pretty! And ready for a boyfriend!


----------



## luvmypets

We are going to visit a farm tomorrow to hopefully rent a boar for Priss.


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> We are going to visit a farm tomorrow to hopefully rent a boar for Priss.


hope it works out.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope Priss get's herself in a motherly way right quick for you.


----------



## luvmypets

Well we are beyond excited! We will be rented a lovely 2 year old boar for a few weeks. They will be dropping him off next week hopefully, and our "payment" is giving them a baby from Priss's litter. 


 

We will also be getting three piglets, two gilts snd a boar. I fell in love with this one gilt and I am so beyond excited to bring her home. 

Here is the boar 


 

My lil gilt 


 


 

This adorable little blond 


 

 

All the little ones, I was in heaven they were so sweet!


----------



## Bruce

Looks like they have some "lovely" clay soil. Nice looking pigs


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds and looks like ya had a fairly productive trip today....I know ya can't wait to spoil them.....


----------



## Bruce

Nah, she would not spoil those cute little piggies!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Why does that little blonde pig remind me of Yoda?


----------



## Baymule

Priss's boyfriend is a handsome fellow, hope they fall in heat with one another quick!  The little piggies are cute, do they know yet what a great home they have? Their new pig momma is the best!


----------



## Latestarter

Look at those great horizontal curly stripes! How ya gonna let someone process those?


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Look at those great horizontal curly stripes! How ya gonna let someone process those?


They grow out of them over time, and for now all the babes will be staying, I think in the future we will sell one of the girls.


----------



## luvmypets

The new pigs arrived a day early, which caught us a bit off guard but their new shelter is more than adequete to keep them sheltered from the elements. Priscilla was 100% confused when we unloaded the new pigs, however now she is very happy to have company. She is a bit of a meany to the babies but they have plenty of room to avoid one another. The boar, Randy, is super friendly compared to how Kev and Tub were he is an angel. He is very gentle with Priscilla as well as the babies. And guess what?! He covered Priss twice yesterday so cross your fingers that we will have babies in march! Also an interesting fact about mangalitsas, they are pregnant 3 months, 3 weeks, and 3 days on the dot. I mean I am sure that there is a bit of variation but both breeders we have talked to have confirmed this. 

The shelter, we will be adding upper walls as well 





First night the babes stayed in the barn 


 

Shadow really wants to chase them




Priss and lazy boy Randy


 

Babes running off with something they shouldnt have




My dad holding the boar


----------



## CntryBoy777

Uh-Oh!!....you with more babies to look forward too?....sounds like a sure-fire recipe for building Excitement....and pics....
Glad the new ones have settled in and Priss has accepted them so soon....of course Randy's sweet talking may have helped that situation a bit. The shelter is looking just "Piggy".....


----------



## Baymule

Babies! In March! We want pictures of the babies! YAY!!!


----------



## Bruce

No chasing the pigs Shadow!


----------



## luvmypets

Well, the piglets have now been with us for a week and everyone is in love. Although they started out shy, after about four days my gilt decided people aren't so bad. The boar was next and then today the blonde gilt let me give her rubs. These babes are so frickin sweet it makes me so happy. They all want pets and belly rubs and they are barely nipping at all. I mean when we visited them the biting was SO bad but from what Ive seen, as I handle them the most, any nipping can be quickly corrected by a sharp "No!". Also all the babies have names now!

My gilt Emerald aka Emmy, I just cant express how much I love this little lady. As we have been doing a lot of work in the pig pen she comes up and sniffs you until you give her some love. Im so excited we have such a sweet pig in our breeding program!








Next we have the gilt my dad picked out who we have named Pearl! I was unsure of how her temperment was as she has been the shyest of the babes but today she let me give her belly rubs, and her face says it all 










And last but not least we have the little boar who we have named Hoover after the vacuume. He is a super sweet and spunky man.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really glad they are working out so well for ya....and it only took ya 4 days to have them at ease. Ya know, I think @Bruce needs to hire ya for a couple of days to aid him with Teddy and Laddie....ya would have them begging to wear a halter.....


----------



## Baymule

I love it that you are getting to do what you love to do. Your pigs are special, a rare breed with a lot of history. It doesn't hurt that they taste good too.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, come on up @luvmypets! Bring a couple of your friendliest alpacas to explain to my boys that people are OK.

They do seem to like the sweet feed quite a bit. They come running from out in the pasture when I go down in the morning now. I'm hoping to parlay that into something I can give them while they are being worked on to soften the "pain" of being handled  But I figure I can't coax them into the barn with it because then they won't trust that I'm not going to trap them every time I try to give them some out behind the barn.


----------



## luvmypets

The bigger hogs they are both doing well. As of two days ago Randy has lost interest in Priscilla so we are really hoping she is bred! Also Priss has become far less bratty after she got some company. This weekend was a bit slow but we repaired the fence between our the two sections of the pig run, so they can no longer get through. I also got Randy to lay down for some belly rubs, however after I stopped he got mad and was following me around for a good 10 minutes.
Im so pleased with how things are coming along. For once I feel like we are getting somewhere. Also we have been trying to figure out why the hot wire shorted out for a good month. Its crazy, we have tried everything. 
Priscilla


 

Randy 




And now some just because photos


 





New pig shelter


 



 I


----------



## Bruce

Lovely animals. 

Seems like maybe you'll need to be careful about loving on Randy too much if he is going to get aggressive when you stop.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Seems like maybe you'll need to be careful about loving on Randy too much if he is going to get aggressive when you stop.


Agreed, I will still give him some attention but not anything too much. The babies on the other hand


----------



## Baymule

do y'all have plans to sell the piglets from Pricilla and Randy or keep them to raise for meat to sell? I guess you'd have to "balance" the books to see what you could get for piglets versus what it would cost to raise butcher pigs and what they sold for. I hope Pricilla is bred!


----------



## luvmypets

We plan on raising hers for meat, depending on how many she has we may end up selling a few.


----------



## Bruce

Given that these pigs are pretty rare in this country, why not sell some for breeding purposes? I ASSUME they would sell for reasonable money.

Or are you precluded from doing so by the person who sold them to you?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Given that these pigs are pretty rare in this country, why not sell some for breeding purposes? I ASSUME they would sell for reasonable money.
> 
> Or are you precluded from doing so by the person who sold them to you?


Oh we will trust me! I know that at least one piglet is going to the farm we bought the babies from and I know we want one for ourselves to eat. I also know that the restuarants will be wanting some meat as well. But once the two gilts are of breeding age we are going to have lots of pigs. I think the plan for now is to raise Priss's babies for meat, but it really depends on how many she has.


----------



## Bruce

Does that mean Priss isn't "breeding quality"?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Does that mean Priss isn't "breeding quality"?


No she is, however as this is her first litter we don't think she will be having many. At least not enough that we will benefit from selling some. Lol you were confusing me a bit


----------



## Bruce

And you are confusing me 

I can see keeping them to breed so you have more to sell as breeders or meat later but didn't you say you were going to raise the litter to sell as meat? Just seems like a "rare breed" would be worth more sold as breeders than having been raised for meat. But then I've never raised animals for either purpose and maybe the restaurants pay big bucks for Mangalitsa meat.


----------



## luvmypets

Oh! I feel silly now, yes mangalitsa meat is big bucks! They are known as the kobe beef of pork.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah I just did a little looking around 

I don't know if this is representative but:
Bacon: 2 lb 4 oz, $70 or nearly $2/oz or $31+/lb.
https://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/mangalista-bacon

12-16lb ham: $400 or minimum $25/lb
http://www.dartagnan.com/mangalica-ham/product/PDRSH010-1.html

Raise and sell those porkers!!!!! 

I have to wonder if this is going to be another Emu or Alpaca pyramid "scheme" where people pay a stupid amount of money for breeding stock expecting to make a killing joining the "train". Good if you are early and get out before the crash. What is the current general price for a breeding animal? 

And 50% fat?? What is the "live" to "butchered and packaged" ratio?

Looked some more, these seem a bit more reasonable (by comparison)
bacon - $16/lb - http://winfieldfarm.us/store/?page_id=35
They also have loin chops and ham for $15/lb


----------



## Latestarter

I don't think this is an emu or alpaca thing... pork has been around for centuries. Buying the piglets is expensive in and of itself. They also take longer to raise to butcher weight from my understanding (up to 15 months as opposed to ~6 for regular commercial pork). So really, the money making/profitability of the enterprise depends on how much time/effort/feed you want to invest... 

This from 2010 - "In the New York area, a restaurant’s cost for a pound of boneless loin might be $3 for the cheapest industrial hybrids, $7 to $8 for Berkshire pigs, and $10 to $12 for Mangalitsa. Retail cost can be even higher." http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/29/dining/29pigs.html

Prices went to $6 (whole hog) to $12/lb (specific cuts) on a web site I found from 2016:
*
"MANGALITSA PORK PRICING:*
Whole Hog – $6.00 / lb (Average total hanging weight is 220 lbs.)
Half Hog – $6.50 / lb (Average total hanging weight is 110 lbs.)
Smoked Bacon – $12 / lb
Smoked Ham – $9 / lb (with or without bone)
Spare Ribs or Baby Back Ribs – $10 / lb
Pork Chops (bone in) – $12 / lb"
...etc.  http://jacobsheritagefarm.com/mangalitsa-pork-pricing/

Then of course you also found the site below... If they want to take an even longer time frame and process/cure themselves, then we're talking some serious big bucks... how about a whole cured ham starting from ~$400?

"Spanish air-cured ham made with mangalica pork. Dry-cured in Spain for three years, it's a rare combination of perfect breeding and masterful preparation. Slice paper thin and enjoy."   http://www.dartagnan.com/mangalica-...MIhKKA6af31wIVCo5pCh29GQrLEAQYAyABEgJ8qvD_BwE


----------



## Bruce

Emus and Alpacas have been around for centuries too, just not in the USA  

I guess the starting point with these pigs is:
Do they cost significantly more than any "common" pig to buy as piglets? It doesn't take any more time for a Mangalitsa sow to "make" the babies so the "alpaca or emu" thing would be if they are charging a ton of money for the piglets because they are "rare". Of course they could be made "not rare" pretty easily if they were priced reasonably and lots of people decided to help rebuild the population. Eating them doesn't help that though  

And pricing them high to keep them rare to ensure high prices for big profits doesn't help either. 
Call me a skeptic but anyone who spent a lifetime raising money on Wall Street seems the sort to do just that.


----------



## luvmypets

No I totally get where you are coming from! The first batch of pigs we bought was WAY WAYYY overpriced, but the piglets we just got were far more reasonable compared to feeder pigs. I have also been noticing that more and more people are getting them and breeding. I have also been seeing the mangalitsas getting far more attention on the internet and social media.


----------



## Bruce

Good. Given how different they are meat wise to "regular" pigs it sure seems like getting them to be "common" would be a real positive. I could probably get DD2 to eat pork chops if they tasted more like beef than bland pork. DW will eat them only if they are smothered in sauerkraut.


----------



## luvmypets

Wow, January is almost half over.. Where in the world is the time going. My apologies for being inactive, between school and life in general I just havent found time to post. Sadly this past week we lost our oldest chicken and elegant roo Pritz. It really is bittersweet, he died on his roost on the divider between stalls. This being a place he has watched over his girls almost every night for as long as we had him which has been well over 5 years. If I was to guess I would say he was at least seven as he was full grown when we got him. My dad actually wants to get him stuffed so he is currently in our freezer . We also lost our oldest red who i named pokey because she had a funky beak, and although both losses are bittersweet I find a strange hope in having a new generation of chickens. In much happier news, Priss is almost two months pregnant and is starting to get a bit chubby, I am so freaking excited for her piglets. And with excitement comes.. can you guess it?! Anxiety, as always. I started researching all about normal pig pregnancy and such and then I start the classic "is she even pregnant" but Randy has almost been with us for three months and she hasn't come back into heat and she is getting fat, so I think we are good . I have faith nature has taken its course and she will be an incredible mama. So mark your calenders March 21 is her due date, I had thought it was the 23rd earlier but I recounted and I was a few days off. The trio of piglets are growing so fast and are so very sweet, my little Emmy is the queen of rubs, after she finished eating she comes over to me and waits until I give her rubs. Pearl and Hoover are pretty close, honestly all those little ones want is attention. 

Here are some outdated photos from the day after the babes came, so end of Nov.




 



 



 

And our good ol Pritz, forever watching over his girls


----------



## Bruce

Pritz was a looker, sorry for the loss. Still 2+ months to little piggies, can you wait that long?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to hear about Pritz....
Glad to hear about Priss and hope ya can hang on for that length of time....but, I'm sure ya can....just think, it only seems like yesterday ya was starting back to school.....
Really good hearing from ya, too....hope school is going well for ya....


----------



## Baymule

You're gonna be a piggy Grandma! Baby pigs are so darn cute!


----------



## luvmypets

Found some pictures of Priss on my phone

Here she is presumably three days after she took




Here she is from wednesday


 



 

That belly is getting round, although she probably won't really start filling out until late Feb.

Oop and lil Hoover asking for food


----------



## Latestarter

Every time you post pics of those woolly pigs... and I see all that mud... my anxiety peaks   I'm like YUCK! How can you scratch/pet/rub that? The little ones sure are cute though  And the adults have cute faces.


----------



## Bruce

My alpacas are like that @Latestarter. IF they would want me to touch them, they are often wet/dirty and I wouldn't be all that interested. I think one needs to wait until they dry out and the dirt can be brushed off


----------



## luvmypets

I hadnt seen the animals in about two weeks, missed them so much! Also Priss is starting to noticebly show. 

Ras


 

Clover and her babe Simon




Clover being precious


----------



## Bruce

Where have you been such that you haven't seen the animals for 2 weeks?


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to hear you were finally able to get an animal "fix"... the withdrawals can be pretty difficult.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm sure they missed you as much as ya missed them....Ras and Priss especially....


----------



## luvmypets

Priss is at day 100 of her pregnancy, which means we have two weeks until piglets hit the ground. She is grumpy and is spending most of her time laying down, and she will gladly roll over for belly rubs. I take her outside every few days for a half hour as she enjoys getting out of the barn. The three piglets are all growing out nicely and have quickly learned that people give out some good belly rubs. Hoover is hilarious, he comes up to me and then flops on his side like "um hello, Im waiting". All the other animals are doing well.

Miss Priscilla over this weekend, she is ready to welcome her little ones. If you look into her eyes you can see her going "ugggggggghhhh"



 

Priss out on one of her walks, she doesnt seem to mind the weird looks she is getting 




This is what I mean by Hoover flops, he practically looks dead. Anything for scratches! 




I can't escape the greedy little bubs


 

And here are some of the others.
Simon is almost a year old..where does the time go 





Miss Rosie is in the center, Ras on the right side, Stella on the left, and simon behind. They arent supposed to be in the chicken run but I had the gate open for Priss and they snuck in.




Brutus! Him and Stells will have their first birthday in 9 days


 

And of course the derp himself, my bubba Ras. He is an idiot but I love him nonetheless.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure is good to hear from ya....I really miss ya being around more often, but I understand ya are busy. The animals all look well and know Priss will deliver ya some excitement very shortly. It is amazing that the little lambs last year have all grown up and another round is on the way.....


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure is good to hear from ya....I really miss ya being around more often, but I understand ya are busy. The animals all look well and know Priss will deliver ya some excitement very shortly. It is amazing that the little lambs last year have all grown up and another round is on the way.....


The ewes are actually taking a break this spring, but we will be breeding them for fall lambs.


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Priss out on one of her walks, she doesnt seem to mind the weird looks she is getting


She does seem to be the center of attention. Even the alpacas in the distance are checking her out.


----------



## luvmypets

Emmy and mama Priss


----------



## Bruce

Is she practicing her Momma skills? 

Those are some serious looking teeth.


----------



## BoboFarm

SMILE!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She probably is as anxious to have them as you are to get to see them....


----------



## luvmypets

I guess we can call that a "smile" its definitely not an "im pregnant and tired yawn.


----------



## Baymule

Waiting. On. Piggies!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies




----------



## luvmypets

5 days until her due date but I have a weird feeling that she will go on sunday. I am so.ready. to meet these babies. Heres a video that I posted on Priss's farrowing thread but I love it so much so i will post it here as well.


----------



## Bruce

Now WHY would that not be comfortable for Priss?? 4 little hooves per baby, probably a minimum of 24 hooves kicking and pushing?


----------



## Latestarter

if she's a typical pig carrying a typical litter, that number could easily be doubled


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Now WHY would that not be comfortable for Priss?? 4 little hooves per baby, probably a minimum of 24 hooves kicking and pushing?


Exactly she is SUCH a softy. Its probably like a uterine massage and she is just being a big baby about it


----------



## Hipshot

luvmypets said:


> 5 days until her due date but I have a weird feeling that she will go on sunday. I am so.ready. to meet these babies. Heres a video that I posted on Priss's farrowing thread but I love it so much so i will post it here as well.


Cool video  Do a standing side picture I'd like to see udder development .



Bruce said:


> Now WHY would that not be comfortable for Priss?? 4 little hooves per baby, probably a minimum of 24 hooves kicking and pushing?


 Maybe . more But six to eight is common for a first litter .



Latestarter said:


> if she's a typical pig carrying a typical litter, that number could easily be doubled


 This being her first I'd guess eight . It helps to know two things . Litter size she came out of ,and litter size the boar came out of .



luvmypets said:


> Exactly she is SUCH a softy. Its probably like a uterine massage and she is just being a big baby about it


 She is gentle for sure . Soon them little squealers be running all over the place .


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya need to tell Miss Priss that it is the wknd and it is okay to release the little beasts for ya....she'll feel sooo much better afterwards....


----------



## luvmypets

@Hipshot  heres the picture, she has a tiny bit of milk. Im unsure of the boars litter size but I believe her birth litter had nine.


----------



## Hipshot

Looks like she will have   good milk . I still am guessing six or  eight piglets . When she starts farrowing ,try to encourage her to lie in the middle of the stall . As she is laying now she would roll on pigs to get up . Nice clean stall your a good mid wife


----------



## luvmypets

She is normally not laying up against the wall. For her she is most likely in the middle surrounded by mounds of straw.


----------



## luvmypets

Hey guys Im gonna be updating this thread first so if you wanna know right when they are born you know where to go  https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/expecting-our-first-piglets-the-final-stretch.37163/


----------



## luvmypets

Well if you missed it, last night Priss gave us 11 babies. She is doing amazing with them, and making sure she isnt sitting on them.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

so cool congrats on the piglets and   I soo need to get pigs  and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Look at the cute stripes! Poor Priss, 44 little hooves kicking her. Must have been really uncomfortable. Bet she's feeling better this morning, though tired I'm sure.

Happy birthday @luvmypets !!


----------



## luvmypets

@Bruce Ive been meaning to tell you that my birthday is actually tomorrow


----------



## Bruce

Well then Priss was WAY too early!

OK all, hold the birthday wishes!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Well then Priss was WAY too early!
> 
> OK all, hold the birthday wishes!


----------



## Latestarter

Despite the fact, I'm wishing you a happy birthday FOR tomorrow, TODAY, as I'll for sure forget by tomorrow. Happy Birthday young lady!


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Despite the fact, I'm wishing you a happy birthday FOR tomorrow, TODAY, as I'll for sure forget by tomorrow. Happy Birthday young lady!


Thank you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations!!!.....they are sooo Cute!!....just look at those little stripes...how Sweet!!....
I had much rather be a little early than late...HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!.....what a great present ya have there....well 11 of them anyway....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations, and happy birthday!!


----------



## BoboFarm

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bruce

Happy REAL birthday day @luvmypets


----------



## Hipshot

So Happy Birthday and nice litter


----------



## luvmypets

So, our 5m old boar Hoover has a date with the butcher in June. His new name is Porcules(like hercules) as all pigs on the farm destined for the plate have to have a type of food in their name. Its a rule that I created to help with parting with the pigs. He is a gentle pig but too closely related to our girls and we have a buyer for a younger pig and the bsbies will be too young by then.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ve read your whole journal. I’m looking forward to following along. Good luck in school this year and growing your piggies and breeding for fall lams.


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the piglets @luvmypets they are just to stinkin' adorable!  hope the one in the house is still doing well too.


----------



## luvmypets

goatgurl said:


> congrats on the piglets @luvmypets they are just to stinkin' adorable!  hope the one in the house is still doing well too.


Thanks! Yes miss Lucy the house piggy is as sassy as ever. We brought her to petco yesterday and she got lots of attention.


----------



## luvmypets

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’ve read your whole journal. I’m looking forward to following along. Good luck in school this year and growing your piggies and breeding for fall lams.


My apologies I missed this! Im glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Thanks! Yes miss Lucy the house piggy is as sassy as ever. We brought her to petco yesterday and she got lots of attention.


Oh my, I think you now have a house pig pet! Time for leash training. Walkies!!


----------



## luvmypets

We finally, FINALLY fixed the hotwire in the pig pen. And the pigs learned quick that the wire hurts. Also the babies got to play outside today and they had a blast. They are so playful and curious. They would come  over to me sniff around then run off. Lucy got to join her siblings and she had a blast. We have also decided on at least one gilt to retain. It is the second baby that was born, a lovely little swallowbelly. Also for now Lucy will be retained, and im really hoping she will get to be full size. If she doesn't well, we will deal with that when the tine comes. 
Here are some pictures of the precious little ones 



 



 









Lucy leading the pack. She is small but mighty!


 

Here is some pictures of the gilt we are retaining. Shes really lovely 








The older 6m old piglets also went outside today. They were the ones we got in nov along with Randy. I dont have any pictures of the boar, but enjoy some of the girls. These two will probably be bred for fall babies, all depending on how well they grow these next few months.

My girl Emmy is so precious




Miss sassy pearl, such a sweetheart


----------



## Bruce

Those little piggies are growing like weeds!

Double "like".


----------



## mysunwolf

And they are all so big and beautiful! Love seeing photos of them.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Those little piggies are growing like weeds!
> 
> Double "like".


They really are! They are all so chubby now. 



mysunwolf said:


> And they are all so big and beautiful! Love seeing photos of them.


Im glad Im not the only one!


----------



## luvmypets

Today the babies went to live outside, oh my heart. They are growing so fast and everyday their stripes fade just a little. We also decided on the name Opal for the retained gilt which I love. 

Pigs in a tub, the one looks very shaken lol


 

Shadow inspecting the new recruits 


 
One of the blond gilts, look at those wrinkles 


 

Look at the little tongue! 


 

6m gilt Pearl stealing bedding




Pearl is so patient with them! 




All the babies rooting




More exploring




6m gilt Emmy getting spoiled 




its so funny when the babies follow Shadow because he doesnt know what to do


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It looks like you are really enjoying your piggies!!


----------



## luvmypets

Wehner Homestead said:


> It looks like you are really enjoying your piggies!!


I love all them so much, and Im quite excited to sell our first animals!


----------



## Bruce

Always nice when things go according to plan!


----------



## luvmypets

I have been meaning to sit down and write a longer post but I have been a tad bit busy/lazy. First off I wanted to inform you all that my grandmother passed away on March 20, after suffering for over a year of cancer. She had a small service and although it was sad I am relieved that she is finally at peace. Another sad thing that has happened is that we only have six birds left, 3 chickens, 3 ducks. We have had this problem for a while and quite frankly its embarrassing at this point. I want to work with my dad to put in hardwire cloth to make it more difficult for the fox to dig in, and possibly a hotwire. I guess some good news is that we are getting some chicks from a friend. But again if the fox problem isn't resolved they won't last long. If anyone has any suggestion on how to make their run more secure please don't hesitate to add them. Alright on to some more happy news...
 Thank you all so much for following my journey with the pigs. I mean we started with 3, and now we have 15 piggies running around. The three older piglets are doing great and they all have wonderful personalities. They have also grown out of their biting phase, thank god . The boar is starting to become a problem because all he wants to do is breed, I plan on moving him inside soon as we now have two open stalls. Oh and also he has been renamed from Hoover-Porcules-Count Porcula. His buyer came out to visit him so he got a name change, and yes its confusing but its a great name so Im ok with it. All of the younger piglets are doing wonderfully as well. Today it was 86* and they were all sunbathing and just enjoying life. Also my bottle pig Lucy has fled the coop and is now outside living the pig life with her siblings. I still visit her in the morning and evening to feed her formula but she is also starting to eat the pig pellets. I am worried about her size and what may happen if she just doesn't grow to a normal size. Im just attached to my little girl and I am afraid of what decision may have to be made if she is stunted.. I just need to focus on the now and deal with that decision when it comes. 
We have already decided to retain the swallowbelly gilt, who has since been named Opal. So when her and Lucy mature we will have five breeding girls with 6-10 babies per litter it adds up quick. I also ordered ear tagging supplies that should come in on tuesday or so. I have been talking to my dad about this but I think we are keeping 3 or 4 barrows for growing out. Oh man why do the mangalitsas have to grow so slowly...They are SO GOOD. In a few weeks we will also be having the women we rented the boar from come to pick her piglet from the litter. This is just such an exciting time for me because for once it feels like this isn't just a hobby, we will finally be making some money that we can put towards bigger and better things. I don't have much else to say about the sheep and alpacas. They are happy, healthy, and loving the warm weather. 

Pictures of all the pigs outside because duh 

I believe we will be keeping this guy to grow out. I think this is Latke named after potato pancakes, he is the biggest boar. 


 

One of the gilts harassing Pearl while she is trying to relax


 

And then learning that Pearl isn't in the mood, this was taken after the little piglet tried to climb on her 


 

Boys will be boys 


 

Little chunk 


 

Pearl is SO patient 


 

Just a cute piggy running


 

She is an amazing momma, oh and Opal is such a mamas girl. You can see her right next to Priss almost all the time!


 



 


And finally all the piggies in one photo feat a few pacas 


 

I hope that is enough pictures for yall, and if you want more you know I have them


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> But again if the fox problem isn't resolved they won't last long. If anyone has any suggestion on how to make their run more secure please don't hesitate to add them.


No sense getting more items for the fox's menu if you haven't got the run secure! I would think 2x4 "no climb" woven fence would a be a good choice for the walls, strong enough the larger predators can't break through it, small enough most smaller predators won't fit and not as expensive as 1/2" hardware cloth. Foxes and coons can climb so if they are going over the fence, you would need fencing over the top as well unless you have hot wire. 

Chicks can go through that and coons can reach through so you would want a foot or two of 1/2" hardware cloth along the bottom. And you need to skirt out about 18" so the digging predators can't get under the fence, again woven fence should be adequate here.

Now, if you have a problem with small weasels, they can probably get through the woven wire so 1/2" hardware cloth would be necessary. But I THINK they are night hunters so as long as your coop is weasel proof the run doesn't have to be.

Good luck!!


luvmypets said:


> Oh man why do the mangalitsas have to grow so slowly...They are SO GOOD


Good things come to those who wait


----------



## luvmypets

Thanks for the advice @Bruce . So far the fox has been coming midday and she digs in and has a free for all. Our birds are in the secure barn at night, its just between 4-6 when the fox hunts. We found her den and we have a friend who hunts over scouting and watching for her.  The fox is very smart however so getting her is going to be tough.I will talk to my dad about the woven wire and such!


----------



## Bruce

The fox will keep coming back until the cupboard is bare. If you have any spare field fencing around I would lay it down outside the run (and tie it up the side a bit) ASAP, don't even bother burying it until you have time for a permanent solution.


----------



## luvmypets

After I fed Lucy I went outside to give the pigs more bedding. And it turns out priss nurses standing up now, makes sense as her babies are getting big! Terrible quality but I wanted to post it anyways


----------



## Baymule

Those piggies know where the milk bar is!


----------



## luvmypets

Seems it has been some time since I last posted. The foxes have been MIA for a good three weeks and we haven't seen a trace of them. I personally don't think they are dead, they most likely have been caring for their kits. That being said we also put out some poison so they may have picked that up too. Its really hard to say as it seems they are just gone without any indication of where they went. We are down to a rooster, a hen, and three ducks. However I have 28 leghorn peeps in the brooder. They will be staying on lockdown in the barn until the chicken run is fully secure. I have a couple different plans in order to fox proof our run.

In happier news my annual Barnyard Days went wonderfully. I got to educate local kids about Ag and spend the whole day with my piggies at school. What is better than that! We had a few hiccups like Ras jumping out of the trailer and making a line to the woods. Thankfully my dad caught him. The alpacas were very nervous the first day and were humming quite a bit but once they got to relax in the ag lab overnight they were calm. The piglets were quite shy, all except Lucy. She was an angel and was so tolerant of letting the kids pet her. By the end of the event the piggies were SO done with everyone. Especially Lucy, oh my goodness she was so so cranky. Also Opal our retained gilt started the event terrified of people and by the end she was rolling over for belly rubs. I was exhausted by the end of the whole thing but it was awesome.

ETA: I forgot to mention that we had a scare with Emmy. Should got heat stress and we were afraid we were going to lose her. Thankfully it cooled off that night and she has since made a full recovery

Shadow inspecting the new recruits




Here is the heifer calf from my freshman year, now she has a heifer of her own




Here was everyone tucked in the ag lab for the night







Oh and my little Lucy laying in my lap


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Glad everything turned out okay and you enjoyed yourself!! Brings back some great memories.


----------



## Bruce

I bet people loved those striped piggies. They are very unusual. 
Sounds like you are doing great service to your community.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I bet people loved those striped piggies. They are very unusual.
> Sounds like you are doing great service to your community.


I kept getting asked "Why aren't they pink" lol. I love barnyard days, our whole FFA chapter plans it.


----------



## Baymule

What a great experience. I was in FFA in high school. My best friend and I were the first girls in Ag in our school. Formerly, only boys were allowed. 

I know you had  a lot of fun and maybe you sparked an interest in some of the other kids.


----------



## luvmypets

Is it really June already?! I can't believe in a few days I will be a senior. To me that's just..crazy. 


Life has been good. My leghorn chicks are growing out really well and starting to feather out. I only have 25 now as one day I found one dead and two dying. I believe they got smothered due to the fact that all the chicks liked to huddle in the corner of their cage and there are a lot of them. They have since been moved in with the other chickens and ducks. They are on lockdown in the barn and won't be let out until the run is secured. Im also seeing quite a few roosters and while I do plan on keeping one the rest will become BBQ. This isn't all of them, the rest were running around on the ground. 



 



 

Also all the animals got sheared! They are so happy to be free of the fluff especially since it has been really humid this week. The alpacas were pretty uneventful but the sheep were a nightmare. Clover was the worst, then Simon. Stella was being a doll but the shearer said "you are my favorite of the day" and that was it. She was so fussy the rest of the time. 


 



 

Rosie needs to go on a diet






 



Pigs are doing wonderfully. I am in love with how our Nov. gilts are growing out. Pearl and Emmy are stunning with solid conformation and nice wide rumps. This is a trait Priss doesnt have so I cannot wait to see how their babies turn out. Both girls are old enough to breed however we plan on waiting until fall because due to the slow growing nature of mangalitsa they aren't as big as I'd like them to be. At least to carry a litter. Their brother will be moving into the barn for the last month to be finished before he becomes the "guest of honor" at a BBQ. Oh and Lucy is still my baby. When I walk out to the pig run she screams for me because she gets so excited to get let out and play in the grass. 




 

 

Lucyy


 



 


Oh and finally I have learned to do my own fecals. I feel so privileged to have an amazing vet science course at my HS and I learned how to do two different types smear and flotation. We found hookworm eggs but due to the class only being an hour we didn't have enough time to evaluate the concentration of them. I have the class later today so we will look into it and I will let you guys know!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Baymule

I love the last picture. Hugging a pig, not minding a bit of mud, a REAL country gal!


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> I love the last picture. Hugging a pig, not minding a bit of mud, a REAL country gal!


As much as one can be in NJ


----------



## luvmypets

Babes are officially on the market https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/mangalitsa-piglets/6609283350.html . We already had someone call about meeting them this weekend. So far its just phone tag tho so we shall see. These babies have amazing temperments all of them are just so frickin sweet. Our keeper gilt Opal is turning in to the next belly rub queen. Although with that being said she has stiff competition between Emmy and Lucy.

Sitting with pigs + a humid day = lots of mud. Everywhere. The pig here is Lucy, now she is so independent.


 

One of our available gilts, Circe.




They were all looking for more food




Beautiful Opal soaking up the rubs




My two love bugs always have issues over who gets my attention. Emmy and Lucy




Mama Priss has had a lot taken out of her from nursing her fat little ones but now she is getting better. And she loved the wallow.




And Im so excited to announce that I made my FFA officer team as Reporter! Im so excited to be getting more involved. I also won an award for my pigs. Funny enough it shouldnt say state it should say chapter but hey.. no one has to know


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is really Great!!..........I'm so happy for ya and there couldn't be a more deserving person that you.........it is so nice when such hard work is noticed and rewarded....


----------



## Baymule

Awesome on the FFA award! I was in FFA back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, one of them made a great project. LOL

I hope you get a lot of interest in the pigs. Are you keeping any to raise for slaughter for your own use?


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> I hope you get a lot of interest in the pigs. Are you keeping any to raise for slaughter for your own use?


I think we will keep two or three boars get them castrated and grow them out. Im hoping we get a whole pig this time instead of selling it all.


----------



## promiseacres

Congratulations !


----------



## luvmypets

Our first livestock sale! Today we had a wonderful family visit the farm and look at the pigs. They decided to they wanted a gilt but had no idea which one so they asked me. So miss Circe was picked and is off to her new home! She will be used as a breeding female.


----------



## animalmom

Looks like Miss Circe gets to start her own dynasty.  Live long, breed well Miss Circe!


----------



## Bruce

She's one of the little piggies we saw just after they were born not all that long ago?  She grew a lot!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> She's one of the little piggies we saw just after they were born not all that long ago?  She grew a lot!


Yep! I can't believe they are weaned already !


----------



## luvmypets

We had an awesome fathers day! We started our day by going out to breakfast, and then we took a drive along the deleware water gap. Then we finished it off by eating a phenomenal dinner alongp with eating our own mangalitsa lardo in a 4 star restaurant. Then the chef came out to sit with us and he showed us pictures of our pigs that will be in a state magazine in July. 

Our lardo from the one and only Tubby Mclard


----------



## Latestarter

wow... bacon that's 90% fat...


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Baymule

That is so cool! Looks delicious!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Then we finished it off by eating a phenomenal dinner alongp with eating our own mangalitsa lardo in a 4 star restaurant.


Can't make any money if you have to buy your own animals back at a 4 star restaurant 
Looks really good.


Latestarter said:


> wow... bacon that's 90% fat...


Um, you mean NOT 90% fat??


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a new one on me - never heard of lardo.


----------



## luvmypets

Emmy is expecting, and I think she will be farrowing by summers end. Pearl may be as well but im not sure yet.


----------



## Baymule

Yay! More babies!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sounds like ya are just getting "Hawg Wild" up there now.....


----------



## luvmypets

It really is @CntryBoy777 

Emmy is so cranky with the babies. One of the boys came over to her while I was giving the gal some loving. Oh my goodness she whipped around so fast and nipped him and chased him off. I had been contemplating if she was in fact pregnant but now seeing that behavior along with her increasing belly size im sure.


----------



## luvmypets

Well Emmy may be farther along than I anticipated, I saw movement today!

Also we got news from the people who bought Circe. They got a companion for her so she isn't lonely which was my main concern as they only took one baby. They say she is a sweetheart which makes me so happy. Apparently their teenage daughter is in love with her. Im over the moon that she has such a good home!


----------



## luvmypets

New pictures of the pigs 

Here is my favorite of a grower I have named Porkly Chubbers 



 

Here is miss Lucy being a precious little gal




Getting a drink, and btw there water gets cleaned out three times a week but it never stays that way for long






 



 

It was so hot, reall feel of 100+


 

One of the boars Steve Bus-hammy


 

I will upload some of emmy when I get the chance.


----------



## Baymule

You need a barrel and hog nipples. I never heard of them before until I read @Simpleterrier 's post. I copied his design and it is awesome!! 

My pig thread showing what I did

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymule’s-pigs-2018-herefords.37448/

He posted on my last year's thread, pictures of his pig pen and set up. This is what inspired me to build the Pig Palace with automatic water and feeder. I was so sick and tired of over turned water and feed. This makes it SO easy now!

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-pigs-2017-2018.36803/page-5

Simpleterrier 's threads

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hog-pen-remodel.37928/

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/what-could-it-be.38011/


----------



## luvmypets

Progress pics of Emmy, I would say we have a few more weeks. Poor girl is so miserable and extra cuddly especially when the piglets are around. She cannot stand them. 

She looks small from a distance but pictures dont do her justice. 


 



 

Starting to get some udder development 


 

I have a close eye on her and I plan on making a seperate area for her to farrow in. I think completely moving her into the barn from the other hogs would stress her out too much.


----------



## Baymule

You take such good care of your pigs. You are tuned in enough to realize that totally separating her "for her own good" would not be good for her.


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> You take such good care of your pigs. You are tuned in enough to realize that totally separating her "for her own good" would not be good for her.


I appreciate your kind words. I can only imagine that being pregnant and miserable paired with being lonely isn't a good combination.


----------



## Baymule

That is because you listen to your animals. Animals talk to you, but you have to listen in order to hear them.


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> That is because you listen to your animals. Animals talk to you, but you have to listen in order to hear them.


It’s strange in a way but I understand them better than people most of the time.


----------



## luvmypets

Emmy is such an angel. I was sitting leaned up against the pig shelter when miss Emmy came waddling over from the mud puddle. Then she came right up to me and rested her head in my lap and got my legs covered in mud. If she wasn’t as sweet as she is I would have been annoyed but it was such a special moment. I came up with a plan for her farrowing suite. We have a gate at the front of the pig shelter so we are going to board up part of the shelter so the other hogs cant access and we can use the gate to move in and out of the farrowing space. My plan is to let her be free with the other pigs until I see milk and then she will be moved. This will help keep Priss’s litter away from her as they are so nosy. Plus she can still see the other hogs through the gate. 

Also a bit random but Lucy fell asleep next to me yesterday and she started “nursing” in her sleep. I didn’t have my phone on me but trust me it was priceless.


----------



## Baymule

What's a little mud compared to pig love? Your animals have complete trust in you and your reward is moments like this.


----------



## luvmypets

Emmy is so cranky. Im thinking t-20 days at most. Still no milk but babies are moving more and she has more of a bag every day.  She was so mean to the piglets today, like full on chasing them away from her mean. Also the boar tried to nose around her back rnd and she was having none of it. Whipped around and gave him a what for. I cant blame her for having no patience with the others as they can be quite obnoxious. They all want attention so if I go to sit with Emmy to comfort her I get bombarded by half the brood and then they start bothering Em's.


----------



## luvmypets

Me and my dad went to the produce auction to get fresh veggies for the pigs. So we bring them home and start feeding everyone and well. I noticed Emmy looked skinnier and something told me to look in the hut. At a distance I saw something dark laying in the straw "could that really be a piglet? She isnt due yet..right?!" And imagine my surprise when yes in fact it is an extremely small baby lying in the straw shivering. It took a few hours but they are settled now. Im a bit concerned because no more babies have come or afterbirth. She isnt in distress and is eating and drinking so she may just have one baby and couldve passed the afterbirth and cleaned it up while we were out. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... only having one piglet would be highly disappointing... Hope she just let that little one escape early and the rest are still cooking, to pop out here shortly.


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Wow... only having one piglet would be highly disappointing... Hope she just let that little one escape early and the rest are still cooking, to pop out here shortly.


It would but everything considered its understandable. She was too young when she got bred. Shes not even 10 months old yet. It was a mistake on our part and I hope her next litter will be better. That will determine if she stays or not. And although as a producer you always want more, Im just glad the baby is ok.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a couple of sheep that got bred early by mistake and we were happy when both had singles rather than multiples so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## luvmypets

After lots of debating I decided to take the little lady in for tonight. Emmy decided to build her nest in a very drafty and open spot. The temp was in mid 60s today plus wind and cold rain. Unfortunatly we couldnt get her to move and I had a gut feeling the baby wouldnt make it if we left her with Emmy. So far shes doing great and getting the colostrum and warmth she needs.


----------



## Bruce

Likely a good decision, will you put her back out with Emmy tomorrow or are you going to have another Lucy?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Likely a good decision, will you put her back out with Emmy tomorrow or are you going to have another Lucy?


All depends on if Emmy accepts her, how mobile she is and if we can get Emmy to frickin move.


----------



## luvmypets

Well couldnt get Emmy to move out of her damp and muddy spot but I managed to let the lil babe nurse for a good twenty minutes.


----------



## Bruce

Baby piggy steps.


----------



## luvmypets

Well you are all due for an update. The little gilt who I call “Tiny” until I find a better name, is doing very well. We had a scare on friday when she started having really bad diarrhea but her poop is solid again..yay! After Emmy refused to move into the barn I decided I have a new bottle baby. Its not ideal but Emmy has pretty much dried up and the baby is still very fragile and being outside would not do too well with her. She turned a week old today and has enough sass to last her a lifetime. 

She loves her bear


----------



## Baymule

That baby is so darn cute. She is so sweet! You are a good pig mommy, bottle raising takes time and dedication. I hope Emmy is ok and on her next litter she makes a better bed for them.


----------



## Bruce

Lucy #2!


----------



## goatgurl

tell emmy thatsshe now has one strike.   sorry the little gal had to be pulled from mom but sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do.  you're such a good pig mama and she is so stinking cute.


----------



## luvmypets

Im glad you guys like her, she is such a sweet lady. Im a bit nervous though, Im doing a 12hr shift for my FFA chapter at our farmers fair and my dad is in charge of the pig. Its not that I dont trust him its just he has a different approach than I do to these things. Im sure he’ll be fine


----------



## Latestarter

Listen to the worried mother will ya!   You'd think it was her first child  I think your dad has had a little experience raising younguns... Pretty sure he'll do fine


----------



## luvmypets

She is twice the size she was when I brought her in, so if she looks small now just imagine. Still has the newborn look but has 10x more energy.


----------



## Bruce

She is a cutie and has racing stripes, maybe she'll be a speed one soon.


----------



## Baymule

Your baby piggies are so cute. I'd be wanting to name them all Zebra.


----------



## luvmypets

Luna (baby) is very sick. Im on vacation w/ my mom so my dad is in charge of her. He says she looks rough. Please send a prayer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope that cute little darling hangs in there and gets over her situation for ya.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh no! Prayers!!


----------



## luvmypets

She was too fragile..


----------



## mysunwolf

So sorry @luvmypets  you gave her the best shot at life.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, so sorry!


----------



## luvmypets

I had felt it coming for some time. I dont know how to explain it, no matter how healthy she seemed..I just knew. Its strange, last night I dreamt I was in a meadow with her and I remember I was singing this song. Theres this unrelated song I had been meaning to download so when I went onto itunes the song I was singing in my dream was the first song I saw. This was right before my dad had told me. Crazy


----------



## promiseacres

so very sorry


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## Latestarter

So sorry kiddo...


----------



## Baymule

Farming ain't for sissies. You are the best piggie momma ever, we know what excellent care you give your animals.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

so very sorry!!


----------



## luvmypets

I thought I had accepted what happened but now as Im on my last few days of vacation it really hurts, its finally sinking in. I tried to push it away not think about it but..I just.. I remember the last time I saw her I knew that when I got home she wouldnt be there to greet me with her small nose. I wouldnt have to mix formula or let her play until she got tired. I wouldn’t call her name and wait for her reply. Or when she jumped up and started screaming for food. I wouldnt be putting a towel on the floor so she wouldnt make a mess. I think whats really gonna hurt is when I get home and go to where she’s buried. She’s under an ash tree that is near our barn. Im thinking of hanging a crescent moon on the tree to celebrate her life. I havent hurt this much over an animal since Mammy. It’s just..hard


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Baymule

What is making it worse is that you weren't there. Don't beat up on yourself. We all know that you are a loving, caring person that loves her animals. You do deserve a trip away sometimes, we all do. Big hugs. I like the moon idea.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So sorry


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m sorry. I wish I could hug you in person!!


----------



## Bruce

Hard to see you suffering LMP


----------



## luvmypets

Now that I have visited Luna’s grave I feel at peace. I was out with the pigs today and they reminded me how life goes on. All the pigs got some lovin, and I got so very muddy. I missed them, they make me hopeful for the future. And the sheep and alpacas got attention too. Ras was being really obnoxious and nudging me.

Lucy 



 

Emmy, who is recovering well from pregnancy. Still so sweet, although she is shedding right now so when I pet her my hands got covered in mud and pig hair.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Losses aren’t usually easy but an unavoidable part of farm life. We’ve had our share this year!! I totally get it! I’m glad that you are looking to the future!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is your experiences now....that you'll draw from in the future and can be your strength for tomorrow........ya have come a long way in a years time....along with the lessons ya had to endure.....but, ya certainly are much better for it all.....


----------



## Baymule

I love it that you sit on the ground and get lovin' from your hogs. Muddy, dirty, it doesn't matter. You truly love your animals, it shows to anybody who even takes a quick glance. Glad that you are at peace now.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, I'm pretty sure if I had pigs, I wouldn't be sitting on the muddy ground with them! You love your animals more than I love mine 

Glad your spirits are lifting.


----------



## Mike CHS

I can relate to that.  I go out twice a day to feed our young ewes and spend quit a bit of time dolling out the feed from my hand.  The girls that will trust you that much will be completely trusting and bring in the rest of the flock.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so sorry, @luvmypets. Big hugs.


----------



## luvmypets

The cutest pig of all the time


----------



## Baymule

You are right. that is a cute pig! What's been happening with you lately?


----------



## luvmypets

Well looks like we now have more pigs. I was sitting in my history class and I took a glance at my phone and my brother sent me a text that read “hey so I went to let the animals out and their are eight newborn pigs”. I am so excited and nervous but also excited. We knew priss was pregnant but I did not think she would birth so soon! He says they all look good and she is doing well with keeping them safe. We will have to move her into the barn tonight, thankfully I know that she will move easily. 

I have to stay afterschool for an FFA meeting so I wont be able to get pictures until later. For now I just wanted to share the exciting news.


----------



## Bruce

Yea!!


----------



## luvmypets

My brother just sent this to me  

The wire is not on.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!


----------



## Bruce

More little stripers! Smaller litter this time. Doesn't look like there is a runt.


----------



## luvmypets

3 boars 
5 gilts


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So cute!!!   Congrats!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just look at those precious young'uns!!..... 
They are just Darling!!......if ya maintain that M/F ratio....ya may have some serious "piggie" math going on before ya know it......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

your lil piggies! Makes me smile!


Refresh my memory: is Priss the original sow?


----------



## luvmypets

Wehner Homestead said:


> your lil piggies! Makes me smile!
> 
> 
> Refresh my memory: is Priss the original sow?


Yes she is, her crop this year is 19 babies.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe she decided 11 was too many so she cut back to 8 this time. 
What's not to love about 8 striped piggies?


----------



## Latestarter

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Baymule

Adorable babies! I love the racing stripes!


----------



## luvmypets

Glad you guys are enjoying them as much as everyone here is! I just checked on them and Priss was laying in front of them relaxing, babies were in a piggy puddle in the corner. I moved into the stall next door to get a closer look of the babies without disrupting their peace. I started talking to them which got them to lift up their heads. Then they started getting up and as if on cue priss rolled onto her side and called the babies for dinner. I was so worried that they might not be getting fed because when we moved her in the barn she wouldnt lay down. Dont know why I was worried she’s a pro. 


Pic is terrible but I wasn’t about to bother her lol


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> More little stripers! Smaller litter this time. Doesn't look like there is a runt.


There is a smaller gilt but she can hold her own, plus there is two extra spots in the milk bar!


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> ....ya may have some serious "piggie" math going on before ya know it......



What makes you think that isn’t already happening? 

This year we started with 4
Got 11 babies in march
Sold one in may
Got 8 babies
And two are leaving to be processed in the next month or so


----------



## goatgurl

little strippee piggies make me smile.  priss is such a good mama.  congratulations kiddo


----------



## Baymule

If only they would stay so small, striped and cute!!!


----------



## goatgurl

if they don't get bigger they wouldn't make much of a pork chop tho.


----------



## Latestarter

You could just gut em', de-hair em', deep fat fry em' and eat em' like buffalo wings or pork rinds or some such...


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> You could just gut em', de-hair em', deep fat fry em' and eat em' like buffalo wings or pork rinds or some such...


You really need to raise yourself a hog!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

But get it delivered instead of picking it up yourself.


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> You could just gut em', de-hair em', deep fat fry em' and eat em' like buffalo wings or pork rinds or some such...


 You are terrible! First off you would literally get nothin and you say that but if you have a tiny 2lb striped fuzzy pig look up at you. Even the toughest person would melt.


----------



## Latestarter

I was just kidding around... I know they have to be at least 4-5 times their present size before even attempting that...


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> I was just kidding around... I know they have to be at least 4-5 times their present size before even attempting that...


Dont worry I know! Lol, I was hoping I didnt come off the wrong way  My dad and brother make cruel jokes like that so Im used to it


----------



## Latestarter

You're a good sport sweetie!   They are cute little things. I know they WILL be mighty tasty down the road quite a way.


----------



## luvmypets

Terrible photo, but I havent been able to get to the barn before its dark. 





But they are just too dang cute to not take pictures


----------



## CntryBoy777

And we are certainly Glad that ya "share" the little cuties with us too!!!!......


----------



## luvmypets

Babes are 11 days old..what? 

These little heathens are impossible to get clear pictures of.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are too cute!


----------



## Bruce

Um, I think the pigs are a wee bit confused as to where dinner is!!

Very cute


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce beat me to it... was going to ask if all piglets are so easily confused, or did you magically grow teats on your hips?   They sure are cute, and you seem to have befriended them. Nice that you'll have no problems being close to them and Priss isn't an overprotective mom.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I guess ya have been accepted into the "inner circle"....they are so Darling!!.....


----------



## luvmypets

Well I may have moved Mama Priss next door, but she was fine with it because she got grapes and apples. She was very hangry! 

She is very cautious with people around her babes, so I do not want to push my luck. I think it would be fine, but not something Im willing to test.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Glad that you are playing it safe!!


----------



## Baymule

Those are some cute pics, ought to put them up for Picture of the Week! Smart on your part, giving Mom a treat while you play with babies.


----------



## goatgurl

oh my, what adorable little piggies.  looks like they think you're ok to snorkel on.  love it!  and i'm really glad you are playing it safe with miss priss.  sweet as she is mama piggies can be a tad bit over protective of their babies and we don't to hear about pig bites from you.  if you get to play with the babies it only seems fair that she gets apples and grapes for treats.


----------



## luvmypets

I have to hand it to Priss she has a lot of patience


----------



## Baymule

What cute brats! LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

Who needs a "mountain" when ya got Momma?.....


----------



## Latestarter

I'm sure to Priss, those little hooves felt like a good deep tissue massage... Now, when those little porkers get a little bigger, I'm sure she won't just lie there and let them trample all over her. When I was up at @goatgurl 's place to pick up my animals from her, she had a momma pig that had one piglet. When it got to be annoying, momma put her snout under that little rascal and launched him over to the other side of the pen!  I was quite impressed! Was pretty funny. No harm to the little runt, he just came right back and continued trying to be annoying...


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> I have to hand it to Priss she has a lot of patience


I should say! I would think those pointy little hooves would be a tad uncomfortable.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Love little pigs!


----------



## luvmypets

Its been a long week, Im back from FFA National convention and making up all of the work I missed. Tuesday I got a call from my dad saying that Priss was down. My intial thought before seeing her was that she had milk fever, however when I got to her that was not the case. She was laying on her side, lifeless. Her babies were “nursing” her, but you could tell it wasnt right. I went in to see her and I rolled her on to her belly just so the babies werent harrassing her as much. I noticed she was quite bloated, not deathly so but it seemed she was having some sort of digestion issue. She would not eat or drink either. We called a few differents vets and came to the conclusion to let her ride it out. We made a gallon of milk replacer and fed the babies, and as soon as they got that they all piled up under the heat lamp. We spent some time with them, and you could tell that they knew. There was a wave of sadness over them, I think they understood we were there to help. I think they enjoyed us being there, one gilt came up to me and let me scratch her jowls. If I stopped she would nose my hand until I started again. After some time we gave Priss a bit of pepto, which she did not like, to help with her digestion and left for the night. It was scary,I knew she wasn’t dying but still she was not looking good. I have been around many dying animals and her vibe didnt feel that way. She was definitly feeling not great but not like it was over. The next morning I get the news that she is doing much better. She was still weak as expected, however she was eating and drinking again. In fact, she drank her piglets milk replacer. She got to roll in the duck pond, and she was snorting again. The night before she could barely stand and was so quiet. And then yesterday it was like nothing even happened, she was back to jumping up when she hears her food being ready. We think she had a fever, but we arent quite sure. 

Here is the babies the night she was sick. As soon as they got the formula they were out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad she's looking and feeling better!


----------



## Latestarter

Quite a scare I imagine... Glad there were no losses and that Priss is feeling/doing better.


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> It was scary,I knew she wasn’t dying but still she was not looking good.


Wow, glad you were confident in that. At least your stress was a wee bit less than if you thought you were going to lose her. Sure would be good to know what was going on in case there is something you can do in the future to keep it from happening again.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Wow, glad you were confident in that.


The past few years I have noticed that I can in a way feel the energy of things around me. So I was definitly worried, my anxiety told me all kinds of things. But I knew she would be ok.


----------



## Ferguson K

So glad she’s doing better. Any idea what caused it if it wasn’t milk fever?


----------



## luvmypets

Today I made a tough decision, to let Emmy be sold. I remember when my dad came up to me and said we had someone who wanted a whole pig. Porcules and pearl already had a buyer so I knew what he meant. I told him absolutely not, that she was not going anywhere. And he told me why, it was a huge oppurtunity for us. A very influential restaurant in NY wanted to buy one bigger pig and one smaller pig. If they liked what we had they would contract for five more pigs. I finally told him I was ok with him selling her, on one condition. He doesnt take one im attached too again. We had talked about how emmy would stay for some time unless something came up, so I wasnt ready for this. I get to keep Lucy(no matter what!), Opal, and one of the new gilts from this litter. In fact already picked her out, thinking of a name.


----------



## luvmypets

New pictures!



 



 



 



 

The one rolled on her side is the one im keeping 




Priss feeling better.


----------



## Latestarter

It's really tough to let them go, but yes, that is one heck of an opportunity for future sales going forward! I  you on your decision to let the sale move forward. The piglets are still real cute, and Priss is looking better.


----------



## Bruce

That is the hard part of raising food animals that you have "up close and personal" contact with. If I were to raise meat chickens, they would be all the same breed and I would make an effort to NOT be able to tell one from another.


----------



## Baymule

That is the cutest pile of piglets I think I have ever seen. So huggable! You are developing that "sense" that is in tune with animals. They talk, you are listening. I know if you felt Priss was in a "bad" way, you would not have left her. 

Letting Emmy go was a big decision and a hard one, I'm sure. Y'all have the ability to build a good business  and this is a great opportunity. So you put on your Big Girl pants and made the decision that is best for your business.


----------



## luvmypets

Three pigs went to the butchers today. Priss got to spend lots of time outside. And the babies were heathens. 


 

Lucy




Not my coveralls, brats


----------



## Bruce

They sure get big fast.


----------



## Baymule

I love your pig pictures!


----------



## luvmypets

Here are two two restuarants in NYC that have our pigs.

Gemma at The Bowery got half a pig from us last year, so that fact they are ordering again is awesome!
https://www.theboweryhotel.com/dining/gemma/

Here is the restaurant who is trying our pigs out for the first time. Im not sure which location we are at I just know its in NYC. They were the ones who took a smaller pig.
https://ilbuco.com/

And finally Juniper Hill which we have worked with in the past. The chef is so nice to us, and loves our pigs. He got us in ediblenj magazine summer edition and has visited the farm before. He always treats us when we eat at his restaurant.

Its good to finally see our pigs going somewhere. I feel like we will finally be able to make something with our farm.


Btw check out this link for our website which is a WIP. I havent gotten to editing it yet, but my dad did pretty good on his own. Although I dont know why he loves all caps so much. Any input is much appreciated!
http://redoakmangalitsas.simplesite.com/


----------



## Bruce

So glad the business end is working out!

Regarding the website:

Lose or change the background image under the text. I had to highlight it to read it. The white gets lost in the sky.
holistic is spelled incorrectly.


----------



## Latestarter

Yup, what Bruce said. Lookin' good! Grats on the growing success!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> So glad the business end is working out!
> 
> Regarding the website:
> 
> Lose or change the background image under the text. I had to highlight it to read it. The white gets lost in the sky.
> holistic is spelled incorrectly.



Especially since the background picture is repeated right below. I hate trying to read text superimposed over a picture. 

Love the pig pictures, it is nice for people to actually see the pigs loved and cared for. Maybe a short story about each pig?


----------



## luvmypets

This is our pork...speechless.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!


----------



## Latestarter

Impressive!


----------



## mysunwolf

Wow, what an impressive plate with your pork!


----------



## Baymule

The food on the plate is a work of art. The work that went into growing the pig that made the plate also is a work of art.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you have a copy of that menu! Frame it and hang it on the wall!


----------



## Bruce

Put it on your web page!


----------



## luvmypets

Well one of the restaurants in NYC wants a pig every two weeks. While this is super huge for us it means we will need to produce 26 pigs a year, and that is just for that restaurant. Time to invest in some more breeding animals  And we have to finish building the upper paddock along with a run. 

We are about to have some crazy pig math going on.


----------



## promiseacres

sounds great!


----------



## Mike CHS

That is the kind of problem you really want to have.


----------



## Latestarter

Indeed... what Mike said! Congrats!


----------



## Baymule

That is absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> While this is super huge for us it means we will need to produce 26 pigs a year, and that is just for that restaurant.


And having a sow drop a litter every other week so you have a pig at the right size/age every two weeks of the year? Or will they take the meat frozen?


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Its been a long week, Im back from FFA National convention


You mean here?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> You mean here?


Yessir, that video does makes the convention hall look tiny. 

The company that made the AI simulator made a bust of a cow where you could find the jugular and it felt as if the cow was breathing. They are still in development so I cant wait to see how everything turns out. 

I remember seeing the guy clipping that cow, felt bad the steer looked very stressed.


----------



## Bruce

Tim did mention just how huge the convention was but I don't think any camera can do justice to a place that big.


----------



## luvmypets

My dad and brother have been hard at work on the new pig area. All the posts are in and  the fencing is almost all put up. My guess is the hotwire still has to go in, not sure if they started yet. I plan on going over to see everyone and take pictures later today.


----------



## luvmypets

Didnt get over until it was pitch dark out...ugh! Babies are chubby, sorry the pics are so bad


----------



## Bruce

Nice looking stock


----------



## Baymule

They get so big so fast!


----------



## luvmypets

Anyone wann go pet them?





In other news we will be going to see a boar and two breeding gilts on Tuesday and I believe we are bringing a trailer  . The gilts are bred and are due end of February. We are really hoping this works out. It is exactly what we need to help the demand from the restaurants.


----------



## Latestarter

Gee whiz girl... it's normally YOU we see laying down in the dirt (mud) eyeballing a cute "little" piggie... But honestly, I can't say that I blame you in the least for not doing so under present conditions. Best of luck with the potential additions. Hope they are high quality and good adds to/for your stock.


----------



## Baymule

Awww.... now who could resist a hug from such cute piggies?


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> Gee whiz girl... it's normally YOU we see laying down in the dirt (mud) eyeballing a cute "little" piggie... But honestly, I can't say that I blame you in the least for not doing so under present conditions. Best of luck with the potential additions. Hope they are high quality and good adds to/for your stock.


I thought it was about time I let someone else give them attention! I will admit Lucy got scratches.


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> Awww.... now who could resist a hug from such cute piggies?


Anyone trying to be able to wear their clothes again. Pig mud does not come out of light colored clothes.


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> Anyone trying to be able to wear their clothes again. Pig mud does not come out of light colored clothes.


That's why I have farm clothes and town clothes.


----------



## Latestarter

What? You mean you don't wear your farm clothes to town?  I wear mine all the time, it's all I've got at this point...


----------



## luvmypets

Latestarter said:


> What? You mean you don't wear your farm clothes to town?  I wear mine all the time, it's all I've got at this point...


X2


----------



## CntryBoy777

It won't be very long before ya will be waist deep in little piglets!!....


----------



## luvmypets

CntryBoy777 said:


> It won't be very long before ya will be waist deep in little piglets!!....


That’s the plan


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Anyone wann go pet them?


You first!!! I'll pet them with a 10' pole 

I hope the new pigs are a go, you sure need them to be popping out a lot of little piggies for the restaurants.


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> What? You mean you don't wear your farm clothes to town?  I wear mine all the time, it's all I've got at this point...


I shop at the Vanity Fair in Sulphur Springs, I can buy blue jeans real cheap there and for my husband too. I am a member of their preferred club, they will send me text messages with 10% off total purchase. You should check it out. 

Farm clothes-faded, torn or paint stained. Town clothes-newer that haven't been abused yet. slaughter clothes-look like the chain saw massacre.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... going to town wearing slaughter clothes might cause a few issues...


----------



## luvmypets

Just had an awesome trip into NY where we picked up three new pigs! Two lovely gilts due in two months and one boar who I already feel a strong bond to him.


----------



## Bruce

They look too clean. I trust your piggies will show them how to really live it up!

Very nice additions.


----------



## goatgurl

beautiful new pigs on the block.  Bruce is right, they are way to clean.  let your little ones show 'em how its done.  the fact that you are getting more orders than you have pigs is awesome.  hope these new girls give you big healthy litters.


----------



## luvmypets

Took some work to get them off the trailer. But we have them in the barn for the night. 


I named the boar Atlas


----------



## Baymule

They are so white and fluffy!  Names for the guilts? How about Marshmallow and Cotton?


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> They are so white and fluffy!  Names for the guilts? How about Marshmallow and Cotton?


We are having a “mythology” theme for this bunch  That color wont last long.


----------



## Baymule

No Greek or Roman Gods named Marshmallow or Cotton....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Repunzel and Gretel.....


----------



## Latestarter

OK, how about we choose from the Greek female muses: "The Mousai (*Muses*) who dwell on Olympos, nine daughters begotten by great Zeus, Kleio (Clio) and Euterpe, Thaleia (Thalia), Melpomene and Terpsikhore (Terpsichore), and Erato and Polymnia (Polyhymnia) and Ourania (Urania) and Kalliope (Calliope), who *is* the chiefest of them all."  https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=female+muses

Or maybe the Greek goddesses? (too many to list --->) https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=greek+godesses

I mean both of these selections are "mythical as well right?


----------



## Bruce

Those piggies look tired from their travels.


----------



## luvmypets

The sweetest bunch, oh..and my brother  New hogs get to try out or new pasture.
And Priss’s gang of hooligans are living outside now as well. Soon we will open up the new area for everyone!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They all look like they are enjoying themselves.....


----------



## Bruce

White pigs and gray pigs!


----------



## luvmypets

All this rain has caused some major mud, as well as washing out a large hole under the fence for the little ones to galavant about. Thankfully if you chase them with a 2x4 they will go back in their enclosure.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'd go back to my enclosure too if somebody was chasing me with a 2x4!!


----------



## Latestarter

Picturing Luvmypets chasing piglets all over the front 40 with a 2x4 in hand  Those little porkers are pretty danged fast and quite slippery from all accounts. Have watched kids doing pig roundups on TV and it's not something I'd really want to participate in. Sure fun to watch however.


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> All this rain has caused some major mud, as well as washing out a large hole under the fence for the little ones to galavant about. Thankfully if you chase them with a 2x4 they will go back in their enclosure.


So did you have to try different things, think on it for awhile, or did you just snatch the first thing that came to hand and go chase some piggies?


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> So did you have to try different things, think on it for awhile, or did you just snatch the first thing that came to hand and go chase some piggies?


I tried shooing them with my hands, then tried nudging them with with boots. They were determined to stay out so then there was a small plank of wood leaning against the fence so I grabbed it and gently tapped them back into the pen.


----------



## luvmypets

Talk about ugh, can you spot what is wrong in this photo? In reality we prefer them getting into this pig area. After Christmas this pen will get finished so it is safe for all of the pigs.









This damn rain 





So the new bunch of pigs dont have a shelter which for most animals would be a problem but our pigs just do not care. They will get one in the next week tho. Anyways I brought a bale of straw out to them and watched them go to town.

Atlas looks dead




So I feel a pretty strong bond with this girl. And I found the name Maeja which I have been testing out and I really like it.







I think it is fitting as she will be a mother.

This lady still needs a name. She is somewhat shy, but she is warming up slowly but surely.


----------



## Bruce

Nice mud hole you have there @luvmypets! Nice pigs too though I think the little one should be with the others its size, not the new pigs. Do I win a prize?


----------



## Baymule

You do have a little pig sized gap at the bottom of the fence....

Mud.  I like Maeja's name. How is it pronounced? Around here, the Spanish influence would have me saying MAY-ha.


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> You do have a little pig sized gap at the bottom of the fence....
> 
> Mud.  I like Maeja's name. How is it pronounced? Around here, the Spanish influence would have me saying MAY-ha.


I believe its Maya or My-ah.


----------



## luvmypets

New boots..who dis? My old boots have been retired after 3 years of service.


----------



## Baymule

Nice boots!


----------



## luvmypets

New shelter is up although It isnt much it will keep them dry.


----------



## Bruce

Oh sure, you are all brave and out with the pigs when their area is full of dry hay! 
Looks like the new pigs have accepted you into their sounder 



luvmypets said:


> New boots..who dis? My old boots have been retired after 3 years of service.


We need a picture of the old ones. I want to see if you are fool enough to stick with them as long as I usually do.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Absolutely  love the picture of you sitting with the pigs


----------



## luvmypets

B&B Happy goats said:


> Absolutely  love the picture of you sitting with the pigs


Aw thanks, they are so much fun!


----------



## luvmypets

Today we said goodbye to our sweet alpaca Sequoia. He was the oldest of the crew, easily pushing 14, it was time. He had rapidly lost all his body weight in the past week, we knew it was his body going. Tonight I found him down in the field, kushing, on the half frozen ground. My dad attempted to pick him up but his legs were gone. When we let him down he rolled on his side and his neck curled back. He barely had a life force left, he was hanging on by a thread. We sat with him assuring him it was ok to let go, and that we loved him. However he was really holding on. I prayed and asked for the help of archangels to help guide him over. After about forty minutez, he was still with us on but his body was limp other than his twitching legs. I felt frustrated because there was no reason for him to hold on. I told my dad how I had prayed and he asked me if I had prayed to St Francis, the patron saint of the animals. I told him no, and we sat their and said our prayer. Within a few seconds of us finishing Sequoia crossed over. It was a very powerful moment as we felt his soul leave his body as his twitching stopped and the life force was gone. Losing an animal is never easy, but I found a beauty in the way our prayer was answered. RIP Sequoia


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That was a bittersweet story that has me tearing up...what a wonderful  young lady you are while I am sorry that his time has come to a end.......I am happy you had such beautiful  closure  with him as he drifted off to another field to graze....., and such a tender moment with your father


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry you've lost an animal friend. Every living thing has its time. I'm glad you were able to share his last time here. Hated to "like" your post, but I very much liked how you handled it.


----------



## Bruce

Oh @luvmypets, so sorry you've lost another of your alpacas. Yours are so nice and friendly, really hard to say goodby.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

One of the most unselfish acts you can give a pet is to be there for their crossing of the Rainbow Bridge.  I know it was hard on you but I believe he received comfort from your presence.


----------



## luvmypets

Thank you for all your kind replies. Its strange because I didnt feel all that sad. I’ll admit I cried but it was because I was happy he was at peace. He wasn’t suffering, and I like to think at the moment he died that it was an old soul returning home.


----------



## luvmypets

Mama Priss will be moving back in the barn soon. Im annoyed at myself for letting her get so thin. She has a body score of 1, due to competition with all the other pigs. And the fact that she gave everything to her babes. This is embarrassing, but I guess its time to fix things. I will keep yall updated.


----------



## Bruce

Hey, you picked up on it, and you'll fix it straight away! Things were easier when you had only a couple of pigs.


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> Today we said goodbye to our sweet alpaca Sequoia. He was the oldest of the crew, easily pushing 14, it was time. He had rapidly lost all his body weight in the past week, we knew it was his body going. Tonight I found him down in the field, kushing, on the half frozen ground. My dad attempted to pick him up but his legs were gone. When we let him down he rolled on his side and his neck curled back. He barely had a life force left, he was hanging on by a thread. We sat with him assuring him it was ok to let go, and that we loved him. However he was really holding on. I prayed and asked for the help of archangels to help guide him over. After about forty minutez, he was still with us on but his body was limp other than his twitching legs. I felt frustrated because there was no reason for him to hold on. I told my dad how I had prayed and he asked me if I had prayed to St Francis, the patron saint of the animals. I told him no, and we sat their and said our prayer. Within a few seconds of us finishing Sequoia crossed over. It was a very powerful moment as we felt his soul leave his body as his twitching stopped and the life force was gone. Losing an animal is never easy, but I found a beauty in the way our prayer was answered. RIP Sequoia


As heartbreaking as it is when we lose one of our beloved animals, I find it easier when it is an older animal that has had a good life and now that day is here. Sequoia had a good life with you, loved, cared for and cherished. It is good that you were able to be there to hold him, talk to him and pray for him. I know it was not only a comfort to him, but a great comfort to you.


----------



## luvmypets

It is freezing for our area right now. Last night it was 11* and this morning it was 4*. It is back to 11* now and it should be going into the 20's tomorrow. Never thought I'd miss the 30* weather.

Also I started a farrowing thread, no babies yet but we should see some within a week  
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/lmps-2019-farrowing-thread.38925/#post-589693


----------



## luvmypets

I woke up yesterday to get ready for school and everything was normal. I hopped in the shower and when I was finished I went to go check on my dad to wake him up. He is heavy sleeper, and I often have to nudge him to get up and drive me to school. He was asleep when I walked in, and I touched his foot to nudge him awake. Except his foot was cold and stiff, I grabbed his arms...I called 911 immediately but in my heart as much as I wanted to believe he was still with us..I felt his spirit around me trying to calm me down as I waited for the EMTs. My father passed away in his sleep at 55... He was everything to me and my partner in crime. I was always told that I was a female version of him, which is probably why we butt heads so much. The pig business was our baby and we worked so hard to build it up. The last thing I want to do is tear it down right now. Priss is massive and due in a week, we still need a shelter for her, Lucy is due soon, and Callie as well. We have 29 pigs with more on the way and no source of income. My brother is going to college in a few months and won't be around and I will be starting community college which I will be around but very busy. Im scared right now because these animals are everything to me. I know we are going to have to downscale but I refuse to give up on this. 

If you guys know anyone near or around Hunterdon or Warren county NJ who could help us out that would be wonderful. Family and friends are reaching out and we have a lot of offers but at this point we need all the help we can get.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I have no words. I am so sorry. I truly cannot imagine what you are going through. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Southern by choice

So sorry for you, no words can express how heartbroken I am for you. 
Sending you love & hugs and praying for you and your family.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I am so sorry for your loss.  I really hope you can find the help you need right now.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## luvmypets

The cause of death was a cardiovascular disease that caused his arteries to harden. Big idiot was too stubborn to go to a doctor


----------



## Bruce

Oh Luv, my heart goes out to you. That is just awful. I wish there was something I could do to help but I'm much too far away.   

Can you find someone from your FFA group that can help with the animals? 

In memory of those that die too soon, your father and Latestarter


----------



## B&B Happy goats

my heart goes out to you and your family, i am so sorry for your loss of your dad and best friend
You are a very smart girl, you take after your dad, ....can you postpone school for a little while and you take over the business, and find the help that you need....I got faith in you that you can do it if you set your mind to it , and you would make your dad even prouder of you than he already was.....
Big hugs to you, your dad is watching over you you are a wonderful  young woman, and stronger than you think.


----------



## Baymule

I read with sinking heart, your post. It's like I knew what was coming, but didn't want it to be true. I am deeply saddened for you and your brother. 

No source of income and 29 pigs. The first thing that comes to my mind is to go wait tables in a nice restaurant. When my DD was in college, she was a server. I worked as a server in my younger days. It is quick money, you can adjust your hours and you can make pretty good money. My daughter complains that she made more money waiting tables than she does as a college professor. In the early days of her marriage, her husband also was a server. 

I have complete faith in you. You can do this, it won't be easy, but you can do this. You won't have to give up your pigs, you will find a way. You have the tenacity to dig in, and not quit. You will reach your goals, you may have to adjust things along the way, so be flexible. 

I wish we lived closer. Sending a virtual hug, my heart is with you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....I know things are still numb for ya from the shock....but, think things thru and decide what is truly in your best interest....at this point.....schooling can be adjusted to lighten the load...or delayed....especially if the income is of such that it provided a living and pay for school, too....may take ya a little longer to complete....but they don't pay ya to go to class....ya gotta have power and a roof over your head...and food    and gas.....you have always been a "favorite" of mine here....and ya have the resilence to see your way thru this and take a step up in life.....our prayers are certainly with you and your family and sure wish I could give ya a Hug....I have a granddaughter around your age.....


----------



## TAH

luvmypets I am so sorry! I can't even imagine what you and your brother are going thru! You and your family will be in my prayers! Hugs!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> .but they don't pay ya to go to class....


Actually - at least in Texas sometimes they do.  I don't know what the Financial Aid system is like where you are - but we've had students get all their classes and books paid for,  and walk away with several thousand dollars that they can pocket  for other expenses.  Wouldn't hurt to check out financial aid if you haven't already.  You could still pick up a part-time job and take classes at the same time.  For more time on the farm - consider online classes.   

With the pigs you do have a budding income source.  A job at a restaurant might get you some free pig food in the form of food waste.

Just throwing out ideas - you have to do what is right for you right now.  ​


----------



## Bruce

How are you holding out LMP??? You are trodding a very rough road


----------



## luvmypets

Hanging in. Lucy and Priss farrowed so I will update that thread when I can.


----------



## Bruce

I hope they had lots of healthy little pigs. I'll be thinking of you whether you have a chance to get on or not.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I hope they had lots of healthy little pigs. I'll be thinking of you whether you have a chance to get on or not.


x2


----------



## luvmypets

Very bittersweet time tonight as I retired as an FFA officer. During this I had to make a speech in front around 200 people and during that I mentioned my dad. Needless to say I cried and I made a lot of others cry. I may no longer be an officer and I graduate in a week but I will always be there to support my chapter !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

i bet you did a wonderful  job with your speach   always looking over you.


----------



## Baymule

Once upon a time, FFA was for boys. No girls. I just did the math...….dang! I must be getting old or something. Some 49_ years ago_, I signed up for FFA as did another girl. Needless to say, we became fast friends. There was a school farm with nice facilities for steers and pigs that we went to daily to care for our animals. There was a locker room in the ag room, for boys. We had to go to the girls gym to change clothes. This was in the city of Houston, Texas. Girls in FFA was a big deal, the newspaper sent a reporter out to take our picture and interview us. My, how times have changed. 

Be proud of your time in FFA, be double proud of serving as an officer of your chapter. You have done a good job. Hold your head up and know that your Dad is there next to his little girl, growing up, with a full life ahead of her.


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> I may no longer be an officer and I graduate in a week but I will always be there to support my chapter !


And I'm sure they will be there to support you. I don't know much about FFA but maybe if they have projects, like Eagle Scout candidates do, you can offer your farm and business as educational/project opportunities for current FFA members. That could help you as well as them and keep you in touch.


----------



## luvmypets

Hi friends. Im sure you may have been wondering what I’ve been up to these past few months. Well I’ve been waiting to have the motivation to write an update and the more I waited the more I would have to write but Im finally gonna do it. (I wrote this three weeks ago whoops)


I’ll start by saying I decided on holding back from school this semester. I have many reasons for this anxiety, grief, depression, stress but overall its just too much for me to be starting college with the level of emotional stuff im going through. My mom was upset with this at first, even though I tried explaining to her it doesnt mean Im never going to go to school, its just that now is not the right time. I’ve been trying to get a job all summer to support the farm but no luck until just now. So yeah got my first real job at a department store.


This summer was an experience to say the least. My mental health was all over the place and truth be told I was asleep most of the day and awake during the night. I had a schedule of wake up between 9-11 take care of the animals, then come home wash up and go back to sleep for most of the day. Then I would go the the barn around 6-9pm and so on. This summer we welcomed many new animals to our barn and we said goodbye to some of our old friends. 


So the farm is in the process of changing owners. The new owner to be is a friend of my fathers. I don’t want to say much on this until the matter is official. However I will say the name of the guy buying the farm is Eric. He has been been slowly but surely introducing new animals to the barn. He first brought in quails which were lots of fun. He had 15 total but sold most of them to a chef. However there are two left, a breeding pair whom I have named Gustav and Lana. They aren’t very friendly but Lana lays lots of eggs and I really enjoy just looking at the two of them. Then to my surprise Eric brought three beef calves in to bottle feed. Two bulls and one heifer. The boys are for market but the plan is the heifer will produce calves of her own in the future. He also brought in a bunch of chicks that he got for a few cents each at the auction, almost all of them(29 total) are pullets. I believe the majority of them are barred rock while the others are some meat variety. And finally we also have rabbits now. Two are meat but six are pets. I actually picked out a mini lop buck from the bunch whom I’ve named Rolf. Bunnies have been hit or miss health wise. We have lost a few but I wormed them all this week so hopefully thst will keep them healthy. One batch all from the same seller died from a weird neurological thing. All four buns died in one week. 


So sadly this summer I had to say goodbye to three of my sheep. Stella passed away late June from unknown circumstances. She had always been off so it probably had something to do with that. Brutus and Rosie got processed for meat. Rosie wasn’t supposed to go but **** happens. All our remaining adult chickens/ducks got eaten as well. I also lost one of Callie’s piglets. 


This whole summer the main issue at the farm was piglets escaping. At one point two police cars showed up saying they had reports of loose pigs. I think they were expecting a 500lb boar or something. When in reality it was just a group of piglets maybe 50lbs or so frolicking around. I ended up selling almost all of the older piglets at the auction. I sold 22 of them for 50 bucks each. It really sucked to sell them so cheap knowing the buyer would get so much for reselling them but they needed to go.  We are finally down to seven older piglets from Prissy/Lu and Maeja’s four little girls who are only a few months old. I have five sows and Atlas who will be staying. The girls are Maeja, Prissy, Lucy, Callie, and Lil Red(who is still a gilt). However I do have one of Prissys older daughters who is supposed to go for processing but Eric couldnt load her up the day the others went so she has stayed all summer slowly getting rounder.. Im not sure which will come first her going or the babies coming. 


Lil Red is very special as me and my dad both fell in love with her. And well as these things go she is expecting. I have no idea when she is due but she is very round and getting her bag in. No milk yet but she is only 1/2 mangalitsa so she may get hers much sooner than the full girls. 

Im still struggling with mental health and I take every day one step at a time. Its hard to believe its almost been five months. Its feels like it was just yesterday and at the same time that its been forever since ive seen him.

Truth be told Ive been lurking on BYH and I missed talking to you all. I love the community we have here which honestly feels like a family at this point. I love all of yall and wish you the best. And now for pictures! 

Mr. Ras being well his usual self 



 

Maeja the day her little girls made their appearance. She did wonderful and built a nest out of straw and branches she found in the field. This was my first farrowing on pasture and Im very happy with the results.


 

Lucy officially looks like a grown up.. She still is as sassy as ever




The three calves. Heifer is in the front, bulls in the back. The black calf was struggling with his weight but is a lot better now. The other two had been stealing his food so he gets fed separately now. This is an old photo. 




My buck Rolf, he really isnt that big its just the angle




The lovely Quails. Gustav is the dark one Lana is the light one. 




All the boys 




The runt of Maeja’s litter who I named Twinkie, I have taught her the importance of belly rubs


 

My poultry army, this is also an old photo they are huge now. 


 

Lil red from earlier today


----------



## Mini Horses

It is good to hear from you -- hope you can continue to share.  Hard as it is, you will find it good for your soul, so try to say hello often.

I agree that you did right to hold off school for a semester.  You cannot study in the situation in which you found yourself.  Just don't make it "forever".   You will find your balance and direction in due time.  It sounds like you are still living on the farm & that can be a time of transition for you to accept what will come in the future.   Your new job will help you to divert and stabilize your emotions.  When your whole world just does a 360 within such a short time, it is difficult to transit the physical, financial and emotional upheaval.   It sounds like you are working through it, hard as it is to do.   Be proud of yourself -- WE at BYH are proud of you and give you our emotional support!

I love that you still have your animals to hug -- they are a place of solace -- well, mine are for me and I know for you.  Sad that many had to leave you but even a couple there helps.  Loved the pictures!


----------



## Bruce

I'm really glad to hear from you LMP  I hope you are getting professional help with your mental health. You got run over by a loaded semi, it is understandably a huge drain on you. I'm sure many of us who have lost a parent, though most of us at a much older age than you, understand the desire to sleep the pain away, wake up from the bad dream. It WILL take a lot of time, let it. 

You will be fine putting college off for a bit, you have a compelling story with your farm and the FFA work. You will stand out from the average "I just graduated high school" applicants.


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I'm really glad to hear from you LMP  I hope you are getting professional help with your mental health. You got run over by a loaded semi, it is understandably a huge drain on you. I'm sure many of us who have lost a parent, though most of us at a much older age than you, understand the desire to sleep the pain away, wake up from the bad dream. It WILL take a lot of time, let it.
> 
> You will be fine putting college off for a bit, you have a compelling story with your farm and the FFA work. You will stand out from the average "I just graduated high school" applicants.



I have been seeing a therapist since middle school as I have dealt with on and off depression since seventh grade.


----------



## Baymule

Really glad to see you posting again. We are all here for you any time you need us. Don’t stay away for so long, we care about you.


----------



## luvmypets

God don’t you just love it when all your sows bust out of there pen in the middle of the night and rampage across the property and have you chasing them till 2am. Yeah me too.

will update more on this later, for now sleep


----------



## Baymule

Animals keep things interesting, for sure. Get some rest, wake up and tell us all about it!


----------



## Bruce

Oh my Luv!!! That was last Friday, have you woken up yet?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Oh my Luv!!! That was last Friday, have you woken up yet?


Ah I’m so bad with keeping up with things. So basically it was friday night and I was just relaxing in my room on my computer listening to some music and drawing. It was around midnight so I decided to go to bed. I had left my phone on my bed and for some reason it was on silent which is something I never do because I need to know right away if my pigs are up to no good. Anyways I immediatly see texts from my neighbor, now keep in mind the time stamps. 

It was over three hours between the first message and when I saw it so needless to say I was flipping out. Thankfully my brother was home from college due to the virus so I grabbed him and rushed over unsure what the hell was going on. First thing I noticed was that they had raided the garbage and thrown garbage everywhere. I started to go around back when my brother told me they had gotten into the barn. So what did they do? Well first thing I noticed is they ate a turkey, which had been slaughtered earlier and was draining in the barn. They also ripped open so many bags of feed,and let the lambs and calf into the barn so they were gorging on feed. They also let the three bunnies out of their cage. Me and my brother spent the next while corraling the gals and getting them into the barn. It was a lot! Here they are in the prison ward. These piglets were already in the barn for weaning so they were very happy to have the milk bar back.








The sow pen is very damaged and wont be ready for a while yet. However they are currently with the boars and I have caught 4/5 breedings, 3 sows being due on the same day Its the same three that all farrowed in december so I guess they are on the same cycle.

Bonus, the lambs being miserable for three days. I knew they would be fine and that the bloat wasn’t critical.


----------



## Mini Horses

WOW---and it's usually at night when this stuff happens!!

What's not to love about our "beloved animals"       Was nice your bother was home and could help you.


----------



## Baymule

I tried to reply yesterday, but we were having a storm, power was blipping on and off, so I gave up and closed the laptop. LOL 

Animals can be counted on to be stinkers, getting out, getting into stuff, inviting the whole barnyard and having a blowout of a party while Mommy is sleeping. LOL Good thing you got them rounded up and put back where they belong with no lasting damage.


----------



## Bruce

I can't even WOW!!!!  enough for all the issues those pigs caused Luv! Must have been quite the stressful night. 
If you need one, here is a   that you richly deserve.


----------



## luvmypets

They escaped several more times that week so yeah it was crazy but I have figured out how much feed will keep them happy and full.


----------



## Bruce

I hardly think you were starving them! Do you have hotwire to dissuade them from hitting the fence?


----------



## luvmypets

I have made the decision to sell my alpacas. Im down to three as Bear and Bolero died during the winter. I decided at first to rehome just two of them and keep Geno. But when I saw Geno out in the field by himself, even though he seemed fine, I knew in my heart he should be with his friends. He isn’t completely alone as he has the sheep and the goat(yes we have some goats now) Just no more alpaca friends. He will be staying here until monday as the shearer is coming out and then I will have to let him go. My heart hurts seeing them go but I know they are going to live a great life in their new home.
The alpacas are going to some people starting up a petting zoo and they are big animal lovers. I will also be able to visit their property and check on my boys. But the craziest part is, the guy who owns the place looks exactly like my Dad. I was even told the personality was the same. I wasn’t there when they picked up the alpacas but the farm owner was and he told me he almost started crying thats how similar this guy was. Today is the anniversary of his death and if this isn’t a sign I don’t know what is.


----------



## Baymule

Wow. I agree, this is a sign that your alpacas belong with this guy. How bittersweet to give them up, even to a wonderful home and this is the one year anniversary of losing your Dad. Big hugs to you my friend, I know your heart breaks anew. Doing the right thing for your alpacas shows your true love for them, no matter how much it hurts to see them leave.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They will continue in your mind and your heart....you'll be able to find them with the others....  .....but, as this chapter "closes" a new one begins....ya never know what the future holds and ya may be able to get some more....on down the road.........one thing is for sure, you are a better person today for having the experience with them...


----------



## Bruce

Hard decision to make but I'm sure Geno will be happier with his buddies. It must be hard to look at the farm owner and see your Dad, especially today.


----------



## luvmypets

Im currently in the process of moving my animals to a new property. It was hard to make the decision but its time for me to start a new chapter in my life. Im excited for this fresh start and I know my crew is as well. 




Also my ewe Clover is due to lamb soon. The guy who owns the farm threw two Jacob rams in the field a few months back so here we are. Im pretty excited as I havent had lambs in a hot second. She has been bagging up this past week so it shouldnt be too much longer.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, she's definately filling out in those sides!     Are the pigs moving also?  Like all your animals are moving?  Is it close to the other farm?

Will you be living at this other farm as well?  

We've missed your posts.   Hope you can visit more often.


----------



## Baymule

Look at that lush grass, the sheep are gonna love that! Are you moving the pigs too?


----------



## Bruce

Please do tell us about the new place and circumstances of the move!


----------



## luvmypets

Clover lambed Monday morning at 10AM with giant twins. Both looked the same size as Simon when he was born. The first born is a lovely ram lamb who is all legs, the second born was of course a DOA ewe. The ewe lamb was probably, 2-4 weeks behind in development, had no eyes, and all the soft tissues were reabsorbed so she was like jello. I helped deliver her as her feet were tucked under her belly, and I could tell something was off when I first saw her coming. She was huge, just like her brother and such a pretty little girl. It was sad but it happens. I let Clo sniff her before taking her away.

The little rams name is Mochi and he is super precious. Although its been a few years since Clo had lambs she is still an exceptional mother. Only problem is she always gets upset when I try to snuggle Mochi, she probably thinks Im taking him or something.


----------



## rachels.haven

*panting* must...snuggle...mochi...
But seriously, he's super cute, and has a perfect name. Congrats!
And sorry about the ewe lamb.  birthing animals is not for the faint of heart, eh? Too many mixed feelings.


----------



## Baymule

Good girl Clover! Beautiful ram lamb she has there. Sorry about the ewe lamb. Of course, it is always the ewe lambs. One of my favorite ewes had twins a few years ago, 1 a big healthy ram lamb and the beautiful ewe lamb was born with her organs outside her body and I had to put her down. @rachels.haven is right about birthing animals not being for the faint of heart. 

I'm glad that you were there with Clover when she was giving birth. I know you probably averted a hard birth for her, helping to pull the ewe lamb. Good work by you and Clover.


----------



## Bruce

Sad about the ewe lamb, learn something new every day. I've heard of stillborns but never anything like you described. Must be hard to see.

The ram lamb must be a Mocha Mochi from the color


----------



## luvmypets

Where do I even begin with an update. With the help of my Dad’s mason brothers we got all the hogs moved to the new property on Oct 3. I honestly cannot believe its been almost a month already. The hardest part was getting them in the trailer. Most of the sows loaded with some coaxing however to no ones surprise queen Lu was an absolute diva and refused to load. I tried every food under the sun but she wouldn’t budge. At one point i found her munching on some milk powder so O tried that but she still was being her hard headed self. So we grabbed some rope, got  it wrapped around one of her legs while someone else grabbed the opposite leg, then we dragged her into the trailer. She was being incredibly dramatic and screamed the entire time. Once we got her loaded up we just had to get the boars loaded. However at this point everyone was exhausted and so I said “why don’t we try getting them in, if not we will do it another time”. As we assessed the situation I realized there was no way in hell that we were getting Atlas loaded without someone getting hurt. 

WARNING GRAPHIC PIC AHEADAlso side note I just realized I never shared my story of how Atlas cut my leg open. So it was a few weeks before farrowing was going to start. I had gone out into the field to go spend some time with the piggies and I went into the shelter because I have very low heat tolerance and I needed some cover. Atlas was walking into the shelter so I started giving him some back scratches. As I pet him he started angling his body into my leg which is something he does when he gets sassy. Well anyways he started getting really pushy and then he whipped around into my leg. His tusk cut into my leg like a knife in butter. I had to get 11 stitches and I was out of work for two weeks. And even better is even tho I was taking antibiotics, it still got infected and I had to get a shot in my bum. It was very difficult for me to walk for the first few days and now I have a permanent battle scar.




Back to loading the boars up. So I realized in that moment that I didn’t want to take Atlas with me and so I took his son, Salami, instead. He was hesitant until he saw ladies in the trailer and then he loaded up like no ones business. I talked to the owner of the farm and he said he would keep him and one of Lu’s daughters for breeding.


Now I know a lot of you have been wondering why I decided to move so suddenly. Truth is it all happened so fast Im still a bit in shock. It happened mid august when two loved ones told me I needed to step away from the environment at the farm. When the guy who bought the place(we will call him R) agreed to let me keep my animals it felt like such divine timing. However as I look back on everything I now realize how naive I was. I will forever be grateful to R for allowing me to keep my animals there without rent for over a year. With that being said I have now realized how much he had manipulated me in that time. It first started last summer with him saying I had to getting rid of half my sheep, I agreed to let him process Brutus and Stella and then for my ewes I would find a good home for. I tried finding my girls a new home but to no avail until one day R came to me saying he had found a home for the ewes. I should have realized what was going on when he told me they only wanted one at a time. He told me Rosie would be going to a good family and that they were picking her up that afternoon. That night I went for a late night check on the animals and as I pulled up to the barn I saw Rosie’s skin in a pile. The thing is he never apologized either, he just avoided me and I was so emotionally tired I didnt have the energy to be mad at him. When my mom called him out on it he said it was my fault because I didnt clean stalls. His whole thing was that “you cant have this many animals if you dont clean up after them”...And yet his calf stalls go unclean for months and he wonders why the die of respiratory infections. He talked me into selling the alpacas and always complained about how they ate too much and he didnt like their poo piles out in the field. And yet the 100’s of cow piles dont seem to bother him. He also kicked my sheep out of the field because “they bother his cows” when they are eating. In the beginning he took a bunch of the pigs to the butcher and yet I never saw any of the meat. Or last fall he told me the butcher wouldn’t take my pigs because they aren’t big enough. Right before the move R was going to make me sell all my pigs except three. In fact he talked me into selling 20+ piglets to someone who was going to feed them to snakes which that entire thing physically hurt my soul. I only got $150 bucks for all of them. Also his business partner has threatened to shoot all my pigs multiple times and doesnt like me at all. And while the manipulation was awful I think one of the worst parts about everything was the amount of death. I’ve lost track of how many bottle calves have died. So many dead animals. Dead calves in the dumpster, or a dead bunny that hasnt been taken out of the hut yet, 200+ chicks brought down to 10. I mean listen, farms always have loss but it was so constant with his animals. I am very sensitive to energy and what once was my happy place has now turned into something much darker. My dads legacy is with the hogs, and as long as I have them I’ll be ok. Every week R goes to the auction and brings back more animals and I honestly feel its going to turn into a hoarding situation. 

When I realized all that he had done, I asked myself how could I have been so clueless. Looking back I was in survival mode and would do anything to keep my animals R saw that and used it to his advantage. All I have left is to find the sheep and alpaca a home and then I’m done with that place. The new farm is do much different and for the first time since my Dad was alive I had my new pig partner go in and sit down with the pigs and talk to them. He is very kind and helps on days I cant make it. The pigs are so happy and I finally feel that constant anxiety from the old place drifting away.

princess lu wallowing in the spring


----------



## Baymule

You have come through a trial by fire. Abuse of you and your animals in your weakened state, it is insidious and creeps up on you little by little. Hindsight is 20-20 vision. Now you can “see” and you will recognize the signs should you ever get in a situation with such a person again. You have learned. Now it is time to move forward. 

You could never heal your heart in such turmoil and darkness. The new farm is a lovely place and radiates goodness and happiness. I look forward to your postings of the changes in your life.


----------



## Mini Horses

2x that post!  Move forward and regroup.


----------



## rachels.haven

Holy cow. Get the heck out.
And unless you sold the animals with the animals with the property, many of those sound like thefts. Run. He's a slime ball.


----------



## luvmypets

Truth be told I was so nervous to post that. But yall have been there for me through this whole thing and I really felt that I wanted to tell you everything. I’ve been so distant and only shared the good stuff when so much more was going on behind the scenes. Even then with all that scummy stuff there were times he was very good to me, and I considered us friends.

Anyways I just realized I never explained the entire move to you so here goes. So its the end of august, a family friend and my brother say they don’t want me around that place anymore. I was not ready to lose all of my animals and so the question became what am I going to do with them. I had been at my wits end with the hogs escaping for awhile and had been considering letting them go. However I knew that no matter what I was keeping Lu and Ras. I went home that night with my mind settled, I was leaving the farm. The place my Dad and brother built from the ground up, and a place that was once my one true happy place. The family friend came to me the next day and told me that his boss had been trying to start a farm on his property for some time now and that he was interested in the animals. That weekend I visited the property for the first time and I was in heaven. The owner of the property told me he was going to let me move all my pigs ss soon as they got a fence up. He explained to me that while he could cover all the finances, he was far to busy to be involved with the pigs besides that. However there was one more person I still had to meet. My new piggy partner who lives in a house towards the front of the property(lots of land like 100+ acres). I met him and we walked as we discussed where we were going to move the hogs. He told me he had always wanted to start a pig farm but didn’t have the knowledge, which I had. And he has knowledge on business and construction which I don’t. When I realized how we fit together it wasn’t like with R where the whole thing felt to good to be true but rather the whole thing just felt right. After the visit my excitement grew as I imagined my hogs getting to be in the tranquil woods. The next week I struggled with telling R about the move in fear of his reaction, it got so bad that the fear manifested into digestive issues. He had been pushing me for the past week to sell Calli and Maeja, all but three sows and a boar are what I was allowed. He kept telling me the same thing he always had and that my pigs were essentially worthless. He kept trying to get me to agree to him to let him completely redo the fence. This is how that conversation went “So uh listen the pigs are getting out of control and if you don’t want to get this fence fixed then you are going to have to get rid of them”
Me: “all of them?”
R: “Yeah, and then me and my business partner are going to rip all this fencing up and completely redo this area. But also once we do that it won’t be YOUR pig area anymore and you can’t keep breeding them.”
I kept trying to stall because I didn’t want to invest in a situation I was about to leave but I also didnt want to lose two of my sows. Anyways after I finally told him everything seemed to be getting better. But the hogs kept finding ways to escape and so tensions between me and R grew for the few weeks before the move. Finally after weeks of them escaping I found a situation that worked and it kept them till the move. All I have left is the sheep which he offered to take Ras and Mochi but theres no way in hell thats happening.


----------



## Baymule

You’re getting there. Leave that place and don’t look back. We have always supported you and we always will.


----------



## promiseacres

So sorry for this, I hope things turn around and are good at the new property.


----------



## Bruce

My heart bleeds for you Luv. I am so glad you got out and have a new and proper partner. 



luvmypets said:


> always complained about how they ate too much


The man is an idiot, if all alpacas are like my two they eat almost nothing. If I had really good grass hay I suspect I could get by with 15 small squares a year total plus pasture in the warmer months.



luvmypets said:


> He kept telling me the same thing he always had and that my pigs were essentially worthless.


Worthless? He has no clue! Are you still selling to restaurants or has that been shut down by the pandemic?

Bad Atlas! That looks really nasty, I don't think I could have been standing for a picture.


----------



## luvmypets

I said goodbye to the last of the animals I had. The sheep and Geno moved to north carolina on saturday. I thought I would cry but I havent felt much, guess its gonna hit me sooner or later. With that being said they have gone to an amazing home where I know they will be safe.

here is a photo I was sent after they moved


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks like a lovely farm.  They will be loved, you can see it.   Heck, I wish my barn area looked as neat.   .   I love that they went together.


----------



## Baymule

I know it hurts. You did what is right for them, they will be loved. Big hugs to you for the hole in your heart.


----------



## Bruce

All the animals? Even the Mangalitsas? I'm sure that was VERY hard .
What is the plan going forward?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> All the animals? Even the Mangalitsas? I'm sure that was VERY hard .
> What is the plan going forward?


No no, just the ones I still had to move. I still have my piggy crew, I just was unable to move the sheep with me to the new property so I had to find them a home.


----------



## Bruce

Oh I'm SO glad you still have Lucy and all the other pigs! Can you set things up at the new property to have sheep again?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Oh I'm SO glad you still have Lucy and all the other pigs! Can you set things up at the new property to have sheep again?


Probably not. There are way too many predators present. Im curious to see how the sows will do, they are all getting pretty round so it will probably be christmas piglets again.


----------



## Bruce

All in good time then. And being young, you have plenty of it!


----------



## luvmypets

Wanted to update things, so here goes.
Red farrowed with our first litter at the new place with seven large piglets. However 4/7 piglets disappeared without a trace over the span of a few weeks, so we still have some things to work out in regards to farrowing areas. My guess is that something grabbed the piglets from the hut when the mama went down to eat. So probably in the future we will need to have a feeding area closer to the hut. After we were down to 3 babies they started running with the rest of the herd so they weren’t left alone in the hut and are thriving. It really was such a big deal for me to have our first litter at the new place. And speaking of litters I’ll have more piglets any day now. Lucy and Prissy are neck in neck to see who farrows first. If its anything like there past two litters, Prissy will farrow around 12-24 hours before Lu. Poor Lu is really over her pregnancy and has been spending a majority of her days resting in a big pile of hay up in their hut. I think the terrain is a bit rough on her during this stage of development. The old place was flat land but now shes on a rocky mountainside. Im not too worried though as she still waddles down to eat and drink even if it isnt for a long time. The other hogs have really been beating up on her, Red, and the lower ranking gilts during feeding time. Also one of the gilts from last winter is quite round as well as Calli so yeah its about to be piglet explosion. And we have a small snowstorm and the full moon is coming up so my bet is Prissy and Lu will pop then.
Here we have the three little pigs hiding behind Lu and Red. Lucy’s belly is getting big and her babes are wigglin like crazy.




Prissy from this afternoon. She is massive and I can tell this is going to be a big litter



Lucy looking for treats



Here is the gilt from last winter who Ive nicknamed Panini, she is round and babies are moving.






Razzy and co are doing amazing and I get pics
often. I miss my boy so much, but I know he is safe and once the virus chills out I’ll be able to see him. This is his new Mom by the way not me 



And baby Mochi is getting big!


----------



## Baymule

I’m so glad to hear happy news from you. You certainly deserve it.


----------



## messybun

Aww! Look at those cute little piggies! I, personally, don’t know much about pigs and didn’t know they are herd animals. So I find it really interesting to read from an expert and learn. That being said, you can’t help but feel for the gals! They look so miserable lol.


----------



## promiseacres

Just WOW that is ROCKY ground!!!! I hope they adjust to it over time. Glad things are looking up for you.


----------



## Bruce

Weird that the piglets just disappeared! Where could they have gone? Pretty sad. 

Everything else sounds good though, I'm glad you have the new place.


----------



## SA Farm

I’m so glad you’re in a better situation now with keeping your pigs and are getting updates about your boys.


----------



## luvmypets

We had a pretty crazy snow storm sun-mon. I believe we got 20 inches which is a lot of snow for Jersey! I worked all weekend and we were plowed in until today so I didn’t get to see my piggies for four days. I was getting so restless worrying about my girls. Thankfully none of the sows farrowed during the craziness. Im expecting Prissy to farrow within the next few days, at this point her belly is almost touching the ground and she has a decent supply of milk. Lucy is also close but doesn’t have much milk so I would say at least a week for her. Calli and Panini probably have a few weeks left as well.

This photo does not do her justice, she is massive.



Lucy was super cuddly but also moody today. She had some major attitude but also demanded pe



Maeja with a face full of snow.




Here you can see how deep the snow is.







 Here is my handsome boar Salumi checking out the fresh bedding with his kids.


----------



## Baymule

You will have lots of piggies soon! Waiting on baby pictures!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Here you can see how deep the snow is.


Glad the girls held off. Did they trample down the snow or did someone shovel them a path?


----------



## luvmypets

Winter farrowing did not go well and between five sows I have nine babies. Lots of adjustments need to be made for next farrowing season. Main issue was having mixed age groups all together. And while I lost a lot of babies I think its for the best considering how rough this winter has been. I think if it was summer I wouldnt have lost nearly as many but with the cold and back to back storms it was very tough on the little ones. One thing I will say is only the strongest survived so these nine are very feisty!


----------



## Baymule

That is tough, losing so many. I know you are on it and will make the necessary arrangements for your sows and babies. I have nothing but admiration for you. You have come far, overcome adversity and keep moving forward. Big hugs.


----------



## Bruce

Sad to lose so many but you did have a ton of "not normal for your area" snow this year. Hopefully next breeding season will be much better. I know you've had better results in the past.


----------



## luvmypets

I have officially stepped down from raising the pigs. It's a part of my Dad I've held onto for a long time but as time has gone on I have felt my soul being called in a new direction. It's taken me a lot of time to come to terms with it considering it's been such a large part of my identity for so long. I mean who am I without my animals? The answer is a young lady who is trying to find her place in this world. I don't have any idea where I want to go next but right now I'm just living in the moment and embracing whatever life has to offer. 

The pigs will remain on the property they were originally moved to, the owner has found a newfound passion with them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good to hear from you!  Glad you have found your time to move forward and develop your own life and loves.  I feel animals will stay a part of you...and I hope our forum will, as well.


----------



## Bruce

That had to be a hard decision Luv. Please do let us know what you are up to. Sticking with FFA?


----------



## Baymule

Yes, you are right. It is time to find your place, time to spread your wings and fly.
Animals or no animals, you are still BYH family, please check in from time to time. I have the deepest admiration for you. You are making the right decision for the right reasons. Life is a journey, live every moment of it. Find what makes you happy and do that.


----------



## luvmypets

Its been almost 8 months since I’ve seen the hogs, but I went and visited them last week. This here is queen Lu herself.






As for me I wish I could say I’m doing well but that would be a lie. Turns out repressing three years worth of trauma is bound to cause some issues further down the line. For now I’m just taking things one day at a time and forging my path forward.


----------



## Baymule

I’m so glad to hear from you! I’ve wondered about you and how you were doing.  Stay, hand around, there are people here who care about you. Check in, say hi, let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> As for me I wish I could say I’m doing well but that would be a lie. Turns out repressing three years worth of trauma is bound to cause some issues further down the line. For now I’m just taking things one day at a time and forging my path forward.


I am so sorry 😢  Do you have some professional help? You had MAJOR trauma followed by lots of turmoil and stress. Not the kind of thing someone can necessarily handle on their own. Like Bay I've been wondering about you.  
I'm glad you stopped by
MANY MANY


----------



## Mini Horses

Please do stop in...we care!   Visit the pigs more often, they love you too.  I hope you have some counseling to help you accept and adjust.


----------



## luvmypets

Thank for the concern guys. I’m in a therpay program right now after things got really rough back in July. The biggest thing for me was the stuff kinda came back all at once and I was so overwhelmed. It was kinda one of those situations where I’ve processed a lot of what happened on a surface level but I repressed the deep and really ugly stuff without realizing it. I’ll get through this its just Im in the painful part of the healing process right now.


----------



## Mini Horses




----------



## Bruce

I'm glad you are getting help. That pressure cooker of repression had to blow sometime if it wasn't released gradually. From our past with you, I have no doubt that you will be strong again. You were doing much more as a young person than most people, you'll get that drive back and be successful


----------



## luvmypets

After almost two years I finally got to see my babies again. For those that don’t know I am from NJ and my sheep and alpacas moved to NC. One way its about 10 hours so getting the chance to get out and see them wasnt as simple as a day trip. Ive been wanting to visit for so long but due to work and covid being rampant we just  were unable to make the trip. Everyone is doing phenomenal and I couldn’t have asked for a better home.

Seeing my boy Ras again made me so happu









Here is me and baby Mochi who isnt a baby anymore but he will always be to me



In order Clover, Mochi, Simon. Clover really stamped her babies I swear they all have the same face. Also i was so thrilled to get all three in one pic




Simon




Here is me getting mauled by a herd of sheep LOL


----------



## Baymule

I'm so glad to hear from you! It's been too long. I am even more glad that you finally got to go see your babies! Yes, not fur babies, but wooly babies.  They will always be your babies. What a blessed thing for you to get to make the trip! Sheep hugs are awesome.

How's everything else going? I wish only the best for you!


----------



## Bruce

Hi @luvmypets, I'm so glad you got to visit your animals.  Was there a reason for the trip to NC other than to finally see them again?


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> Hi @luvmypets, I'm so glad you got to visit your animals.  Was there a reason for the trip to NC other than to finally see them again?


So we were trying to decide where to go for our family vacation. Since I’ve had had a rough year I really wanted to see them. Plus I have a friend a lil further south who I’ve known since I was 13 but we have never met in person. So today I finally get to meet her for the first time. And then we will be staying for three days doing a bunch of stuff and then I think we are going to the greater smokey mountains? And dont worry I know my friend is real and im not gonna get catfished LOL


----------



## Bruce

But you could go catfish fishing  I hope you had a good time with your now no longer virtual friend.


----------



## luvmypets

Visited the old farm today for the first time since I left. The property has a new owner no more animals but lots of plans for the future. 

A lot of my trauma around the farm revolved around the hoarding and neglect of the previous owners animals. It was a relief to see with my own eyes that no more animals were suffering. And I know the new owner will be breathing some much needed life back into the land. 

Also got an update on the pigs, they are doing well, Lucy is still as lazy as ever. Prissy still remains the queen. I will probably go see them again soon. 

Also after months of not driving myself anywhere, I have finally started again. For those wondering i had very bad dissociative episodes and i didnt want to be behind the wheel of a car. 

Also off topic but I got a gym membership so that’s fun!


----------



## Baymule

It makes me smile to hear you putting it all back together and sounding happy. Going by the old farm has helped clear all that away. Going to see the pigs is good for your soul. You are driving again, that is good. Joining a gym will keep you motivated, in a good way. Im so glad that you are healing and finding your way again.


----------



## Mini Horses

100x what Bay said! 🥰. Keep popping in, we miss you.


----------



## Bruce

Likewise for me! I'm glad to see you coming out of your low. You had very good reasons to be there and that sort of trauma doesn't leave a person unaffected. You've shown us drive and enthusiasm in the past, I hope to read that from you again as you return to your "old self" but new and improved.

We are here any time you want to talk, tell us about new adventures you start or just hang out


----------

